# The Yuck or Yum Game



## Soni

Ok here are the rules

You post a food or a drink
and the next person will
say

Yuck 

or 

Yum 

and then post another food or drink

I will start

Liver & Onions


----------



## The Creepster

Yum... good source of protein 

KFC


----------



## Soni

Yum!!!


Budweiser??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yuck.

gazpacho


----------



## The Creepster

Yuk....

Gin


----------



## Soni

Yum


Coffee


----------



## Goblin

Yuck (Gives me Heatburn)

Ice cream


----------



## Soni

Yum



Cauliflower


----------



## Goblin

Yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Unsweetened tea


----------



## Soni

Yum


snickers bar


----------



## Goblin

Yum (but can't have it)

Octopus


----------



## Soni

Yuck


cow brains


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Snowcone


----------



## Soni

Yum


Pepsi


----------



## Goblin

Yum (diet)

Ham


----------



## Soni

Yum


tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

eel


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Oranges


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss steak


----------



## Soni

Yum


Jello cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pineapple upside down crab


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Shrimp


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled chees sandwich


----------



## Soni

Yum


pancakes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cream of rat soup


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Pigs feet


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Barbecue


----------



## Soni

Yum


Margarita


----------



## Goblin

Yum I guess

Poached egg


----------



## Soni

Yum


green peppers


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

chocolate Cake


----------



## Soni

Yum


water


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered grasshoppers


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Pepper jack cheese


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pork chops


----------



## Soni

Yum


a big juicy steak


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered cheeto's


----------



## morbidmike

yuck never heard of it but yuck


pancakes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French fries


----------



## RoxyBlue

With skin on? Yum


sauerkraut


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked Potato with butter


----------



## Dark Star

skip the butter and yum

fresh thin asparagus spears


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hamburger and fries


----------



## morbidmike

now your talking yumm


cherry cheese cake


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

artichokes


----------



## Soni

Yuck


asparagus


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

potato salad


----------



## Soni

Yum


Chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

meatball subs


----------



## Soni

Yum


farm fresh eggs


----------



## Dark Star

yum

Cappuccino


----------



## The Creepster

yum

yams


----------



## Goblin

yum

Orange Juice


----------



## Soni

Yum


green beans


----------



## Goblin

Yum (But not for me)

Salsbury Steak


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


baked beans


----------



## The Creepster

yum

cat hair


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Lizard gizzards


----------



## Evil Andrew

mmmmmm gizzards !

liver sausage ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Piza


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum if it isn't drenched in cheese


creamed onions


----------



## The Creepster

yum

prune


----------



## Dark Star

yum

brownies


----------



## RoxyBlue

very yum


asparagus


----------



## Dark Star

yum had some last night

pot stickers


----------



## morbidmike

what the hell is that?


fried deer heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


apple cobbler


----------



## morbidmike

yummm



cherries jubilee


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Peanut butter & pickles


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck

Rhubarb pie


----------



## Soni

Yum


Spam??


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck



corn chips with dip


----------



## morbidmike

yum


grape koolaid


----------



## Soni

Yummy!!


Humus


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


PB&J sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey sandwich


----------



## Soni

Yum


Jello sushi


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yuck

Pickled beets


----------



## Soni

yuck


ice cream sandwich


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yum

Capers


----------



## Soni

Yuck


chocolate covered shrimp


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yum - can't go wrong with any food covered in chocolate.

etouffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

oooh, YUM!


lobster newburg


----------



## Soni

Yuck


cool ranch doritos


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yuck

Collard greens


----------



## Soni

Yum


Peanut butter and mayo sandwich


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yuck

baked bean and mayo sandwich


----------



## Dark Star

yuck

eggrolls


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yum

Brussel sprouts


----------



## fravak

Yuck

corn nuts


----------



## The Creepster

Yuck

Beets


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

Fajitas


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Angel food cake


----------



## Dark Star

yum

pulled pork


----------



## morbidmike

yeah baby love 's me some


corn dog's


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

Deep fried Twinkies


----------



## morbidmike

never had I like to eat healthy


salad


----------



## Dark Star

yum

steak


----------



## Evil Queen

double yum

baked potatoes with cheese and bacon


----------



## SPOOKY J

Super Yum

Black Olives


----------



## Soni

very yummy



green olives


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yum..Luv em!

Quiche


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Liver and onions


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

brunt hair


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

French fried mule


----------



## The Creepster

I am going with Yuk...but I am not sure

fresh fruit


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tacos


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

chicken soup


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

Caster oil


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuk

calamari


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

Hominy


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Sausage Balls


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

guacamole


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Kaiser roll


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Sushi


----------



## Evil Andrew

yuck

hibachi


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

BBQ Pork or Chicken


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Graham crackers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Lima Beans


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Mandarin duck


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Unagi


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Reece's Pieces


----------



## The Creepster

Yuck

Tea


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

orange juice


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Popcorn


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Sardines


----------



## Dark Star

yuck

veggie pizza


----------



## Soni

Yum


Sausage Milkshake


----------



## Dark Star

yuck

mayonnaise on french fries


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

sauerkraut


----------



## Dark Star

yum

pigs in a blanket


----------



## The Creepster

Hey I thought this was a food thread....YUK

Spam


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuk

pickled pigs feet


----------



## The Creepster

Yuk

Vomit Burps lol thats food right?


----------



## Evil Queen

Ewww and Yuk

cherry pie


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum 

Hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Evil Queen

Eh no yolk.

sushi


----------



## morbidmike

BARF YUCK NASTY


pickled egg's and beer


----------



## Soni

together??
pickled eggs yuck
beer yum

Liver Meringue Pie


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

beef stew


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Swiss cheese?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Roast chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


dark chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Goblin

Yum (But I have to sneak them)

Ribeye steak


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

Head Cheese


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuk

Tripe


----------



## The Creepster

YUMMY

Deer


----------



## Evil Queen

Eh it's ok.

Calves brains


----------



## The Creepster

YUMMY

Lobster


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

beef chow mein


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Butterfinger


----------



## Joiseygal

The candy bar? Umm yum

Green beans?


----------



## Soni

Yum!!


Cauliflower


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuk

cinnamon rolls


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Candy Cane?


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

corned beef hash


----------



## SPOOKY J

yuck

Kool-aid


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

buttermilk


----------



## SPOOKY J

yum

pink lemonade


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

blackberry jam


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


scrapple


----------



## Evil Queen

Never had it, sounds interesting though

snapple


----------



## RoxyBlue

Check it out:

Scrapple - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Question_book-new.svg" class="image"><img alt="Question book-new.svg" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/99/Question_book-new.svg/50px-Question_book-new.svg.png"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/9/99/Question_book-new.svg/50px-Question_book-new.svg.png

and yuck to the Snapple

Key lime pie


----------



## Evil Queen

(I did before answering lol)

Yuk

coconut cake


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Nuts?


----------



## Soni

Yum


Jelly nachos


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

peanut butter and brown sugar sandwich


----------



## Soni

yuck


cookie dough ice cream with bits
of sausage on top


----------



## The Creepster

Yuk

Whey protein isolate


----------



## Soni

Yuck


ABC gum


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuk

baklava


----------



## Soni

never had it



Bologna with jelly


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

chocolate covered crickets


----------



## Soni

yuck


lasagna


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

nachos


----------



## Soni

Double yummy



a strawberry margarita


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

mai tai


----------



## Soni

yum


Crown royal & coke


----------



## The Creepster

Ehhh...loose the coke

rattle snake


----------



## Soni

if it is the drink Yum
the snake yuck


Red stripe Jamaican Beer


----------



## The Creepster

Mmmm formaldehyde goodness

Sapporo


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


goose liver pate


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Kool aid


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


Gatorade


----------



## Soni

Yum



Hot peppers


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chocolate milk


----------



## Spooky1

yum

Sushi


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Potato chips


----------



## Soni

Yum 


Peanut butter crackers


----------



## Goblin

Yum

snails


----------



## Soni

Yuck



squid


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Frankfurters


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Red Hots


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Deviled ham


----------



## Soni

Yuck


cherry cheesecake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Snowballs (cookie)


----------



## Soni

Yum



hot tea


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Slim Jims


----------



## Soni

Yum


sweet & sour chicken


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Homemade peanut butter balls


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yum.

Banhi mi


----------



## Joiseygal

Umm I don't know I don't think I have ever tried it

Raisins


----------



## Evil Queen

Eh.

macaroni salad


----------



## The Creepster

Yum....

Potato pancakes


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

strawberries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef roast


----------



## Soni

Yum


Cube steak


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Potatoes au graten


----------



## The Creepster

Yum..

cow heart


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Sweet potatoes


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

peanut butter cookies


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Jello


----------



## Evil Queen

yum lol

pop tarts


----------



## Soni

Yum


chocolate cake with rabbit turds for sprinkles


----------



## The Creepster

Yummy

Infected rump roast


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

cream of toenail soup


----------



## The Creepster

Yucky

ear wax toast


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

honey sticks


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


graham crackers


----------



## Goblin

Yum

sardines


----------



## Soni

Yuck


stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Klondike bar


----------



## Soni

Yum


Asian chicken salad


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Dumplings


----------



## Soni

Yum


chicken noodle soup


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Franks and beans


----------



## Soni

yum


peppered bacon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Buzzard pie


----------



## Soni

Yuck


goose stew


----------



## Goblin

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Cooked goose in gravy


----------



## Soni

yuck


roast beef


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Scalloped potatoes


----------



## Soni

yum


creamed corn


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Lemon pie


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yum

Wasabi


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Pork rhines


----------



## The Creepster

yuk

Calamari


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Baked potato


----------



## Soni

Yum


hot chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Walnuts


----------



## Dark Star

yum

buffalo


----------



## Joiseygal

yuck

pea soup?


----------



## The Creepster

YUMMY

kitty litter CAKE


----------



## Dark Star

the Halloween kind? YUM

French toast


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

Candy Corn


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Popcorn chicken


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Lobster


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Salad


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Garlic Bread


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut butter logs


----------



## Joiseygal

Never tried a log of peanut butter, but if it has PB in it than I would most likely like it.

Marshmellows


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut butter


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Tofu


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cantalope


----------



## morbidmike

yum


burrito's


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

yum

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

Chocolate mousse


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm with you on that tapioca thing, EQ)


yum


frogs' legs


----------



## Evil Queen

Well if they really taste like chicken, yum

caviar


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Chicken manure tossed with salad greens drizzled with chocolate sauce


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuk

snails


----------



## Soni

Yuck


cow tongue


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck - unless it's tossed with chocolate sauce


hash browns


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yum.

Cheddar cheese


----------



## The Creepster

Yummy

Spittoon stew


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Raisins


----------



## Soni

Yuck


sunflower seeds


----------



## Goblin

yuck

Fruit Loops


----------



## Soni

Yum


hot fudge pop tarts


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


dog biscuits


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Mozzarella cheese stick


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Prunes?


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Sweetarts Jelly beans


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Kelloggs Corn Flakes


----------



## Soni

Yuck



Black olive dip


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Snickers


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yum

mango chutney


----------



## Joiseygal

God bless you! Ummm oh is that a food? I would say no

Burger King Whopper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kind of yuck - too much stuff on it


fried onion rings


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum 

Slim Jim


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


fresh blackberries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

chocolate eclair


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yum.

wasabi


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Big Mac


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Chipotle burritos


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Quarter pounder with cheese


----------



## Joiseygal

Yuck

Tuna Sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried chicken


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Cole Slaw


----------



## Evil Queen

yuk

cherries


----------



## scareme

Yummy

Captain Crunch


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

big YUM

Pop Tarts


----------



## scareme

yuck

cheez-it


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Hummus


----------



## scareme

Yucky

birds nest soup


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Clam chowder


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

roast beef


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Leg of Lamb


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

Monterey Jack cheese


----------



## Dark Star

yum 

buttered popcorn


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

soft pretzels


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbeque


----------



## The Creepster

yum

see food


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yum, of course


artichokes


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

blackberries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Three Musketeers bar


----------



## Joiseygal

Yuck

Peach?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

French onion soup


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Mallo Cups


----------



## Dark Star

never had one

peanut butter and jelly


----------



## Evil Queen

with potato chips Yummy!

Cheetos Puffs with onion dip


----------



## Dark Star

yuck lol

hot chocolate with peppermint schnapps


----------



## Evil Queen

Sounds yummy

Deep fried asparagus


----------



## Dark Star

yuck, I like mine plain

Meat flavored Icecream


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck and ewwww

meat flavored jello (aspic)


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Pecan Sandies


----------



## Joiseygal

Yuck

Lollipop


----------



## Goblin

Yum


Reeces Pieces


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yuck.

Kosher dill pickles.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Oreo cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

with milk - yum

buffalo burger


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Country-fried steak


----------



## morbidmike

yum


peach cobbler


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried potatoes


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Tiramisu


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sausage and eggs


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

bruschetta?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Salami


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

French Onion Chip Dip


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Oatmeal


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Celery with peanut butter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck


oatmeal chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

shepherds pie


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

Oysters


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum if fried


meal worms


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

soft pretzels


----------



## Dark Star

yum

meatballs


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum (hmmm meatball sammiches for dinner)

chicken parmesan


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


calamari


----------



## Dark Star

yuck one of the few things I don't care for.

carrot salad


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

carrot cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Macadama nuts


----------



## Soni

Yum


Hard boiled eggs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pistachios


----------



## Soni

Yum


roasted almonds


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Creme filled doughnuts


----------



## Soni

Yum


Apple pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered worms with whipped creme


----------



## Soni

Yuck



Chocolate Ice cream with rabbit turds for a topping


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Snapping turtle souflea with cranberries


----------



## Soni

yuck


Jello sushi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, could work...


high fiber cereal


----------



## Soni

yuck


sweetarts


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swedish Meatballs


----------



## Soni

Yum


spam


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bbq spareribs


----------



## Soni

Yum


Skunk spray jelly beans


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Roast skunk


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Yogurt and pencil shavings


----------



## Goblin

With number 2 pencils? Yum!

Baked chipmunk with parsley


----------



## Dark Star

yuck

salmon with rosemary


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Babyback ribs


----------



## Joiseygal

Yuck

Fruitcake?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

Barbecued chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


cat food


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Turnip greens


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Baked beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


lizard souffle


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Depends on the lizard.


Bull testicles


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

Rattlesnake


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it really tastes like chicken, then "yum"


Froot Loops cereal


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, it's been a long time since I've had those.

Smoked oysters


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

Head Cheese


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck

Toe Cheese


----------



## Dark Star

ewww yuck

Haggis


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Custard


----------



## Soni

Yum


Cherry Cheesecake


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

waffles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Raisinettes


----------



## Soni

Yuck


German chocolate cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chestnuts


----------



## Soni

Yum


Nerds the candy


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Brazil nuts


----------



## Soni

Yum


Peanut butter cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cottage cheese


----------



## Soni

Yum


cotton candy


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## Soni

Yum



cheeseburger


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Soni

Yum


Cabbage


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Glazed ham


----------



## Soni

Yum


Polish dog with cheese


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked vulture with gravy


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

guacamole


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, I just had some with my lunch.

Strawberry Poptarts


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fish fillets


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

wedding soup


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pineapple


----------



## Soni

YUCK!!!!!



Carmel apples


----------



## RoxyBlue

kinda yuck


Shredded Wheat cereal


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Pretzel sticks


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

liver salad


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Apple juice


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grits and jowls


----------



## Soni

Yuck



Kiwi fruit


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sorgum


----------



## Soni

Just doesn't sound good



Banana cream pie


----------



## Goblin

Sorgum is like molasses
Yum

Banana Split


----------



## Soni

Yum


left over hamburgers from last night


----------



## Goblin

They're not half eaten, are they?

Flounder


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Code red diet mountain dew


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled monkey toes


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yuck

Sardines


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum



licorice


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

garlic stuffed olives


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chocolate Moouse


----------



## Joiseygal

Yuck

Taffy?


----------



## apetoes

Yum

Mayonaise?


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

Lumpia


----------



## apetoes

Yum... I think, never had one but after looking up what they are and what is in them, I think I would yum 'em

Wiener Schnitzel


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck



spinach souffle


----------



## Soni

Yuck



Carrot cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Ham sandwich


----------



## Soni

Yum


Apple Martini


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Orange drink


----------



## Soni

Yum


Chili fries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chili Cheese Fritos


----------



## Soni

Yum



Supreme pizza


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doritos


----------



## Soni

Yum


The sludge that a sewer machine drags back


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Raisins


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

Pate'


----------



## Dark Star

some yum some yuck

french toast


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

tacos


----------



## Dark Star

yum 

Grilled shrimp


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

chicken pot pie


----------



## Dark Star

yum 

fried rice


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

chicken cordon bleu


----------



## Dark Star

yum if the chicken is not breaded...

long island Iced tea


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

Mai Tai


----------



## Dark Star

oh yum....

margarita


----------



## Evil Queen

Strawberry margarita yum

Mudslides


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Kelloggs Frosted Flakes


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Fruit loops


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


Cheerios


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Vienna sausages


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Cashew chicken


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked Ham


----------



## Soni

Yum


Roast beef & potatoes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sardines


----------



## Soni

Yuck


Apple pie with ice cream


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yum

Peanutbutter and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Oreos


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yum (only if dunked in milk or incorporated in ice cream etc...otherwise plain, Yuk.)

Buffalo wings


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Walnuts


----------



## Death's Door

Yum

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Stuffed porkchops


----------



## debbie5

YUM!

Circus peanuts (the banana flavored, orange ones)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Vanilla wafers


----------



## Dark Star

yum 

pickled pigs feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck, I think


fresh blackberries


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

carrots


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Twinkies


----------



## Death's Door

Yum

Gelati w/chocolate water ice and chocolate/vanilla swirl icecream.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had it, but sounds fabulous


calf liver with onions


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Baked Alaska


----------



## Dark Star

I don't think I have ever had it.

chopped salad


----------



## Dr Morbius

Slap Chop....Yum!

Black bean enchiladas


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Angel Food cake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Pound Cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bluebery muffins


----------



## nixie

Yum...

Lentil soup


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Ham biscuit


----------



## nixie

Yuck- I'm vegan...

Airheads


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Goobers


----------



## Dark Star

yuck

Fresh sweetcorn


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried potatoes


----------



## nixie

Yummmmmmm....

Lo Mein


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

almonds


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Marshmallows


----------



## Soni

Yum


Sunflower seeds


----------



## RoxyBlue

very yum


fried slugs


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

crickets


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck unless they're chocolate covered

Fish roe


----------



## RoxyBlue

On sushi, yummish


mango


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doughnuts


----------



## nixie

Yum

Root Beer


----------



## Soni

Yum



Root Beer Float


----------



## RoxyBlue

very yum!


pickled okra


----------



## nixie

Never had it, but I would imagine yum.

Grilled asparagus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum


monkey brains on toast


----------



## The Creepster

YES....yumm-a

hog fat ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewwww:googly:


garden snails on the half shell


----------



## The Creepster

We-we LOL

Frozen beer-sickle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck


rotten apple pie


----------



## The Creepster

Ewwwwww

yellow dye #5


----------



## Goblin

Yummy

French fried mule in gopher gravy


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yum! My favorite! How'dya know?

Chocolate covered peanuts


----------



## Death's Door

Yum!

Lemon merigue pie


----------



## morbidmike

yummy


roasted Pecans


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Milkshakes


----------



## Death's Door

Yum

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck



octopus sushi


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Mushrooms


----------



## Soni

Yum


Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doughnuts


----------



## morbidmike

yes indeed yum


escargot


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


Sugar Pops cereal with extra sugar


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Dumplings


----------



## Death's Door

Yum

Cheese steak w/fried onions and ketchup


----------



## Dark Star

yuck no ketchup please

peanut butter toast


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck, no peanut butter


lobster newburg


----------



## Dark Star

yum 

Pad Thai Noodles


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chocolate pudding


----------



## Death's Door

Yum 

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

french fries with mayo - like they serve in Europe


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bacon


----------



## Soni

Yum



Honey Roasted Peanuts


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Molasses


----------



## Dark Star

yuck

pot pies


----------



## Evil Queen

yum

stuffing


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cupcakes


----------



## Dark Star

yum

sweet pickles


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

sweet potato fries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Devil's food cake


----------



## debbie5

YUM

Robitussin


----------



## CB_Christmas

YUCK 
orange fanta


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


bagel with lox and cream cheese


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Banana Split


----------



## CB_Christmas

yumm
dill pickle popcorn


----------



## Evil Queen

yuck

Cracker Jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


hot buttered popcorn


----------



## Dark Star

yuck 

buffalo potato chips


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef roast


----------



## CB_Christmas

yuck

perogies


----------



## Death's Door

yum 

loaded nacho cheese fries


----------



## Spooky1

yuck

Chicken Noodle soup


----------



## CB_Christmas

yumm

chcolate milk


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Kiwi Fruit


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bananas


----------



## CB_Christmas

yum

strawberry rhubarb jam


----------



## Dark Star

yum

cherry tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

yum

blackberries


----------



## CB_Christmas

yuckk

raw carrots


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

carrots glazed in brown sugar


----------



## CB_Christmas

yuckk

mango


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


mud pie made with real mud


----------



## CB_Christmas

yuckk

cucumber


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Caramel popcorn


----------



## morbidmike

yum


dog treats


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

Kitty Roca


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog says "yum":googly:


strawberry Pop Tarts


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate mint cookies


----------



## CB_Christmas

yumm

brocolli


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


asparagus


----------



## CB_Christmas

yuck

mustard


----------



## Dark Star

yum

Pop Tarts


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doughnuts


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, have tried the high fiber Pop Tarts yet? They're good

Donuts (LOL, Goblin and I posted the same thing at the same time)

Kabobs


----------



## CB_Christmas

yumm

orange chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fudge Brownies


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

Nilla Wafers


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


cheescake


----------



## Dark Star

yum

lefsa


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Reeces Pieces


----------



## CB_Christmas

yumm

nutella


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Cracker Jacks


----------



## CB_Christmas

yuck

pretzels with chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered cherries


----------



## CB_Christmas

yuck

sour gummy worms


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fish Sticks


----------



## CB_Christmas

yuckk!!!

beef jerkie


----------



## The Creepster

Yum

Fish taco


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hot dog


----------



## morbidmike

just 1 come on!!!! yum


Brochette


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pork chops


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

pickled pigs feet


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Spagetti


----------



## Dark Star

yum

chicken and apple sausage


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Corndogs


----------



## nixie

yuck

chocolate covered raisins


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered cashews


----------



## Evil Andrew

yuck

boiled peanuts


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Turkey with stuffing


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

apple pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doughnuts


----------



## scareme

Yum

Special K


----------



## shar

yum


head cheese on toast with mustard


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Doughnuts


----------



## shar

yuck - they go to my hips

blood pudding


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Sirloin steak


----------



## shar

yum

big juicy scallops


----------



## scareme

yummm

uncooked noodles


----------



## Goblin

yuck

Fruit Loops


----------



## scareme

yum (I love uncooked noodles, but my dentist said it looked like I had been chewing rocks.  )

coke-it's what's for breakfast


----------



## nixie

Yuck- I'm not a fan of colas

Cheese popcorn


----------



## fick209

YUMMY - (I'll do almost anything for that super unhealthy cheese snack)

Chicken ala king


----------



## Goblin

Yum

T-Bone steak


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

with a big baked potato


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tomato soup


----------



## fick209

Yum

Oatmeal


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, with a little maple flavoring

Fresh Cherry Tomatoes


----------



## Death's Door

Yum

a salad of mixed greens, hard boiled eggs, parm cheese, tomatoes, black olives, english cucumber and grilled jumbo shrimps with a roasted pepper italian dressing.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## shar

Yuck

cheese and ham sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had one for lunch


roasted snails


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

Braised ox tail


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chocolate covered cashews


----------



## Death's Door

Yum

Fried green tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Swiss cake rolls


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

Entenmann's Danish


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


sauerkraut


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Ham biscuit


----------



## Just Whisper

yuck-ish

pistachio nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

total yum


apple crisp


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doughnuts


----------



## ededdeddy

Yum


Sushi


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

gravy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum, on mashed taters

Biscuits


----------



## shar

Yum with

Dumplings


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss cake rolls


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

deviled eggs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Skittles


----------



## PirateLady

yum

sweet potatoes


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

Eclairs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Root Beer float


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Irish Red Ale


----------



## badger

Yuck (sorry, I don't drink)

Mr. Pibb...


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef and Cheddar sandwich


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

Bacon/avocado burger


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Fish sticks


----------



## shar

Yum


Fish eggs


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

fried chicken


----------



## shar

Yum

Fried anything


----------



## Evil Queen

Almost anything yum. lol

egg salad sandwiches


----------



## badger

Yum - but only if done right.

Lamb chops


----------



## shar

sherri lewis lamb chops? Yuck!!

spare ribs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Frankfurters


----------



## shar

Yum

Homemade bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

Total yum


New York style cheesecake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Flounder with fried potatoes (Not french fries)


----------



## PirateLady

Yum


Pot Roast with potatoes, carrots and onions


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Caramel popcorn


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

hot cinnamon rolls


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doughnut holes


----------



## badger

Yum

Swedish meatballs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French dip sub


----------



## Evil Andrew

mmmmm

Vienna Sausages ?


----------



## Toktorill

Yum!

Lutefisk!


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Flounder


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

maryland crab soup


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Burritos


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cheese popcorn


----------



## badger

Yuck

BBQ chicken


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

lobster


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Malted milk balls


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm. 

Lobster pizza


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Brownies


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Eclairs


----------



## Evil Queen

Yum

Chicken cordon bleu


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Waffles


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

with maple syrup


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Fried Clams


----------



## badger

Yum.

Pocky


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Foot long hot dog


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

coconut cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Gravy and biscuits


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Sourdough bread


----------



## badger

Yum

Bacon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sausage dogs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Vanilla Porter


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Chicken barbecue


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would rather have a steak...

Filet Mignon ?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yuck

Salmon


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Poached?
double yum

raw salmon sushi (yum-a-lishes!)


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Swiss cheese


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Swiss Steak


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yum!!

Liver and onions.


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum!

Denver Omelette


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

leftover donuts


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Devil's Food cake


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Fried Rice


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Bologna


----------



## Death's Door

Yum!!!

Oysters Rockefeller


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Paella


----------



## creep factor

Yuk Kalimari


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Flounder fillets


----------



## PirateLady

Yum
Choc chip mint ice cream


----------



## Goblin

Yum
Cherries


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum
Ravioli


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef stew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Arby's


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum
Taco Bell


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Sausage dog


----------



## badger

Yum

corn dogs


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum - todays lunch!
Taco Salad


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Graham crackers


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum
Cream Cheese Frosting


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

On a bagel ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doughnut holes


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Waffles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate Marshmellow pumpkins


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Peeps (Easter marshmallows)


----------



## PirateLady

yuck

candy corn


----------



## Luigi Bored

yuck

peanut butter fudge


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tomato soup


----------



## PirateLady

Yum Yum

steaks on the grill


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled hamburgers


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Orange Creamsicles


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Fudgesicles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Zurgh

...yum-ish...


Red Thai curried lobster claws over Hunan garlic beef & broccoli & oysters... Family style


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Submarine sandwich


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Rice Pudding


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

Meatloaf


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Thousand Island Dressing


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef roast


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Roasted chiles from Hatch, NM


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum!!!

Tortilla Soup


----------



## scareme

Yuck

Halloween peeps!


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yuck!

Chocolate Truffles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chicken tenders


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

pumpkin fudge


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Pumpkin Ice Cream


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hamburger


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Snickers


----------



## Zurgh

Please define (me it's food, you eat it, you get full...Nether yum, nor yuck) as 4 the candy, cookie, & other "snickers" treats{not deep fried} yum


hmm, Here is a french dish..Mousse de la Brodequin roti Facon Ombres...


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Graham crackers


----------



## Luigi Bored

Yum

Fried Okra


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuk

Fried corn on the cob


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Pineapple Upside Down Crab


----------



## Evil Andrew

Crab ? Pineapples ? Upside Down Yuck

1/2 lb burger with pepper and bleu cheese ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Steak


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Donuts


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Ham sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

With Swiss - Yum

Whoppers malted milk balls


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked potato


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Fried Shrimp


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Ritz crackers


----------



## PirateLady

yum

fried chicken


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French fries


----------



## PirateLady

yum

pumpkin pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tootsie Roll Pop


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

Candy Corn


----------



## badger

yuck

spaghetti with alfredo sauce


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cinnamon Rolls


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut Butter


----------



## Evil Andrew

And jelly - yum

Pumpkin bread


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Candy corn


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Reeses Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baby Ruth


----------



## Evil Andrew

Floating in a pool - yum

Smartees


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Franks and beans


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

pumpkin seeds


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Bacon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Schnitzel ?


----------



## debbie5

I had my schnitzel removed..its was looking weird.

Those candy button things on a long strip of white paper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Butterfingers


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Three Musketeers bar


----------



## debbie5

Yum, but only the big ones. The little ones are to "snappy"...wrong texture in the coating. 

Popcorn balls?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Raisin bread toast


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Quarter pounder with cheese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Churros


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Swedish meatballs


----------



## Evil Andrew

mild ho-hum yum

cashew shrimp on fried rice ?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

chocolate covered cashews


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Leftover Halloween candy


----------



## Goblin

Depends on how long leftover

Rib-eye steak


----------



## Evil Andrew

Rib eye is ok - rather have a filet

Twice-baked potato


----------



## Goblin

Why bake it twice?

Fruit Loops


----------



## Evil Andrew

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/twice-baked-potatoes-recipe/index.html

Yum

Cap'n Crunch with Crunch Berries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut butter and crackers


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Tempura shrimp


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Moon pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Coconut CreAm Pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Banana Split


----------



## debbie5

OMG YUM! haven't had one in 20 years.

Spinach.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

French fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Onion rings


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Smoked salmon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Roasted Almonds


----------



## debbie5

Only if they have cinnamon or some flavor on them.

Pistachio ice cream.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Blackberries


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Avocados


----------



## debbie5

BLECH!

Chef Boyardee Ravioli


----------



## Zurgh

Eewww!


Bacon wrapped, bacon stuffed, bacon (with a side of bacon) in bacon sauce


----------



## debbie5

YUM.


Lemon meringue pie.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef Roast


----------



## Zurgh

Yummy


Leaf Roast


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hamburger


----------



## debbie5

Yum.


Onions- raw.


----------



## Zurgh

Hell-yum!

Bloomin Onion


----------



## debbie5

YUM but they make me sick as a dog- too much fat in them. 

Bourbon.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Kool Aid


----------



## Zurgh

Kinda depends on the flavor & additions... Yum-ish?

Smoked meats


----------



## debbie5

(insert dirty joke here)

Not much on smoked meats..prefer them unsmoked.

jerky?


----------



## Evil Andrew

why yes : )

Slim Jim ?


----------



## debbie5

Edible, but not "yum". Nice snappy texture, though.

Caviar?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hot dogs with cheese


----------



## Zurgh

yum


Triple chocolate fudge brownies


----------



## debbie5

OMG YUM

various Italian deli meats/cheeses: sopresetta, provolone, etc...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Rigatoni quattro formaggi


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...yum.

Escargot.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Bologna


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Calamari


----------



## debbie5

OMG BARF YUCK BELCH NASTY BARFELLA BARFO.

Foods-that-make-you-horiffically-sick-but-you-eat-them-anyway


----------



## Zurgh

yuck


The thought of any food 30min after stuffing yourself with a Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey and stuffing


----------



## debbie5

YUM

turkey pot pie


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Mashed potatoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck

sweet potato casserole


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cashews


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Apple pie


----------



## Joiseygal

Yum

Prunes?


----------



## debbie5

Yum, but I can eat only one. More than that and they get really gross.

Calamari?


----------



## debbie5

Whoops- we already did calamari. 

Fig Newtons.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Home-made oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## debbie5

YUM.

Dark chocolate.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cheese


----------



## autumnghost

Yum

Pickled herring?


----------



## debbie5

Umm..I'm guessing yuck, cuz I don't even have the nerve to try them.

Bacon mayonaise?


----------



## Goblin

Never tried it

Bon bons


----------



## debbie5

Oui oui!

Sushi.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Meatballs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Strawberry ice cream


----------



## debbie5

OH YUM.

Greek yoghurt.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Ratburgers


----------



## debbie5

I prefer ass burger over rat burger. Less hair. 

Aleve?


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhh.....Yum?

Doughnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Summer Sausage


----------



## debbie5

Yum! but on a Triscuit.


Mint jelly.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grape jelly


----------



## debbie5

Meh..ok. Prefer strawberry preserves.

Crunchy or creamy peanut butter?


----------



## fick209

Creamy!!!

Bagel or English Muffin?


----------



## debbie5

English muffin.

Chicken noodle soup or chicken rice soup?? (can you tell I made stock tonight?)YUM


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pineapple upside down crab


----------



## autumnghost

I have no idea but I'll go with yum

Chocolate flavored beer


----------



## debbie5

EW! I hate beer...can't imagine chocolate beer. 

Divorce.


----------



## fick209

hmmm, well, since I am currently unmarried and wouldn't want to go through the headache of it, I'll say yuck

Tater-tot hotdish


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Bleu cheese burgers


----------



## debbie5

(What is a hotdish? a cassarole? )

Bleu cheese= yuck. Burger= yum. 

skim milk


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss steak


----------



## debbie5

Yuck.


Wintergreen anything.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate peanut butter balls


----------



## debbie5

I prefer cups over balls, but won't turn down a nice ball. 

Chocolate raspberry hot cocoa?


----------



## autumnghost

Yum

Sweet potato pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

better banana cream or coconut cream ?


----------



## debbie5

banana cream


hash browns or home fries?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Hasenpfeffer ?


----------



## Goblin

Never had any

3 Musketeers Truffle Crisp


----------



## fick209

Yuck (not a chocolate or sweat tooth person)

Lefsa


----------



## debbie5

Is that some nasty Scandinavian thing..like where you eat dried, pickled fish nipples or something?? I have no clue!

Chai.


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Pineapple


----------



## autumnghost

Yum

Toasted ravioli?


----------



## Spooky1

I've never tried it that way, but I'd give it a try (yum?)

Earl Grey Tea


----------



## debbie5

Yum.

Dill pickles?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Grilled Cheese sandwich


----------



## autumnghost

(toasted ravs are a St. Louis thing I guess) 
Yum on the grilled cheese

jalepenos


----------



## debbie5

NOooooooooooo...

clamato juice


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Apple Danish


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Apple Fritters


----------



## scareme

Yum

beer cheese---brother-in-law just sent some for Christmas.


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Clocolate covered cherries


----------



## debbie5

OMG! MY WEAKNESSS! (crying)..I love them so......


lime Jell-O


----------



## autumnghost

Yuck

chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate Creme Drops


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yum

6 layer bars (chocolate, pecans, butterscotch, coconut, graham crackers, walnuts)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut butter cookies


----------



## MorbidMariah

YUM!

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## debbie5

OH NOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo! Bleck!

Mallow Cups


----------



## Goblin

YUMMMMMMMMMMMM

Crunchy catapillars dipped in honey


----------



## Evil Andrew

If we're talking insets, yuck. If it's something else, I'll try it.

Black coffee


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yuck.

Deep fat fried snickers bar


----------



## Goblin

Never had one

Malted milk


----------



## scareme

Yum

Strawberry Milk


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked Potato


----------



## MorbidMariah

yum!

sushi


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Fish sticks


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Yum 

Alligator


----------



## debbie5

Never had it...but yuck in concept. Must taste muddy like a catfish>>?

Kielbasa.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Yum

Buffalo

BTW, alligator is like a mix of fish and chicken. Just a little chewy.


----------



## debbie5

Too dry. But buffalo jerky is yum.

Poodle.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Slim Jims


----------



## autumnghost

Yuck.

Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## MorbidMariah

Ew, YUCK!

Peeps


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Devil food cake


----------



## autumnghost

Yum

Truffles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cantalope


----------



## ORLOCK

Yum

Watermelon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## debbie5

Oh SO yum!

Stale Peeps.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Tomato soup


----------



## autumnghost

Yuck.

Gooey butter cake.


----------



## ORLOCK

Yum

Peanut Butter Pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Brownie pie


----------



## Haunted Spider

brownies, good. Pie, good. Never had brownie pie but I would say yum. 

peanut butter and bananas


----------



## ORLOCK

Yum

Frozen Bananas


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cream puffs


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum

grapefruit juice


----------



## Hauntiholik

yum

Jamaican jerked pork


----------



## jdsteel82

Double Yum!

Carnitas


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Liver


----------



## Haunted Spider

yuck

bbq ribs slow cooking for dinner tonight.


----------



## autumnghost

Yuck

Chicken fried steak


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum

left over TOT candy


----------



## Hauntiholik

yum - I buy the good stuff

lima beans cooked with onions and bacon <-made that last night


----------



## Haunted Spider

sounds yum and I am going to have to try it. ( I also buy the good stuff, had 90 full size candy bars left over this year)

greek yogurt


----------



## Hauntiholik

yum

Poutine (french fries topped with cheese curds and brown gravy)


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Beer battered chicken


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yuck

Texas Toast


----------



## autumnghost

Yum

Chili 3-way


----------



## Goblin

Can't eat spicy food

Devil's food cake


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum

instant coffee


----------



## debbie5

YUCK! Coffee= yuck.

Rice Crispie treats


----------



## Haunted Spider

Agree on the coffee thing. My wife loves it, both instant and regular. 

Treats are good


How about frosted flake treats


----------



## Hauntiholik

I bet they are yum

hot apple cider


----------



## ORLOCK

yum

fig newtons dipped in peanut butter


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chicken fried steak


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yum. 

egg rolls


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French fries


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yum, with lots of ketchup

Tator tots


----------



## Hauntiholik

yum

haggis


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Tomato soup


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yum

Tortilla chips and salsa


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

tuna fish sandwich


----------



## debbie5

yum...but it smells horrible.


sauteed pumpkin


----------



## scareme

yuck

freezer pizza


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Doughnuts


----------



## scareme

yum

Fruit Loops without milk


----------



## Goblin

Yum

M&Ms


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yum

orange chicken


----------



## Just Whisper

Yum!

fried mozzarella sticks.


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Cheesburgers


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum

tortillas


----------



## scareme

yum

fried pickles


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Oreo cookies


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Yum

Spaghetti with Ricotta Cheese and Sauce


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut Butter Logs


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum

Pretzel rods


----------



## Goblin

Yum 

Devil's food cookies


----------



## Evil Queen

Yuck

Hominy with bacon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Smoked Sausage biscuit


----------



## Haunted Spider

That sounds ok so I will say yum. 

How about iced coffee?


----------



## autumnghost

Yuck

Mt. Dew


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peppermint pattys


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum.

Smoked oysters? Super yum for me. Just saying.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Brussel sprouts


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum, when made right. 

fruit smoothie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum dipped in ketchup.  it is like tomato soup only better. 

Mango


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Mallow cups


----------



## PirateLady

yum


yogurt


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum

oreos and milk


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Ultimate bacon platter


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum, but not very often. I want to live past 50

Bananas and peanut butter


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Beef roast


----------



## runtz

Yum

Fish sticks


----------



## PirateLady

yum

mac and cheese


----------



## Haunted Spider

yuk

carrots


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck

Popeye's spicy fried chicken


----------



## PrettyGhoul

um never had it, but I'm not a big fried chicken person.

Peanut Butter and crispy bacon.


----------



## Goblin

Seperate Yum, together Yuck

Slim Jims


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum

raisinetts. those little chocolate covered raisin things my wife likes.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

yum (if I am in a theater)

cheese grits


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Fried bologna


----------



## Marrow

yum

play-doh


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Banana split


----------



## runtz

yum, Reuben sandwich


----------



## TheShadows

yuk

chicken 'n dumplings


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Homemade peanut butter balls


----------



## Haunted Spider

sounds rather yum. 

Stuffed shells and cheese


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Vienna sausages


----------



## runtz

Yuck

Grilled Cheese with a slice of tomato


----------



## scareme

Do you mean inside the sandwich, or on the side? Inside-yuck on the side-yum

corned beef and cabbage?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Almond joy


----------



## scareme

Yum!

Peeps


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef roast sandwiches


----------



## runtz

Yum

Thin Mints


----------



## scareme

Yum

quail


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Starburst sour jelly beans


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tomato soup


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum, just not in a vitamix blender. It is way to frothy. 

cheesecake.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Gummy bears


----------



## autumnghost

Yum

Chamomile tea


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Diet Coke


----------



## Haunted Spider

yuck. I don't like pop in general

perogies


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Never heard of it (but looked them up, and they look yummy)

Dr. Pepper with Lime (real lime not lime flavoring)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yuk

spring rolls


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Corn muffins


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum

apple crumb cake


----------



## Haunted Spider

yum.

lasagna


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

french toast


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yum, especially when stuffed with strawberry jelly and cream cheese. 

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

Boston Creme Pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tomato soup


----------



## PirateLady

yum

apple crisp


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried bologna


----------



## runtz

yum

fresh brewed coffee


----------



## PirateLady

Yum on occasion

tuna fish sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fish sandwich with cheese


----------



## runtz

yum as long as its deep fried fish

s'mores


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Snowcone


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

cotton candy


----------



## autumnghost

Yuck - got sick on it at the county fair once

Tripe


----------



## debbie5

Never tried it. Looks like it has a weird texture..no thanks.

Mayo.


----------



## Haunted Spider

yuck. I just don't care for it

chicken nuggets


----------



## PirateLady

yum

potato pancakes


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

hummas


----------



## Haunted Bayou

yum

sloppy roast beef sandwiches with gravy that runs down your arms


----------



## debbie5

Yum.
But I prefer au jus to gravy..other than that, we're good.

Chap Stik- original flavor.


----------



## Goblin

Yum?

Steak in gravy


----------



## runtz

yum

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

fried chicken


----------



## autumnghost

Yum

Corn on the cob


----------



## debbie5

OMG YUM

blackberries


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

calamari


----------



## Spooky1

Yum (grilled is even better than fried)

Jelly Beans


----------



## Haunted Bayou

yum if it is jelly bellies but not if it is Harry Potter Ear Wax flavor.
(had to eat it on a dare one time....yuk yuk yuk)

bacon and eggs for supper


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Link sausage


----------



## runtz

yum

cranberry juice


----------



## MorbidMariah

Yuck yuck yuck!!!!  (overdosed on it as a kid)

Crawfish!


----------



## debbie5

YUUCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

crawfish/shrimp= BAIT

Black licorice


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crunchy grasshoppers in honey


----------



## runtz

yuck, the legs get stuck in your teeth

Ham hocks and beans


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yuck

shrimp and grits


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go for those


lima beans


----------



## debbie5

yuck....tho' I'll eat them in Campbell's Vegetable Soup.

lentils


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^never had them but I am guessing they are kinda like most beans that I have eaten so I give them a potential YUM.

red beans and rice


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Au graten potatoes


----------



## PirateLady

Yum 

shrimp gumbo


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Flounder fillet


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


snot on toast


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yuck

sh*#t on a shingle (this was really the name of somthing, no joke)


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, chipped beef on toast and YUCK!


lobster bisque


----------



## PirateLady

yum

salisbury steak with mashed potatoes


----------



## Death's Door

Yum!

Tuna fish hoagie with hot and sweet peppers, American cheese and ridged potatoe chips in between the roll and cheese!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, chipped beef on toast and YUCK!
> 
> lobster bisque


RB, can't believe you knw that!!! 

Yum

Dove Bars


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I also know what "**** on a shingle" is cuz I know several military folk.

Yum Yum Yummy Yum Yum...... me love Dove Bars!

Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum

fried green tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bacon & Cheddar fries


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

chili cheese nachos with jalapenos..


----------



## runtz

Yum if its green chili yuck if its red chili

Beer battered onin rings


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anything beer battered is a "yum"


frogs legs, not beer battered


----------



## PirateLady

tastes like chicken LOL yum

chocolate covered ants


----------



## Spooky1

yum, as long as it's not fire ants 

raw oysters


----------



## RoxyBlue

total yuck


fried oysters


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yum

Fried eel


----------



## Haunted Bayou

yuck... but I like eel in my sushi rolls

sufferin' succotash (I think yuk)


----------



## Goblin

Yuk

Swiss cake rolls


----------



## runtz

yum

chicken tacos on white


----------



## PirateLady

yum

chicken pot pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a "yuck" because of the way they look, as is someone puked in a pastry shell


Lobster newburg


----------



## Johnmonster

Yuck. Not a fan of shellfish.

French fries dipped in soft serve ice cream.


----------



## Rahnefan

Yuck, why mix two perfect things.

Turnip greens


----------



## Death's Door

Yum 

Garlic mashed potatoes with cheddar cheese melted on top.


----------



## debbie5

Yuck. 

Sardines in tomato sauce, tinned.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ love the new avie. 

yuck

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hamburger


----------



## runtz

Yum

General Tao's chicken


----------



## debbie5

Yum, but the sticky thigh meat sticks in my teeth & sauce bothers my tummy. But I'll still eat it & suffer.


malted milk balls

(WTH is turnip greens? Is that what "greens" are??"


----------



## PirateLady

^ green leafy part of the turnip

Yum

BLT with sweet potato chips.


----------



## autumnghost

Yuck - without the T would be yum

Fried dill pickles


----------



## debbie5

( Ihate tomatos, t0o)

yuck..only eat bread & butter pickles.


Oatmeal.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

There are also "collard greens", which is a leafy vegetable. They are cooked down in water. I don't like turnip greens or collard greens.

Oatmeal...yum.

Deviled Eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

total yum

pigs feet in axle grease


----------



## Haunted Bayou

that should be in the "things that make you go ewwwwww" 
YUK

avocados


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Apple pie


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

pizza with anchovies


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yum pizza... Yuk with anchovies

Banana Splits (the ice cream dessert not the 1970's Saturday Morning show)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Minced barbecue sandwiches


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sounds good, so I'm going with yum

warm home made bread, topped with your choice.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss steak


----------



## Death's Door

Yum

Creme filled donut with a chocolate glaze on top


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum, yum,yum 

Philly cheese steak sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fish sandwich with cheese


----------



## Johnmonster

Yum.

Celery sticks spread with crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cantalope


----------



## autumnghost

Yuck.

Watermelon


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

movie theater popcorn


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked ham


----------



## Spooklights

Yuck

Coffee ice cream


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sausage dogs


----------



## Spooklights

Yum

Boston Cream Pie


----------



## Death's Door

Yum!

Shrimp kabobs glazed in a chinese duck sauce


----------



## Rahnefan

Yum

Turnip greens sauteed with onion and bacon


----------



## skitzojoe

Yum! Peanut butter and nestle quik chocolate milk mix powder on toast!


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hamburger and fries


----------



## Lymans Terms

Yum!

Gummy Bears


----------



## The Halloween Lady

YUM!!!!!!

burritos


----------



## Rahnefan

double-yum

spaghetti with pickles (srsly)


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Corn muffins


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum


Easter candy


----------



## Rahnefan

Yum!

cornbread crumbled into buttermilk


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Peppermint patties


----------



## Zurgh

yum-ish

Chocolate & Banana Smoothie


----------



## Rahnefan

yum

clam chowder


----------



## Zurgh

Yum

Cottage cheese & minced garlic with a touch of black pepper


----------



## RoxyBlue

That might actually be a yum - I like black pepper on cottage cheese


braised elephant toes


----------



## Zurgh

Maybe yum... pygmies love 'em


Green Bananas


----------



## scareme

Love them green, yellow is too ripe and mushy.

String cheese and mustard.


----------



## Zurgh

Sounds yummy


BBQ'd pulled pork sandwiches


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Rib-eye sandwich


----------



## Zurgh

Yum!


Movie theater popcorn with REAL salt & butter.


----------



## scareme

Yum

turkey and dressing on a bun


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Liver


----------



## Zurgh

Cooked, with or without onions, yum


Carrot cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Salted peanuts


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Cooked carrots in garlic & chicken broth


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Payday candy bar


----------



## Zurgh

Yuck


Habanero peppers


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Spooklights

Yum!

Coconut cake


----------



## PirateLady

yum


Black Forest Cake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Black Jack Pizza


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Death's Door

Yum!

Homemade crabcakes


----------



## Spooklights

Yum!

Coconut Fried Shrimp


----------



## PirateLady

Yummy

honey baked ham


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Butter chicken (for those of you who frequent Indian restaurants)


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Popcorn chicken


----------



## Death's Door

Yum!

Porkchops and applesauce


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Fried crawfish


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Bacon on biscuits


----------



## Zurgh

Bacon is always yum...

Refrigerator surprise meal?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck - leftovers : (

How about chocolate fondue ?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Cheese straws


----------



## Zurgh

Sounds yum...


Spicy Italian sausage


----------



## RoxyBlue

blech


fried chicken embryos


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chocolate covered crabapples


----------



## Dixie

EEEEE-Yuck.

Grits.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Homemade peanut butter balls


----------



## Dixie

What thaaaaa? I'm going to guess.... yuck? 

Canned tuna. Plain.


----------



## Goblin

It's candy Googlie. lol

Don't like tuna so..........YUCK
Hamburger and fries


----------



## Zurgh

Yum

Deep fried pigs feet (yes, I have tried them...)


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Potato Salad


----------



## Zurgh

Yum, (BTW, deep-fried pigs feet were.... YUCK!!!!)


Macaroni salad


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered crab cakes


----------



## Spooky1

As a Marylander that sounds like a sin, so even though I love both separately, I'll go with yuck.

eel sushi (It's not raw, and I think it's yummy)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree


ogre boogers on toast


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds yummy, NOT! Yuck

Toe Cheese souffle


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

French fried mule with gopher gravy


----------



## Zurgh

Probably yuck, but I can't discount a bit of yum factor with out trying it first... 
(Oh, and Japanese unagi "oo-na-gee", IE conger eel fillet is an exquisite taste delight when prepared correctly; IE, BBQ'ed or smoked till' done & slathered in it's traditional malted sauce...) Aaawwwh, I got the sauce & no eel... I'll change that soon!

Slow (to remove the excessive fat) roasted duck, Chinese BBQ style (Not Peking duck)...


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Barbecue


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Pickled Jalapeños on your ham & cheese sandwich?


----------



## PirateLady

too spicy for me..yuck


buffalo chicken dip


----------



## jaege

Yum, I like it hot.

braunschweiger


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yummmmm!

Schnitzel vom Kalb


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what it is

Hush puppies


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Fillet of yam


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Beef roast


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

soft pretzels and cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum as long as I can have them without cheese


ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey hash


----------



## debbie5

Only if its homemade. Canned smells like cat food.

McDonald's frozen strawberry lemonade?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ho hum yum

Falafels


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmm, tasty


yogurt


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered peanuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Chocolate covered raisins ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Mallo Cups


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Never heard of it.

Blueberry Pancakes


----------



## Goblin

You never heard of Mallo cups?









KFC chicken


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

fresh strawberries with whipped cream


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chicken strips


----------



## PirateLady

Yum


Monkey Bread


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Salsbury steak


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

peach cobbler


----------



## Goblin

Yum

BBQ chicken


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


BBQ'ed Turkey


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cheeseburgers


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Honey glazed ham


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Blackberries


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Chocolate pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Yams


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Gravy


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cranberry sauce


----------



## Zurgh

Yuck


Bacon wrapped chili dogs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey hash


----------



## tcass01

Total yum

Denver Omlete


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck (I don't like onions & peppers)

Since a co-worker just gave me some:

Deer Jerky


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Honey bun


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yes sugar pie? Yum

egg nog


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck, although if there's enough booze in it I might give it another try. 

Peking Duck


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef roast


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Lemon cake


----------



## debbie5

OH YUM!

sliced kiwi


----------



## Goblin

Yum

barbeque


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Roast rack of spam.


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Marshmallows


----------



## Drago

Yuck

Roasted pork


----------



## debbie5

YUM!

octopus


----------



## Spooky1

as sushi, Yum!

calamari


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked ham


----------



## Drago

YUM

Lasagna


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, as long as it has meat!

Deep fried butter


----------



## Drago

Yuck!

Anchovies pizza


----------



## Zurgh

If done well, YUM.


Lemon tart


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut butter


----------



## Drago

Yum

Cabbage rolls


----------



## aquariumreef

Yuck.

Skimmate?


----------



## scareme

Yuck

Candy cane?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Roast beef


----------



## Drago

Yum

Fried liver and onions


----------



## Zurgh

yum


Mint tea.


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Hot dogs


----------



## Drago

Yum

French Toast


----------



## Hauntiholik

yum

brie en croute


----------



## debbie5

Yum, but only had it once. 

Poached pears.


----------



## scareme

yuck, I like my fruit fresh and firm

jello with little marshmellows in it


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tomato soup


----------



## scareme

yuck

bean and bacon soup


----------



## debbie5

Hello. ANYTHING + bacon= pure awesomeness.

raw choc chip cookie dough, including risk of salmonella poisoning.


----------



## Drago

Yum

Sushi.


----------



## scareme

Yuck

Coke!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck (too sweet for my taste)

avocados


----------



## Drago

Yuck!

Rum and coke


----------



## debbie5

OMG SOOOooooooooooooo yuck!

hangnail


----------



## aquariumreef

Tasty to eat before it gets to one, hurts to have one. 

Microwave dinner pizza meals with pudding?


----------



## Zurgh

Eww, yuck.



Onion Rings, deep fried.


----------



## Drago

yum

tripe soup


----------



## scareme

Yum, yum, yum. Opps, I was yuming onion rings. tripe soup=yuck

grape tomatoes


----------



## Drago

yuck


radish salad


----------



## scareme

Ohh, sounds good.

raw potatoes with salt


----------



## Zurgh

yuck


Acorn squash, steamed


----------



## scareme

Yum! Have you ever tried it cut in half, stuffed with seasoned hamburger, and baked? The best!


Zucchini steamed with a tablespoon of bacon grease in the water


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Carrots sauteed in butter.


----------



## scareme

Yuck, not a big cooked carrot fan.

meatloaf in brown gravey


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fish sticks


----------



## scareme

yuck

scallops


----------



## Drago

Yum

Gnocchi with pesto sauce.


----------



## debbie5

Never had it, surprisingly.

Burnt marshmallows


----------



## Spooky1

If they are only sightly burned over a campfire, then yum (carbonized yuck) 

Cinnamon Crunch bagel from Panera


----------



## Drago

Never ate one.

Roasted ham with pinapples.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a big fan of ham, actually


Godiva chocolates


----------



## Drago

yuck


Prosciutto


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



smoked salmon


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chicken and dumplings


----------



## Zurgh

yum


fish sauce


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cheeseburgers


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Malt vinegar


----------



## scareme

Love it on fish and chips (french fries)

cottage cheese


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Strawberry milk


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Cantalope


----------



## Drago

Yum


Figs


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck

beef jerky


----------



## scareme

yum

McDonalds Happy Meal?


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck but I'll keep the toy 

fried crawfish


----------



## debbie5

Ewwwww..bottom feeders! No no and more no. BAIT!
Gobby- you are missing out on one of the joys of life by never having had a swig of strawberry milk!

those little hard candies that grandma used to have in the candy bowl, that look like a strawberry and have some kind of dried strawberry jammy stuff inside


----------



## scareme

Yuck, and I agree, crawfish are bait, not food.

Peeps-christmas tree


----------



## Goblin

Yum?

Milk


----------



## scareme

yuck

scrambled eggs with katsup


----------



## Drago

Yum

Mashed potatoes


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

hot apple cider


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Biscuits & gravy


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Watermelon


----------



## Drago

Yum 

Pastrami


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum or Yuck depending on from where.
chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## Drago

Yum

Cottage cheese


----------



## scareme

Yum

Chicken in a Biskit


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Scrambled eggs


----------



## debbie5

Yum!

quail eggs


----------



## Drago

Yuck!

Roasted rabbit


----------



## scareme

Yuck I hate biting into buckshot.

duck


----------



## Drago

yuck


Bruscetta


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Ribeye steak


----------



## Drago

Yum

breaded Veal Escalope


----------



## debbie5

anything veal is yummy

Mojitos


----------



## Drago

Yummy!

short bread cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peppermint


----------



## Drago

yum


Asparagus


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Tomto soup


----------



## scareme

yuck

BBQ chips


----------



## Goblin

Yum

pork chops


----------



## scareme

yum

protein drink


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecued spare ribs


----------



## scareme

Yum

shrimp


----------



## Goblin

Yum

McRib


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck! Black angus, really, really rare.......


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Doughnuts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hot Doughnuts now doughnuts???? YUM!
Popcornopolis Zebra popcorn


----------



## Goblin

Yum?

Chocolate eclairs


----------



## Hauntiholik

yum

spanakopita


----------



## Goblin

Never heard of it

French Toast


----------



## Bobbywan

Yum!


----------



## Spooky1

Yum or yuck to nothing? I'd have to say yuck

Baklava


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French Fries


----------



## QueenRuby2002

yuck

Stew


----------



## scareme

Not my favorite, but I can eat it if I have to.

soft pretzel, warm, with mustard.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pecan logs


----------



## stagehand1975

Yuck


Shark on a stick


----------



## PirateLady

Never had it


Homemade peach cobbler


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yum!

Rattle Snake


----------



## scareme

Yuck

Fried Rice


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yum

Sushi


----------



## scareme

Yuck, I like my rice cooked just right, not all mushy.

Pork chops (supper tonight)


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yum.

Steak (What I wish was supper tonight)


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, I just had some for dinner 

General Tso's Chicken


----------



## PrettyGhoul

ut oh, I don't know what that is.

smoked oysters.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

bacon


----------



## scareme

Yuck I used to love it, but as I've gotten older, it's too rich. 

Egg McMuffin


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yuck would you believe McDonalds food makes me sick.

a good ceaser salad


----------



## debbie5

I only recently tried it and it was SO YUM!

mushrooms


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Lambchops


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um? broiled? I like them well enough so yum but how about...

Joy of Cooking's recipe for braised lamb shanks?


----------



## Goblin

Never seen it

Big Mac and fries


----------



## scareme

yum, not usually, I'm more of a Happy Meal girl, but everything sounds good right now.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> yum, not usually, I'm more of a Happy Meal girl, but everything sounds good right now.


You didn't name anything.

Carrots


----------



## scareme

Only raw, I don't like them cooked.

Italian sausage


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Potato salad


----------



## N. Fantom

Yum

Kopi Luwak (Coffee beans that come from Civet (a cat sized mamal) poo. The animals gorge on only the finest the ripe berries, and excrete the partially-digested beans)


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## N. Fantom

Yuck, I don"t eat cartoon characters

Your own flesh


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hamburgers and fries


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Potato pancakes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate cake


----------



## badger

Yum.

Almonds.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum (roasted and salted)

Biscuits and sausage gravy.


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

yum for breakfast

Chicken hearts


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Deep fried pickles


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

yum

Blintz


----------



## Hairazor

Yum?

Chocolate covered ants


----------



## aquariumreef

Plain, yum, covered in chocolate? YUM.

Old-people feet?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm on my way to achieving old-people feet, so yum if they are mine!

The hubris of youth? 

In the spirit of friendship, let's say Chunky Peanut Butter?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss steak


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

yum

boiled cabbage


----------



## Goblin

Yuck 

Big Mac


----------



## Zurgh

On the low end of yum


Chicken liver, bacon & onion omelet.


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Egg McMuffin


----------



## Zurgh

Yuck


Sea salt encrusted soft pretzels with mustard


----------



## N. Fantom

Yuck

PB&J samidge


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Chili cheese fries w/ bacon & onions


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French fries


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Bacon warped steak, smothered in butter fried mushrooms, onions, and bell peppers.


----------



## scareme

Sounds good. What time should I be there?

Roasted Soynuts


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Barbecued spareribs


----------



## PirateLady

Love them

grilled pork chops


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Fresh, homemade rolls w/real butter


----------



## N. Fantom

Mmmmm mmm Yum yum yum yum yum

Ceaser's pizza


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a big fan either way


pickled pig snouts


----------



## scareme

yuck

raw green beans


----------



## GothicCandle

yuck

dried pineapple


----------



## scareme

yuck

black jelly beans


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey hash


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Brown rice


----------



## scareme

yum

string cheese


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bologna


----------



## Zurgh

yum


tuna melt on rye


----------



## scareme

yuck

tuna casserol


----------



## Zurgh

sometimes yum


Buttered toast


----------



## scareme

Yum

poptarts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum


French fried nose hairs


----------



## Zurgh

I'm thinkin... yuch



Mushroom omelet with bacon-butter sauce.


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Sardines


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Alphabet soup, but with all the letter "t's" removed...


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Carrot cake


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Smoked oysters


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pickled pigs feet?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cheese popcorn


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Clover honey


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fuzzy Navel?


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck, not a peach fan

raw oysters on the half shell


----------



## aquariumreef

Yuck, I keep oysters, not eat them.

Rootbeer hardcandies?


----------



## Zurgh

Barfo-yuch!



Onigiri


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

French fries


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Fishcakes


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, especially if made wirh crab

Pickled baby corn?


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Oreo cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Vanilla Wafers


----------



## scareme

yum

black licorace


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck!

Breaded mushrooms?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut Butter & Jelly sandwich


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! (when I'm in the mood)

Toffee covered with chocolate


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, yum, yum

Black licorice or red?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hairazor...I love you and don't want to offend...but can I say...Yuck! I honestly don't like either..now if you said chocolate covered red I would probably have said...sort of yum...until the chocolate is licked off .....

Grilled Beef ribs or Grilled Pork ribs......lots of sauce either way....


----------



## Goblin

Beef ribs

Tarantulas or Black Widows


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Black Widows, there is something so beautiful about them.....:xbones:

Best naptime:Rainy Sunday afternoon or a cool Autumn Saturday afternoon snuggled under a blankie? (can you tell I love naps?)


----------



## Hairazor

Rainy Sunday for sure with my little dog curled next to me

Yuck or yum--Deviled eggs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum (with lots of cayenne sprinkled on top)

Crab legs


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes please, yum

Limburger cheese?


----------



## badger

Yuck.

Kidney beans...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

Kidneys


----------



## debbie5

never had em..never will...I do not eat organ meats, especially those that make...umm..just yuck.

oysters


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, but rarely get any as I am the only one in my family who likes them

Haggis?


----------



## emcee

Like em fried, grilled, or smoked, but not raw. 

Beef fries?


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Corn flakes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum...they're GREAT!

clamstrips


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Clam Chowder


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!

Clam fritters


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Cheerios


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck

Rhubarb pie?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck

Kiwi


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yummm

Gummy worms!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blech!


toasted crickets


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

mmm, nope.

Glidden Point oysters


----------



## aquariumreef

Nahhh

Long pig?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Had to Google - if i had to, I would......

Pop Tarts ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Raisins


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

lefse


----------



## badger

Yum

Oyako Donburi


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum!

Pork rinds


----------



## aquariumreef

I don't eat pork, so nay.

Tao Cheese?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Raisin bran


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yumck...in that I like the raisins, but not a huge fan of the flakes.

Marshmallow creme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck, too sweet



fermented cabbage


----------



## Spooky1

No Kimchi for me 

Beef Jerky


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! (that is so weird that you said that...I haven't had beef jerky in over a year and then last night at the store...I bought black pepper beef jerky....you must be pyschic...)

Cheese straws


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

good old yellow finger staining Cheetos?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Cheesey fingers are the best...so says Chester Cheeta.......and me!

rice puddding


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hamburger steak


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I will go with Yum on that one

Cinnabon's cinnamin buns....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Sardines on saltine crackers ?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yuck

Muose-Chace Creme?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Oreo cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

With milk


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum if it can be skim milk......

Steak n Shake fries or McDonald's fries


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pancakes with blueberry syrup


----------



## debbie5

yum!

french fries dipped in a milk shake?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, if it's a chocolate shake

California rolls


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Yum, if it's a chocolate shake
> 
> California rolls


Everytime there's an earthquake! 

Yum

Peanut Butter


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! It's so peanutty!

Vidalia onions


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Butterfinger


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum!

Fresh Spinach salad with hot bacon dressing!


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hot fudge sundae


----------



## debbie5

well YUM, of course!


chewable vitamins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross


licorice


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am going to have to 'Yuck' that one Roxy....not a fan.

McDonald's Filet 'o Fish sandwich


----------



## Zurgh

Eatable (ish)... so a low end yum...



Smoked salmon


----------



## Hairazor

Yummy

Oyster stew?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tomato soup


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! (with a toasted cheese sandwich)

Pig Feet


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck, can't even stand the smell

raspberry lemonade


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum (if it has a side of pig feet with it...jk, I don't even like to see those jars in the grocery store)

A dirty Vodka martini, stirred not shaken...


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hamburger helper


----------



## Hairazor

Yum to some of them

vegie pizza?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum, if it is veggie with onions, mushrooms, peppers and cheese...(oh..and bacon...but then it wouldn't be veggie, huh?)


Fudge or Cream Puff?


----------



## Goblin

Fudge

Graveyard haunt of Haunted House Haunt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Whosemitch? Huh? (are we eating it?) errrr...uhmmmm....Yuck?

Sobe Light Water or Gatorade?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did a couple people forget what game this is?

And yuck to both those choices



road apples


----------



## aquariumreef

Yuck, I can't stand the taste of raw apple.

Nose-hair backed into a omelet?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cream of varnish soup


----------



## scareme

Not even a road apple, AR?

Yuck

roasted marshmellows


----------



## Hairazor

yum

Peanut butter and bananna sandwich?


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Tuna noodle casserole


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Never had it so I will say....Yumk since I don't know what it tastes like, but I love tuna.

18 layer vanilla cake with boiled chocolate icing


----------



## Hairazor

No brainer, YUM 

Pigs in a blanket


----------



## Zurgh

little yum



Vanilla bean milk shake


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Smoked sausage biscuit


----------



## N. Fantom

Yum

Steamed crabs with Old Bay seasoning


----------



## Hairazor

I'm not sure what the Old Bay seasoning is but Yum to steamed crab

Fried okra?


----------



## N. Fantom

^Old bay is a very popular seasoning for poultry, seafood, chips, fries, etc 
Yuck

Roasted squirrel


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck to all forms of squirrel cuisine 

Popcorn ?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Raw oysters


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Gingerbread


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Country sausage


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sno cones


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! (blueberry or pineapple)

Applesauce


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

cheeseburger and fries:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


cornbread stuffing


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Rigatoni Quatro Formaggi


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!

Strawberry short cake with real strawberries and real cake and real whipcream


----------



## Hairazor

Yummy!!

Vidalia onions


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum-be-lina! (I like them either sliced and cooked low and slow in olive oil, or baked in foil in the oven as a side with meat)

Cucumbers in vinegar with salt and pepper


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chicken barbecue


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM (if that is the same thing as barbequed chicken?)

Plum tomatoes


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

dehydrated apple


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

cheesy pasta:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Meh, not a huge fan of cheesiness in food


pickled okra


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

chicken tikka masala:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

I'll stick with Indian dishes: Butter Chicken


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

toad in a hole:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

If it's what I think it is, yum

Pralines?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Pork chops


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck, even if it is the other white meat

Coconut cake


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes please

Hazelnut flavored latte


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!!!

apple crumble


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! Apples are delicious!

Softshell Crabs


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, yum, yummy, yum, YUM!!!!!!!!!

Long pig


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Doritos


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am going to have say Yuck on those just because of the breath they give you and the dirty fingers...

Pimento Cheese?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum yum 

chocolate mousse


----------



## Hairazor

Oh for crying out loud, this should be a staple in any house, YUM

dandelion wine?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

flame grilled steak


----------



## Spooky1

medium rare please, yum

I'll try this one again:  Long Pig


----------



## graveyardmaster

tell you the truth don"t know what long pig is,so yuck

onion rings


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Onion rings, YUM! 
I had to finally look up long pig, and gee you guys, you could just say human flesh and make it easy for those of us less informed:googly:....by the way, I heard it tastes like lamb. 

Fresh Squeezed Lemonade


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum yum 

scampi:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Prune juice?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Um... yuk.

mac n cheese.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Home- made with real cheese - yes . No to Kaft or Velveeta.

Raisen Bran?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

rhubarb pie


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Apple pie with ice cream


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

shepherds pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck


French toast


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

poached eggs on toast


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! (yolks)

Severed fingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum,if they are fried lol

banana fritters


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

chili dogs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! ATW!!!

Devil's food cake with white icing


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

salads


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut Butter & Jelly


----------



## Lord Homicide

YUM!!

Chicken fried steak


----------



## aquariumreef

Yuck

Cake?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

tater tots?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

fruit scones


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck...not a big scone eater

Chocolate Pudding


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

tomatoe soup


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, especially with a cheese sandwich

Cranapple juice?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

prawns in batter


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Lord Homicide

yuck.

FRIED CATFISH!


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Flan


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum!

Lobster bisque


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very yum


toasted earthworms on rye


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but I'm pretty sure YUCK!

Ketchup and bread and butter pickle sandwichs?


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg yuck

fresh cream and strawberries


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!

Figgy Pudding


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck

Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Major yuk!

Tom Yum soup.


----------



## Lord Homicide

YUCK

Tomato Soup


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! I will echo fair Hair, with a toasted cheese sandwich.....

Cream cheese or Gouda?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!!!

Lamb with mint jelly


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, though I think it's better with Crosse & Blackwell mint sauce

beer batter shrimp


----------



## N. Fantom

Yuck

jumbo crab legs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Biscuits & gravy


----------



## Hairazor

To die for, Yum!

Spaghetti


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum (with garlic and olive oil)

Carrot sticks


----------



## RoxyBlue

more of a yuck for me


5 minute microwave brownie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Buffalo chicken wings


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! I know LordH likes these too because he LOVES talking about chickens....

Baked Salmon with Dill and Cracked Pepper


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sounds yum

Porridge


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry LordH....the first porridge was too cold...and the second porridge was too hot....and I kept trying for just right....but it was porridge.....YUCK!

Ice cream with hot caramel.....


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, makes me want some now

shrimp dip with raw vegies


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Ribeye steak


----------



## Hairazor

Big Yum

Hash browns with onions, sweet red peppers and cheese


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! I love red peppers the BEST!

Shrimp salad (I have a really good recipe )


----------



## Hairazor

Yum and let's have the recipe

brats with saurkraut


----------



## Lord Homicide

yum

Cheese tater tots @ Sonic


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: So bad for you, but so YUM

Molten lava cake (chocolate)


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yum

Poached eggs


----------



## Lord Homicide

any hen fruit is YUM

smoked brisket


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum

Shakes or smoothies?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum to BOTH!

Steamed Razor clams


----------



## ProjectFEAR

Yum: Sushi
Yuck: Fruitcake
Double-Yuck: candy bars with razor blades


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhhh........

Barbecued spareribs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Rueben omelet?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Never had one...hhhmmmm since it's Hair I will go with YUM....

Oreo cookies and milk


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Raisin cookies


----------



## The Halloween Lady

YUM!!!!

jeans or sweat pants


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck...the fabric is just too tough 

Fresh cut pineapple


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!!!!

lasagna and garlic bread,mmmmm


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

Cotton candy


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

garden peas


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! Garden peas are delicious little green missiles of joyous vibrance and vitamins! 

Squash casserole.....


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck, squash is one of the things I do not like

Spinach dip


----------



## Spooky1

yum, it's even better as crab and spinach dip

mushroom pizza


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chocolate ice cream


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, I can't really say yuck to chocolate...but I prefer Vanilla with add ins

Big soft salted pretzles with mustard


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck (I'm not a big fan of mustard)

Bloody Marys


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never acquired the taste.....

Bloody Brain ? ( Fill a shot glass about half full with peach schnapps. Float irish cream on top. Add grenadine one drop at a time)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yuck (can't drink mixed stuff like that anymore - cool presentation though)

Wild turkey 101


----------



## aquariumreef

I don't drink... so Yuck?

Tapioca?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ehh yum I guess. 

Tic tacs


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

sour patch kids


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Butterscotch


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yum 

Butavan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably yum since it's described as a butter/vanilla flavoring


sauerkraut


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

onion rings


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yuck

Devil eggs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh yum, with a dash of cayenne..just to keep it interesting...

Doublefudge brownies with chocolate chunks


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, you can't have to much chocolate


Strawberry yogurt


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum

fish sticks


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Steak biscuit with cheese


----------



## Lord Homicide

sounds yum

macaroni with tomato sauce


----------



## Hairazor

That sounds like a good start for goulash, yum

BLT?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum, okay you guys are making me hungry....

Deep Dish Pecan Pie (and I pronounce it Pee-Can, not the other wrong way....)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!!!!!

chocolate mouse


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!!! Chocolate Mousse is so light and fluffy and chocolatey......

Ice cream float


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

lime cheese cake


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Liver and onions


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck! 

Havarti cheese


----------



## Lord Homicide

Awesome

Pecans (puh-kahn). The way P5 pronounces it sounds like a toilet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum no matter how you pronounce it


baked beans


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

egg muffin


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Real maple syrup


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! Is there another kind?

Shiitake Mushrooms


----------



## graveyardmaster

love mushrooms

sweet and sour chicken and fried rice!!!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Yum!

Red velvet cake!


----------



## RoxyBlue

tasty


pickled egg


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhmmmm....Yuck! I have never tried one...but I think yuck is the way to go here......

Chicken on the Grill......


----------



## aquariumreef

Yum? Depends on how it is prepared.

Red Baron frozen pizza?


----------



## Lord Homicide

any pizza, frozen , cold or hot... YUM

Lamb fries


----------



## Pumpkin5

YUCK!!!!

Caesar Salad


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum, with anchovies please!

Chocolate mousse


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Lobster


----------



## Hairazor

Well YUM!

Kool Aid?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...YUM!!! I don't drink it now, but I sure did love it in my younger years.

Blueberry Crumble


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Crab cake


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Hell to the YUM!

Oysters Rockefellar


----------



## Silent Howl

Yuck

banic bread


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I've never had it, but hey... if it's bread I'm sure it's good! 

deviled eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Carrot cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sirloin steak


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum!

Grilled Mahi


----------



## badger

Yum

Hummus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have it every day, so must be yum


beer batter fried monkey fingers


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hmmm... well that depends on what kind. Chicken tenders, yum. Pickles, yuk. Actual, gross. 

Grouper Po' Boy


----------



## Silent Howl

never try, but it does look tasty -__-

Poutine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't like cheese or gravy on my fries, so yuck


sausage biscuit


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

red bull energy drink


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yuk

Captain Crunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Used to like it but would probably find it to be too sweet now


sardines in a can


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Onion rings


----------



## Spooky1

yuck

deviled eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nom nom nom


stuffed cabbage


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

stuffed peppers


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Caramel


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! (with Celtic sea salt even better)

Beef Stew with carrots and potatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Goat milk cheese


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

chicken soup


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

krispy cremes


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes, yum

Cheese curls?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Yum

Bell pepper pizza


----------



## Copchick

Yum! 

Chocolate truffles...


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Coffee cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Shrimp


----------



## Hairazor

YUM

orange marmalade


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck

Rattle snake


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Honestly I haven't tried it, but I don't think I could get past the "snake" part. So.... yuk. 

Chimichangas


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Camerones Rellenos


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!

Fried Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's okay


chocolate martini


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

T-Bone steak


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! (very rare please...)

Vegetable Lasagna


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

tacos


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

king prawns in batter


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sounds tasty

escargot


----------



## Copchick

Yum!! With lots of garlic!

Reese Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## graveyardmaster

oh please yummy

spaghetti bolognesse


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum

Bologna


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, but I haven't had any in ages 

Shrimp Corndog


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow, gotta try one -

Shrimp Tacos


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Bacon & Egg sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

homemade bread


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy hairazor,love the smell of homemade bread!!!

carrot and coriander soup


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Barbecue chicken


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! On the grill......yes....

Eggs benedict


----------



## aquariumreef

I can't stand eggs any way so eww.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yum only if it's got peanut butter filling

Peach cobbler


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg yuck!!!!

scampi


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

chocolate covered raisins


----------



## graveyardmaster

oh please!!! please!!! hairazor!! yummy!!!

sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Very middle of the road, neither yuck nor yum

roasted edamame


----------



## Spooky1

I've never had it .... but, I'll guess yuck 

Hot & Sour soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum, and so is edamame


octopus


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg!! yuck!!

trifle


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

hot beef sandwiches


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Yum, and so is edamame
> octopus


:jol: Roxy, thanks for steering Spooky1 in...edamame is delicious...roasted is sublime.....

Back to the game....YUM!!! (hot beef anything is YUM!!!)

White Chocolate Cheesecake with a vanilla cookie crust


----------



## Goblin

I thought that was your graduation speech! 

Yum!

Vanilla wafers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You are funny Goblin! YUM to vanilla wafers....(they are the cookie in the white chocolate cheesecake crust, just so you know)

Thick cut bacon sprinkled with brown sugar and pecans and baked in the oven until it is nice and crisp. Salty and sweet


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but it sounds YUM!

apple butter


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

brown betty


----------



## RoxyBlue

not a fan


dark chocolate covered espresso beans


----------



## Spooky1

Love chocolate but not coffee, so yuck

Meat Turtles


----------



## graveyardmaster

look tastie!!! so yum!!

chicken korma


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM...anything you say is yum because you wouldn't steer me wrong...right???

Vanilla Milkshake...thick and frosty....Real Icecream....Real Cream.....Real Vanilla....


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Toasted rat in cheese sauce


----------



## Copchick

Eeeewwww yuk, no way Goblin! I do think the Meat Turtles that Spooky1 has above would be interesting though.

Grilled peanut butter and bacon sandwich.


----------



## graveyardmaster

bacon sandwich yes!!!peanut butter gross!!! so yuck!!!

strawberry milkshake


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum!

Saltine Crackers....sorry...feeling kind of bland....ha, ha


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!!!

fruit salad


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

crawfish


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

garlic bread


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, and I'll take the crawfish too! 

chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, baby!


fried onion rings


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: OH! They are SO bad for you...but SO YUM!!!

Baked Brie with pecans and brown sugar on top


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but now I want it, so Yum!

Boiled peanuts?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Seriously Hairazor? You would LOVE it. It is such great party food or for intimate gatherings...served with various crackers. I'll post in the recipe section.

Okay.....back to our regularly scheduled progam barring Pumpkin goes off on another tangent

Boiled Peanuts? YUM! Great combination of salty goodness
Cherry-chunk Ice Cream


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered cashew nuts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Super YUM!

I'm at the coast so how about fresh caught Boiled Shrimp?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy,love shrimps!!!

coconut ice-cream


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but like coconut and ice cream so Yum

French toast?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Can it be stuffed French Toast????? YUMMMMM
I will post the recipe...it is SO GOOD

Fresh Green Beans


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

kippers


----------



## Spooky1

Never had it, but I like sardines so I'll guess yum

Bangers and mash?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!!

chilli con carne


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pickled corn?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never heard of it, so - Yuck

Olathe sweet corn on the cob


----------



## The Halloween Lady

any and all sweet corn... yum.

Dairy Queen


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yum...

Deep fried Cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum even though I have never had it, I love cinnamon and anything fried is good.....you know how us Southerners are.....

Watermelon


----------



## Lord Homicide

Love melons... 

Smoked turkey leg


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

pineapple


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef and cheddar sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

bacon buttie!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum I guess...not sure what that is but most anything with bacon in it is delicious.

Toffee Cookies


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Yum I guess...not sure what that is but most anything with bacon in it is delicious.
> 
> Toffee Cookies


bacon buttie is bacon on a scone or bread!!!

chicken tikka masala!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

polenta


----------



## Copchick

Hmmm, not sure, but I'll go yum if it had bacon in it!

Deep fried alligator?


----------



## graveyardmaster

definitely yuck

black pudding


----------



## RoxyBlue

gross (and BTW, fried alligator tail meat is quite tasty)


Corn pudding


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck

Cherries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecued spareribs


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

corn on the cob


----------



## RoxyBlue

With butter and salt, very yum


bread pudding


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

apple crumble


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Chocolate latte?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck, I don't like anything remotely coffee in style...

Pasta with garlic and olive oil, salt and pepper, simple..yet delicious


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

chicken noodle soup


----------



## badger

Yum.

Pad Thai...


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

banana split


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!

Snickerdoodles?


----------



## Copchick

Oh definately yes!

Ho ho's?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Copchick said:


> Oh definately yes!
> 
> Ho ho's?


whats ho ho"s Hhmmmm,il sit on the fence on that one!!

mexican food


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ Hostess ho hos: http://www.hostesscakes.com/hohos.asp

Yum to both

pecan sandies


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> ^ Hostess ho hos: http://www.hostesscakes.com/hohos.asp
> 
> Yum to both
> 
> pecan sandies


hey thanks roxy,jeeeez swiss rolls huh,yummy lol!!

pecan sandies,yum...

crepes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'll say yum if it can be blueberry

Hot caramel sauce over vanilla ice cream


----------



## Hairazor

Never thought of heating the caramel but sounds Yum

Bloody Mary?


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink

Bacon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum, but isn't that the universal YUM?

peanut butter crackers, the orange ones (Nabs down south, ya'll)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!!!  

creamy ham and mushroom pasta bake


----------



## Lord Homicide

YUCK - that just worsened my gut ache.

Fried squash (yellow)


----------



## Copchick

Mmmm...Good stuff, yum!

Pop Tarts


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

apple crumble


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! An apple a day....

Raisins (nature's candy but lets cover them with chocolate and make 'em bad for you, huh?)


----------



## Copchick

Yuk, even if covered with chocolate.

Chocolate milk or mocha latte?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## graveyardmaster

mmmm yes please!!! yum!!

chicken balti


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay Scottie, I am going with Yum because I trust that you have good taste, have no idea what that is.....

Fresh Mozzarella with tomatoes and balsamic


----------



## Hairazor

YUM!

Kiwi?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

chocolate silk pie... _just made one_.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pineapple Upside down crab?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Really? Crab? Hhhmmmm...I am going to go with Yum, since I like pineapple and I love crab....hhhmmmmm 

Chic-fil-a Chicken Sandwich


----------



## aquariumreef

I don't know what a chic-fil-a chicken sandwich is. :l

Caviar?


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Banana popsicles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum oh YUM! My ultimate favorite frozen treat...(you know why Copchick..._ _ _ _ banana...ha, ha, ha)

Magnum Ice Cream bars (in keeping with the frozen theme)


----------



## badger

Yum

blood sausages


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, anything with the word "blood" in it turns me off. :googly:

Let's try maple sausage?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

chilli con carne


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

BLT?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!!!! 

Bleu Cheese (Maytag or an equally good brand) (and on a side note..have you ever noticed you say yum even more when you are hungry?)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecued Chicken Hot Pockets


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn it... Yum

Fried catfish


----------



## Copchick

Definately YUM!

Rattlesnake?


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg yuck,in fact gross!!

roast beef


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum (but hey, rattlesnake isn't bad...tastes like chicken....just eat chicken instead)

Grilled corn on the cob with butter


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Raspberry lemonade?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes please yummy!!

macaroni cheese


----------



## Copchick

Only my mom's!

Homemade chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmm!

Oatmeal raisen ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhmmmmm not sure Yum???

Mango


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Rainbow slushi


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

tuna


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ehhhh- indifference......

Mahi Mahi ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum. 

M & M's (any color)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fish sticks?


----------



## Spooky1

yuck (I prefer real fish) 

Bacon dipped in chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Possibly a yuck, but I'd be willing to try it once to make sure


deep fried Twinkie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow - never heard of that, but I'll try one

Peach cobbler ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Butterscotch milkshake


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yum

Sangria


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! Anything that promotes Wine 'O Clock!!!

Pan Seared Scallops


----------



## Hairazor

yum

banana split


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

bourbon


----------



## The Halloween Lady

OK, I'm a total pansy, sorry. Yuk. 

sake


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Hot dog with cheese


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum (and chili and onions too please Goblin, I want my breath really bad...ha, ha)

Soft Pretzels with Spicy Mustard


----------



## Copchick

Mmmm! Yum!

Doritos ranch style


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum, but spicy is better


roast duck


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

strawberrys and cream


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM (but seriously??you have posted strawberries and cream several times.....it's time to move on GYM)

Grey Goose with Orange-Pineapple Juice with real pineapple spears


----------



## Copchick

Yum! Now that's what I'm talking about!

Watermelon margerita with pink sugar around the glass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross


Baileys Irish Cream on the rocks


----------



## Goblin

Yum.....but not for me

Walnuts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM oven roasted, tossed with olive oil, kosher salt, black pepper and rosemary...nom, nom, nom

Grilled Peaches


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum 

strawberries and cream


----------



## Copchick

yuck

strawberries and cream


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

strawberries and cream


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUCK!! 
Strawberries and whipped cream (see what I did there? I whipped the cream!)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!!!!!!!!!!

popcorn


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

_you guys used up all the strawberries and cream, whipped or not so I wall say_ peanut butter pie


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck sorry hairazor!!

sour cream and onion pringles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are pretty yum


sardines


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Somtimes, if I'm in the mood, so ok... yum.

ramen


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM...as in.....?.....As in Ramen Noodles???? Sorry but I still like the ramen noodle dinner from my earlier days.....and I still buy them from time to time....hey....I'm a cheap date...what can I tell you?

Ice cold Beck's Beer with hot mixed nuts (preferably pecans, cashews, peanutes, and almonds, the 'good' nuts)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Unsalted nuts


----------



## Zurgh

Yum



Tempura shrimp & veggies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! (so good)

Strawberry cream cheese on a bagel (sort of like strawberries and cream...and yet...different)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!!!!

surf and turf!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## Copchick

Oh yes! Bring 'em on.

Roasted garlic on crackers?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh, hell to the YUM! Roasted garlic is so sweet and not bitey at all...but it still does crappy things to your breath...the trick is to get your sweetie to eat it too.

Cocktail hour....

Top Shelf Margarita on the rocks with a salt rimmed glass (fresh lime baby)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yum of course, what are you thinking? ha ha ha!

Peanut butter out of the jar


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Microwave popcorn


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

surf and turf (scampi,sirloin steak,fries)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Hairazor

Yum expecially if I can put Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate sauce on it

Black olives?


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck (I give mine to Roxy)

Fried Ice Cream (shared some with Roxy tonight)


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Dill pickle


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!!! And guys...have you tried the joy which is Fried Dill Pickles??? OMG! Heaven!

Fresh sweet corn from the garden


----------



## Hairazor

Yum! Soon I hope

Vegie pizza?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, no, no -- pizza deserves MEAT!

Calzone ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey sandwich


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, not so much.

Pastrami sandwich?


----------



## aquariumreef

Gross

Pastry dough?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yeah, if you bake it into a pastry.....

Fried Rice and hibachi shrimp??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: So YUM!
Toasted over a campfire marshmallows....


----------



## Hairazor

Yum Yum

red snapper in a light beer batter?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Creampuffs


----------



## Copchick

Yuk, weird texture.

Corn dogs?


----------



## Spooky1

yum

sardines


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Flounder and fried potatoes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

shrimp fried rice!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beer battered mushrooms


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!!

beer battered onion rings


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Chocolate ice cream with chocolate syrup? (It was my dessert before dinner!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yours is a sweet tooth. Oh, you may stray, but you'll always return to your dark master... The cocoa bean! .......

strawberry ice cram with fresh strawberries on top ?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not really yuck but I would have generously sprinkled semi sweet chocolate chips all over it. In my world gotta have chocolate!

Peanut butter and bacon? yum...but yeah I know probably horrible for you.


----------



## Copchick

YUM!!! I love this combo, I think people don't really know how good it can be. Glad there's someone else who likes it too! A restaurant we go to for breakfast has the best grilled peanut butter and bacon sandwiches. The P'butter is all melted and creamy. Yum again! Folks, you've got to try this. 

Chorizo or sweet sausage


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, I like most sausage


California rolls


----------



## Goblin

Everytime there's an earthquake. 

Yum

Beef roast


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Chocolate layer cake, with fudge brownie layers...


----------



## Spooky1

That sounds very yummy

Turkey and avocado sandwich (which I just had one for lunch )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I wish I'd had lunch with you - yum


Starbucks mocha frappe


----------



## Copchick

Oh, I'm all over that one! Yum!

Chinese dumplings


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Most certainly a yum!

Habanero pepper salsa with pineapple?


----------



## Zurgh

Plain? Yuch! On, say, some carne asada... Yum, I'd bet!



A little Sriracha on your ham & cheese sandwich?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM-MY! (don't mind if I do)

Fresh Blueberries


----------



## Hairazor

Love 'em, yum

Ham and swiss on rye?


----------



## Spooky1

yum, can I get mine toasted 

A shot of a good bourbon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck 

A shot of tequila ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: May I have a wedge of lime and salt, sir and I will say YUM!

Frito Bandito


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not being a cannibal, I say yuck



shrimp wrapped with bacon and broiled


----------



## Hairazor

Where can I sign up? Yum!

blackraspberry/lemon jam?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sour and sweet...sounds good!

A weekend camping in the pouring rain, or a weekend doing yard-work in 95+ degree weather?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck to both


cream puffs


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yum!



RoxyBlue said:


> Yuck to both
> 
> Whoops I guess that was a THIS OR THAT post!
> 
> Grilled asparagus with butter


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Yellow pear tomatoes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yum! They are about the only tomatoes we are growing right now. We have a couple of other heirloom plants, but the yellow pear are our fans!

Steamed Kale.


----------



## Evil Andrew

If that was growin in my yard, I'd hit it with Roundup. No way a soggy steamed piece of that is going in my mouth...

If we're gonna steam something, let's have Alaska King Crab Legs !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!!! (crabs are soooo good)

Oreo cookies and milk


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy oreo are my fav cookie(you been looking in my cupboards again pumpkin5 huh!!)

worcester flavoured crisps (chips)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecue corn chips


----------



## Zurgh

Yuck

Crème brûlée


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

baked potatoe with a knob of butter and grated cheese!!


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Pork salad sandwich?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YUM!!

prawn cocktail


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Fresh Bing cherries?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes, yum

Hershey's special dark chocolate?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Prefer milk chocolate 

Grilled corn on the cob ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Frosted flakes in gravy


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

salted peanuts!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chili dog?


----------



## Spooky1

yuck

Spam


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blech


fried oysters


----------



## Copchick

OMG yum!!! Anyway I can get 'em.

Fried pickles?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!!!

Birthday Cake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum - happy birthday !

With ice cream ?


----------



## Zurgh

Double yum


Deep fried cheese sticks


----------



## Spooky1

yum

fried Twinkies


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Fried carrots


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUCK! (like 'em raw)

Spicy Tuna Roll


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Fettucini alfredo


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, yum

black olives


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


chipped beef on toast


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!!!

lasagna and garlic bread


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Milkbones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dog says "yum":jol:


green turtle soup


----------



## Evil Andrew

Google said this actually contains turtle flesh - yuck ! 

Orange Creamsicle ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh the best YUM ever!!!

Crab Quiche


----------



## Spooky1

Haven't had it, but it sounds like a Yum.

Popeye's chicken


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Boston cream pie


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Bacon wrapped shrimp?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

boiled peanuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck


S'mores


----------



## Copchick

Yum! I'm also adding a Yum to Hairazor's boiled peanuts! 

Lobster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YUMMY!!!

homemade tomato soup


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Potato salad?


----------



## Rdnek86

Yum

Scrapple?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! (p.s. I am making some tomorrow to take to a July 4th cookout and my potato salad is YUM on steroids!)

Krispie Kreme doughnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

With a glass of milk ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum! I love milk

Jelly beans?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Jelly donuts ?


----------



## Spooky1

yuck, I don't like my donuts to squirt

Crab bisque


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pound cake


----------



## Copchick

I'll take a pound please.

Grilled, barbecued chicken?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

sauerkraut salad?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nein !

Wiener Schnitzel ?


----------



## Spooky1

Very yummy

smoked salmon


----------



## Rdnek86

Yum

Chow Chow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you mean the dog, not a fan


Wheat thins with fresh mozzarella


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sounds pretty good.

Braunschweiger on rye with mustard


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmm

Burgers on the grill ?


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely YUM!

Smoked pork chops?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Deviled Ham


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

grilled tomato and cheese sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg yummy!!

shortbread


----------



## Lord Homicide

YUCK

pickled OKRA!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Haven't tried it pickled, but I'm sure it's a yes...

Bucheron (moldy goat cheese) and crispy French bread


----------



## Copchick

I think the cheese fits in the "Ewww" thread. Yuck!

How about grilled bread, painted with olive oil and a light dusting of garlic salt?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pea salad?


----------



## Zurgh

Sounds yum


Octopus puffs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, smoking cephalopod molluscs is a Class C Felony.

Wouldn't you rather have some nice bacon and eggs ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Mr. Goodbar


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

watermelon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Ruffles brand chips


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck! (like the kettle cooked....)

smores over a campfire


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yum!

Cheese cake (any kind)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Sausage Pizza ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

ham salad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Meh


root beer float


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Tacos


----------



## Copchick

Yum! Had one for lunch today.

Grilled salmon?


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Baked potato


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cheese doodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Coffee cake ?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum.

Ice cream soda?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

carrot cake!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate eclair


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked potato flavored potato chips


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhm??? YUM? Never had them but they sound yum..

Grilled Asparagus


----------



## aquariumreef

Eww, almost any way other than that is good. 

How about pickled salmon?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

chicken stir-fry


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!

German Potato Salad


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Egg salad sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

I actually really like egg salad sandwiches

cornbread


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Grilled wings?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Mike's Hard Limeade


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum, especially when it's really hot out !

Add a baseball stadium hot dog ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beer nuts


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fish and chicken from Long John Silver's


----------



## Lord Homicide

yUM...

Long John Silvers deep fried bits


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Watermelon salsa?


----------



## Hairazor

I am gonna try it cause it sounds so yum

reese's pieces?


----------



## Zurgh

yum


corn beef hash


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


cinnamon crunch bagel


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not really my thing. Asiago cheese!

Chilled beet soup


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck - You're pushing your luck, little man - next !










Crab Bisque ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum! A big bowl please!

Chocolate ice cream with peanut butter swirls?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate milkshake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Mac & cheese?


----------



## Lord Homicide

obviously yum

whiskey


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg yum

carrot cake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cheese burger?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

doritos


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Olathe sweet corn on the cob, with butter !


----------



## Spooky1

and salt, yum

popcorn


----------



## Hairazor

Yum


Cole slaw


----------



## Zurgh

yum



Shark


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mako shark is very yum


peanut brittle


----------



## Lord Homicide

Awesome!

Chocolate covered donuts


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

heartburn, but YUM


blood sausage


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Graham crackers


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yum

raw cookie dough


----------



## Draik41895

Yum, by definition

Liver & onions


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Liverwürst ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Gummy worms


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck, too much sugar for me

Pâté de Foie Gras


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mercií, no.

Horse meat ( another French specialty)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect if I had some at a French restaurant, it would be a yum


rhubarb


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Grilled cheese sandwich with mustard


----------



## Zurgh

yum


Pickle loaf on rye


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck! (sorry Zurgh) 

Grilled Corn on the cob with truffle butter


----------



## Lord Homicide

With bruffle tutter? Sounds good

Price's Pimento Cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

ground cherries


----------



## Lord Homicide

yuck

movie popcorn


----------



## Copchick

Oh YUM!

Anything bacon


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

fruit salad!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Homemade jerky ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(my son used to watch the Wiggles when he was real little: )


----------



## Spooky1

I make home made jerky, Yum

baby back ribs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Rice a roni


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

banoffee pie


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Swedish meatballs


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

coconut milk


----------



## Zurgh

yum


Coconut meat...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!

Coconut shell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too crunchy


butter almond cookies with honey


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

jam doughnuts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! (translation please??...jelly doughnuts)

Crab stuffed Flounder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Total yum - wish I had some right now


snickerdoodles


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

fresh picked blackberries


----------



## PirateLady

Yum

fresh tomatoes off the vine..


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

ham salad


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chicken kiev


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Chernobyl farms self cooking chicken


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

choc chip cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pecan sandies


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

muffins


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Iced coffee?


----------



## PirateLady

Yuck

banana nut bread


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

fruit loaf


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a yuck to me


chocolate covered ants


----------



## Evil Andrew

any insects - yuck

chocolate covered raisens ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! That is "nature's candy" at it's best! 

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## Lord Homicide

awesome

chicken fried steak


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Campfire stew


----------



## Copchick

Oh, yes!

Chili? (Not vegetarian)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

pickled onions


----------



## Lord Homicide

yum

tea and crumpets


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum
sausage and onion casserole


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'll try some 

Breakfast burritos ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

mussels


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

pretzels


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM With mustard please!

Baked Spaghetti


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

pumpkin pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

With whip cream ?


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely!

Cherry on top?


----------



## graveyardmaster

gosh you guys are making me hungry grrrrrrr,yummy!

homemade cheesy pasta


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Tuna salad


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

fresh pineapple


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Rainier cherries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate milk


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

chocolate peanuts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM!!! (anything with chocolate is yum)

Kettlecorn


----------



## Copchick

Oh yeah!

Protein shakes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!!!!

potato scones


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!!! Scones are yummy!

Authentic Chimichanga


----------



## graveyardmaster

Jeeez yuc

cheese and ham toastie!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not sure what a toastie is, but I'll try one

Grapefruit ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum! Love citrus of any kind!

Grilled Salmon Steaks with dill


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yuck

HOMEMADE FISH CAKES


----------



## Copchick

Ewww, yuck.

Chocolate peanut butter pie with chocolate crust


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Sautéed mushrooms on your steak this evening ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum and yes please....fungi are fantastic....

Strawberry Margaritas


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chedder brat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck

Pop tarts


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Link sausage


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

kippers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! (and I am saying this with a slight reservation  because I had to look that one up...and it said cleaned and salted and smoked herring or salmon popular as a British breakfast food....)

Frozen Yogurt (flavor choice is yours)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yum, but not YUM!

Grilled pork loin and asparagus.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

clams


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gross

Trash (if you don't know what it is look it up)


----------



## Copchick

Oh yeah, I know what it is...Yum! (I am a chocolate freak, you know)

Quesadillas


----------



## Spooky1

Depending what's in them, Yum

Leftovers from last night.


----------



## Goblin

Weren't none

Glazed ham


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

oysters


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yummish....depends on how they are prepared....

Mile high yellow layer cake with boiled chocolate icing


----------



## graveyardmaster

YUM!!

chocolate spread (nutella)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!!! OMG I totally love that stuff....I can sit down with a jar of Nutella and a spoon and I am in heaven!!

Gummy Worms


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cracker jacks


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum 

apple crumble


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

ham and cheese omelet


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum 

blood pudding


----------



## Evil Andrew

Way Yuck 

Chicago-style deep dish pizza !


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

sticky toffee pudding


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum...toffee anything is delicious........

Liver Pudding


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK - I can see we meet to talk about pudding. Chocolate, vanilla, even banana pudding = good. Pudding made from meat or meat byproducts, to include blood, liver or internal organs = very very bad.

So, Who wants some warm apple pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream ?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Sautéed Mealworms (served at the Arizona State Fair)


----------



## Hairazor

Um, YUCK!!

Turkey with stuffing?


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

apple sauce


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried eggs


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

sugar puffs


----------



## Hairazor

OK

French toast?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

A 5 pound breakfast burrito (yes I watch Man vs. Food )


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

apple turnover


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! Apples and cinnamon are delicious!

Raw Carrots


----------



## Copchick

Not so much, I'll give 'em to my rabbit

Grilled sliced potatoes


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Grilled Zucchini


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

tuna sandwich


----------



## Zurgh

yum


Mutton sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

strawberry cheescake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Watermelon pickles?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

fish and chips


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Buffalo Chicken Dip


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Fresh salmon ?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum (wild caught please)

baby back ribs?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

salami


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Scrambled eggs


----------



## scareme

Yum

Green apples, I've got about 50 if you like them.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

big scottish breakfast (fry up)


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, not sure what it consists of

Fried potatoes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum! ok copchick scottish breakfast consists off,sausage,bacon,egg,fried tomatoes,mushrooms,blood pudding,potato scone,beans,its yummy huh!!

banana split


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Popcorn with butter !


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

salad cream


----------



## Evil Andrew

GYM gives us an introduction to the UK. : )

No idea what it is, but I'll try it

Why don't we throw some filets on the grill ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

bbq flavoured crisps


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Spooky1

yum

candied yams


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Pulled Pork Sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Cookie dough ice cream ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate angel food cake?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

cheese and onion quiche


----------



## Zurgh

yuck


Fresh Waffles


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Headless's Lamb


----------



## Copchick

Yum, I'm all over it!

pop tarts?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

filo prawns


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a winner

Pralines?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

beef curry


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck!

Marshmallow creme straight out of the jar and then a fizzy drink after....don't ask...just try it....


----------



## Spooky1

yuck, way too sweet for me

ramen noodle soup


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck...way too sweet for me....No...ha ha...Yum....Love Ramen Noodles..they are good when you are poor and good when you are not...they know no monetary boundaries....

Baked Zitti


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

hot dogs and onions on a bread roll


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cinamon rolls


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

bridie


----------



## Hairazor

I looked it up and it sounds yum

beef stew


----------



## highbury

YUM!!

foie gras


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

cornish pastie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like the equivalent of a pot pie and I don't like those, so yuck


artichoke or asparagus


----------



## graveyardmaster

both yuck

red pudding


----------



## Copchick

Yuck - not sure what that is, but sounds like blood is in it, not chocolate.

General Tso's Chicken?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Pork Schnitzel?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like a winner

Hot chocolate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, baby!


hot chocolate with marshmallows


----------



## debbie5

nomnomnom!!

fresh blueberries


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yum.

klondike bars


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Mounds


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

sweetcorn


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Babingka?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

cottage pie


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, not in my top ten.

Blueberry pie?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

maltesers


----------



## Lord Homicide

yuck, I don't eat dogs.

Orange Sherbet


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Rootbeer float?


----------



## Lord Homicide

yuck

matza ball soup


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

She Crab Soup?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM!

Rice Krispie Treats


----------



## Wethier

Yum!

Grasshopper ice cream n cherries


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Just regular grasshoppers ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Can we cover them with chocolate???? Please????

Stuffed french toast....and if you want the recipe.....just ask


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ooooooooohhh YUM !

With bacon ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM....Yes please....bacon.......YUM

With Orange/Pineapple Juice?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Mike's hard lemonade


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Blueberry Muffins


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

chilli con carne


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

chilli dog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHHhhmmm yep yum!

mince and potatoes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Better a filet mignon and a baked potato


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Banana ice cream with hot fudge topping


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yum 

Balut (duck eggs with a twist)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

chicken tikka masala


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Apple dumplings


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

rhubarb crumble


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Spider sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

jam sandwich


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhm...if it is strawberry I'll say Yum

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

BBQ Ribs


----------



## Spooky1

Yummy!

Artichokes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

carrot cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut brittle


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

freshly squeezed orange juice


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum!

Long Island Iced Tea....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## debbie5

Yuck...too boozy.

Freshly ground hamburger, with a pile of caramelized onions, spicy barbecue sauce, slice of cheese, on thick slices of grill-toasted bread all for $4.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

ok lets see if i can beat that debbie5!

sirloin steak,beer battered chips(fries),onion rings,and a nice cold bottle of budweiser beer to wash it down!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum except the beer, not a beer drinker

Soft pretzels with cinnamon and sugar


----------



## Spooky1

Yum, cinnamon makes almost everything taste good.

Miso soup


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck! (don't like-y)

Hot fudge Sundae


----------



## Hairazor

Yum yum Yum

Poached eggs?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Candy Corn


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

peanut brittle(just made it the other day "yummy" thanks pumpkin5 (i guess you can cook afterall... kidding....)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM! (my recipe is SO YUM! Glad it turned out good for you GYM)

Grilled Mahi Mahi


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Gum drops


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

baked potato,with grated cheese and knob of butter!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Oyster stew


----------



## N. Fantom

Yuck

Steamed Crabs w/old bay seasoning


----------



## Zurgh

Yum..

Chocolate covered bacon on a stick?


----------



## Spooky1

I like both separately, so I'll give a tentative yum.

lobster bisque


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum, Yum, YUM!

Spicy tuna roll


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Saucy piano roll


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Oatmeal creme pie


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cream puff?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I doubt anyone has ever had "saucy *piano roll*", Goblin)

And "yum" to the cream puff

coconut oatmeal cookies


----------



## Copchick

Haven't tried it, but I'll say yum!

Beef Jerky


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

pork pie


----------



## Copchick

Yuck (And you said yuck to beef jerky? Lol)

Fried chicken


----------



## Hairazor

Well YUM!

Cinnamon rolls


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

king prawns in batter


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

BLT


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Had one for supper, YUM

Tomato soup with grated colbyjack cheese


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

hot chocolate


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Guacamole


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum


smoked eel


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Fritos


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hot pork sandwich


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I guess like a Cuban? YUM!

Spinach, raw, steamed or otherwise


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Creamed Spinach! Yum! 


Casu Marzu cheese


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

chocolate mouse


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Orange marmalade?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

lemon curd


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum (so lemony)

Chocolate Pecan Brownie Pie (tastes like a big brownie in a pie shell and I have the recipe if you want it )


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmm 

With a nice cup of coffee ?


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck (I'm a tea drinker)

Shrimp tempura


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Peach cobbler


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

pickled peaches


----------



## Copchick

Never tried it

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

bread and butter pudding


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm guessing this is the same as bread pudding, which I consider a "yum"


toasted meal worms


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

doritos


----------



## autumnghost

Yum

chicken fried steak


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

chocolate ice-cream


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Spaghetti


----------



## katemsingleton

Yum

pumpernickel bread!


----------



## Copchick

Oh yum!

Pastrami?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

pumpkin bread


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Evil Andrew's Nevermore Pumpkin Ale ?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Squirrel pizza


----------



## graveyardmaster

never had it

chocolate milkshake


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew said:


> Yum
> 
> Evil Andrew's Nevermore Pumpkin Ale ?


Alright! You're gonna share!

Okay, chocolate milkshake = Yum!

Hot fudge sunday or banana split?


----------



## Spooky1

Both are yum!

Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Evil Andrew's Cream Ale ?


----------



## Copchick

I'm sure a Yum! 

Chocolate Chip cookies (homemade)


----------



## autumnghost

YUM YUM YUM!

Candy corn


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

mocha cappuccino


----------



## Spooky1

yuck - don't like coffee

Earl Grey tea


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Fishsticks


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

cream rice pudding


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Barbecue chicken, grilled zucchini, grilled corn on the cob (everything's going on the grill today!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmm. What time ?

Who would like some key lime pie ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Evil A! Yum!!

How about a Mojito to go with?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

strawberry trifle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds lovely


beer bread


----------



## Copchick

Mmmm, yum!

Plain ol' naked cheesecake


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum! Anything with cheese, especially dessert!

Salt on apple slices


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmm. Several salt related posts. Better just a plain apple. Keep that BP down !

How about breakfast for dinner ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Breakfast! Starts the day off right!

Twix


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum! (think it is the cookie crunch)

Vanilla Milk Shake (or you can install your fav flavor here)


----------



## Spooky1

I'd say yum to a chocolate milk shake 

crispy bacon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef and cheddar sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

cheese,bacon and tomato quiche..


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

blackraspberry/lemon jelly


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

On a biscuit ?


----------



## Hairazor

Taste treat, Yum

With a glass of ice cold milk?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum!

Fried spinach?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Uhhhh, No !

Fried Twinkies ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck

Tuna Tacos?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Flounder and fried potatoes


----------



## Copchick

Oh yum!!!

She Crab Soup


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck...

spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Bologna sandwich ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross

fish and chips


----------



## MrGrimm

Yummy!

Chocolate milk with salt


----------



## Spooky1

yuck, but I do like to eat potato chips with a chocolate milk shake

sauteed mushrooms with greenbeans


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had beans that way but I would give it a go

Roast beef sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

With potato cakes ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Corn on the cob


----------



## Copchick

Oh yum!

Brussel sprouts with bacon


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum, anything with bacon!

Pumpkin seeds


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Pumpkin pie ?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

smoked oysters


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pickled herring


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Ham and swiss sandwich


----------



## Copchick

Oh yum! Grilled please.

Pastrami sandwich


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Pickled Tongue


----------



## Copchick

Ewww, yuck! 

Taffy apples


----------



## MrGrimm

Yummy!

Sweet breads


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yuck!

Chocolate fudge brownies


----------



## MrGrimm

Double Yum, so Yum Yum!

Pork Dumplings in peanut sauce


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but it sounds Yum

Tomato and cheese sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ehhhh, doesn't grab me

How bout grilled cheese sandwich ?


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Clam Chowder


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered strawberrie


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Black eyed peas


----------



## MommaMoose

Half hearted yum

Fluff-n-nutter sammich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never heard of that, but I'll try one : )

How bout some warn corn bread ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beer battered red snapper


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds yummy

cashews


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pistachios


----------



## Copchick

Oh yes, and yum!

chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## Hairazor

Of course Yum

Extra Cheesy Lasagna


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum... almost anything with cheese is an automatic yum...

Quail eggs


----------



## Copchick

Never had 'em but I'd try 'em

Iced Coffee


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum !

Now, let's take the iced coffee and add a little Kahlua !


----------



## MommaMoose

Yummm!

Egg and Cheese Ramen


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Eggs, cheese and sausage rolled up in a tortilla ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Tuna salad sandwich


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck...I don't love tuna fish...just grilled tuna (very rare) would be lovely though

Chocolate Fudge Cupcake with Chocolate icing and chocolate shavings with a side dollop of chocolate whipped cream...


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Roast beef cheddar melt


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

cole slaw


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ho hum yum - hard to get excited about cabbage....

Right now a Phillie Cheesesteak sounds good !


----------



## Spooky1

Yum (but no onions please)

Fresh picked black berries


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes, Yum

Bacon corn dog


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hot dog


----------



## MrGrimm

Yech!

Turkey Burger!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yuck! (burgers should moo)

Grilled Salmon


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

black olives


----------



## MrGrimm

Only on a pizza... so a majority yuck for me

Meat lovers pizza


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely! Can you deliver please?

White pizza?


----------



## Spooky1

I wouldn't say yuck, so I guess yum

Kung Pow Chicken


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Egg drop soup ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

vanilla ice cream with Hershey's special dark chocolate sauce


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep, yum!

Pig foot stew?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUCK!

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chili Cheese crunchy crinkle fries (snack)


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Buffalo chicken wings?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck!

Nacho supreme deluxe everything on it platter


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love nachos and that sounds good


pickled okra


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhhmmm...well, I like pickles, and I like okra, but no go on the combo! YUCK!

Home made blueberry muffins


----------



## Copchick

Yum, my favorite kind!

Cream cheese or butter on that muffin?


----------



## MrGrimm

Butter! Cause butter is better

Sugar or brown sugar?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well since this is *Yuck or Yum*, I won't choose between them.

Yum

Cinnamon and sugar on toast ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Right! Seems I got my threads mixed up 

Yum!

P, B and J sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

OK, but not a big fan

Crab Rangoon?


----------



## Goblin

Yuckkkkkkkkkk!

Barbecued lambchops


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Grilled & pepper crusted swordfish


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Lasagna


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Stuffed sweet red peppers


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Rigatoni Quattro Formaggi ?


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what it is

Spicy chicken sandwich


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum!

Milk Duds


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How can you NOT YUM on Milk Duds?
YUM!

Freshly popped Kettle Corn

(edit:MrGrimm made me think of going to the movies...ha ha)


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's okay:jol:


grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

chocolate roll cake


----------



## Copchick

Bring it on!

Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting of course


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

lamb chops


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Glazed carrots


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Broccoli?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Corn Dodgers ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Ni idea what those are! So when in doubt, I go Yuck!

Corn Dogs?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Or as at the Iowa State Fair--bacon wrapped corn dogs


----------



## MrGrimm

Oh BIG YUM!

Bacon wrapped bacon?


----------



## Copchick

(Notice how bacon is a commonality in many of our posts?)

Yum!

Funnel cake?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered bacon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM!

Maple bacon with pecans


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Shrimp wrapped in bacon?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow, I've never had that or heard or it. What does one do with maple bacon with pecans? I mean is it a stand alone side dish? Does it go with buttermilk pancakes? Or I could see it as a dressing for pork. Anyway because I love both maple bacon and pecans I'm going to say yum.

Marinated Artichoke hearts?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Deep fried bacon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM! Back to everyone's forum favorite....BACON!!!

Grilled cheese with bacon sandwiches


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Camarones Rellenos - Shrimp stuffed with cheese, wrapped bacon and deep fried ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Bacon and eggs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Biscuits and gravy, with a side of bacon ?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeh, yum

Bacon & cheddar brats


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Eggs over easy, bacon, hash brown and wheat toast ?
( I'm gettin hungry !)


----------



## Hairazor

Perfect anytime

Muskmelon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cantalope


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

pigs in blankets..(sausage wrapped in bacon)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

sour cream raisen pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


egg foo yung


----------



## badgerbadger

yuck

scotch eggs


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Deviled eggs?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, just has some

Homemade pizza


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum ! 

Lemon meringue pie ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Lemon cookies with blackraspberry filling


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum yum !

Warm oatmeal cookies with raisens ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Goulash


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Salsbury steak


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

king prawns in batter...


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

banana bread


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Baked potato skins with fixin's of course


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Corned beef hash


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum - with an egg stirred into it 

Sardines on crackers ?


----------



## N. Fantom

EWWWWWW

Chocolate dipped cricket


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck

Candy apple


----------



## N. Fantom

Yuck

Derby pie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM! (I had to google it though...but now...YUMMY!)

Mississippi Mud Cake (I have a recipe!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

The Old Chicago Big Cookie - A huge chocolate chip cookie baked in a deep-dish pizza pan, served with Vanilla ice cream........Hot out of the oven ....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM!!! But on a side note, EvilAndrew that is just rude...now I want a cookie...a big one...and vanilla ice cream......

Hostess Ho Hos....okay, now see what Evil A has done to my mind??? They don't call him evil for nothing.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ew

Mystery Meat Stew (Greasy Sae's recipe)


----------



## Hairazor

Passing on that (I know what you are talking about)

Cinnabon


----------



## N. Fantom

Yum

Cotton candy

Edit: Just realized, this is my 1,000th post! Oh yea!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your 1000th post. 

Yuck

jelly beans


----------



## Goblin

Yum

carrots


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Chicken lasagna in a bechamel sauce


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

blood pudding


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck!

Steak and Kidney pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I have the chicken lasagna in a bechamel sauce instead?

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Pastrami Sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Lemon Bars ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Waffles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Ultimate bacon platter at Biscuitville


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"l say yum...its bacon!

lime cheesecake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Spam


----------



## Copchick

Yum! I love fried spam!

How about fried baloney sandwiches?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cracker Jack ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yummeh!

Chicken a la King


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Whipped potatoes


----------



## Spooky1

sounds yummy

a cold glass of milk


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate cupcake with chocolate frosting


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Olathe sweet corn


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crunchy Cheese doodles


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cashews ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum!

Maple syrup


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Crab cakes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sardines


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Anchovies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum....yes, yum......

Grilled bbq pork ribs


----------



## MommaMoose

Yum

Brunswick stew


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

White Castle hamburgers?


----------



## Copchick

Never had one (Yes can you believe that!) But it's a burger, so yum!

Good ol' southern sweet tea


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum!

Grape Soda


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Rum cake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Godiva chocolates


----------



## Copchick

Gotta say yuck on this one. I just don't like Godiva chocolate.

Nestle Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies


----------



## MommaMoose

Fresh and hot from the oven with a cold glass of milk? OH YEAH YUM YUM!

Caramel Apple Cheesecake


----------



## Hairazor

I have never had it but now I really want it. It sounds Yum

Mac and cheese, homemade


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum !

Who wants some toast with cinnamon and sugar on it ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chicken casserole, with sweet red peppers


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck (I just don't like peppers)

Chicken kabobs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Au Graten potatoes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

sticky toffee pudding


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum!

Fried peanut butter and banana sandwiches (Elvis style)


----------



## Hairazor

yum but so not good for you

cajun meatloaf


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

banana fritter


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll pass



wild blueberry muffins fresh from the oven


----------



## Spooky1

They were yummy, and maybe I'll have another

Roast turkey sandwich with avocado.


----------



## Goblin

Yum....but without the avocado

Chicken parmagean


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yuck I don't like tomatoes on my chicken!

Fetticini Alfredo


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck, heart attack plate!


Garlic bread, toasted with cheese


----------



## Copchick

And this isn't a heart attack on a plate? But YUM!

Gyro


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

coney dog


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck!

Fried spinach


----------



## Spooky1

yuck

mushroom pizza


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Fried Squid


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

prawns in batter


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck!

Chicken McNuggets


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

onion rings


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Blueberry pie


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Whoopie Pie


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck

Creme Brule


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Tater tots


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my gosh YUM

Baked Alaska


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never had it but I suspect it would be a yum unless you tried to eat it while it was still on fire


bok choy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yum, or should I go Godzilla movie with R-ummmm! I rove bok choy! (res I roo!)

Vidalia onions


----------



## Spooky1

yuck (not an onion fan)

a gyro


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

hush puppies


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


biscotti


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

strawberry milkshake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Oyster stew


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

carrot and coriander soup


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Tomato soup


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

chicken soup


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

tacos


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


Cheerios


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Moon Pie


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Baked beans


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Gingerbread


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

kettle chips


----------



## Copchick

Mmmm, yum!

Artichokes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Schnitzel Wiener Art mit pommes ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French fried snail


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am just sure it is delicious...but..uhmmmm...Yuck!

Toffee bar ice cream


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Creme brûlée ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Baked apple with cinnamon and sugar


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Chocolate covered pretzels


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered meatballs


----------



## Hairazor

As much as I love chocolate I think probably Yuck

Egg rolls


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Yogurt pretzels ?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, yum

Fried chicken


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Chicken soup


----------



## MommaMoose

Yum

chocolate covered bacon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered liver


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

poached eggs on toast


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Bacon... but smothered in chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

It might be yum - have to try it sometime


French toast with butter, fresh strawberries, and whipped cream, accompanied by a freshly brewed cup of Gevalia Chocolate Raspberry flavored coffee


----------



## MrGrimm

uh... Ok, sure I'll say yum to that... But you know, only _just_ 

White Chocolate


----------



## Copchick

Hmm...not so much, so yuck!

Iced coffee mocha coffee?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Coffee and Kahlua on ice ?


----------



## Spooky1

Yuck (I don't do coffee)

smoked salmon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cheddar fries


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

chocolate krispies treats


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Grilled asparagus


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Very YUM!

Grilled Salmon steaks


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Peanut butter pie


----------



## Copchick

Oh my god, yes! I mean yum!

Champagne


----------



## Evil Andrew

She kept Moët & Chandon in a pretty cabinet - yum!

With strawberries ?


----------



## Hairazor

Of course Yum

Krispy Kreme


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled cheese and ham sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

sausage,bacon,egg...


----------



## Hairazor

Lead me to it, Yum

Denver omelet


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

How bout a Denver Sandwich ?

A Denver sandwich, also known as a Western sandwich, consists of a Denver omelette (consisting of at least ham, onion, green pepper, and scrambled eggs), sandwiched between two pieces of bread. The bread is commonly toasted, and the sandwich may or may not contain lettuce or other ingredients, depending on individual taste.


----------



## Hairazor

But of course, Yum

Hash browns with onion, sweet red pepper, and cheese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh yum !

With some corn bread ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, yum

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pineapple upside down crab


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

lime cheesecake!


----------



## Copchick

Yuck. Only lime in my margaritas please!

Greek Yogurt?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

cream rice pudding!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love rice pudding


chocolate covered ants


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

strawberry milkshake


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum!

Grilled chicken....(ha ha)


----------



## graveyardmaster

your full of surprises p5...grilled chicken...yummy!...lol!

bubble and squeak!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Homemade beef stew


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum!

Lets have some of my mom's Key Lime pie. She lives in FL and uses actual Key Limes - from the Keys - mmmmmmmm !


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Lemon chiffon pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bacon surprise


----------



## Copchick

Yum!! Silly Goblin, you can surprise me with bacon anytime!

Pumpkin Muffins (Sam's club has them in, FYI)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Spooky1

Yum!

Green Tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like it, but it is an acquired taste, so modified yum


dog biscuits


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

chocolate eclairs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, yum, yum

BLT


----------



## Copchick

Hey ANYTHING with bacon is a yum in my book!

Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum, but not as big a YUM! as my Nevermore Pumpkin Ale : )

Who would like some raspberry danish before turning in tonight ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds yum

Ice cold glass of milk?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Rasinettes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

toffee popcorn


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Caramel apple flavored candy corn


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but it sounds Yum

Bacon and egg lasagna


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Corn fritters ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

pancakes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

strawberry jam on toast


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


sardines on crackers


----------



## Copchick

My cats say yum, I say Yuck!

Wings with jerk seasoning


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

One of my favorites when I was little -
ground beef on top of buttered mashed potatoes !


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Orange juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

bbq flavoured pringles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a fan of BBQ flavoring on chips, so kind of yuckish



Philly cheese steak sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

lemon cookies with blackraspberry filling


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

kit-kat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum


Snickerdoodles


----------



## graveyardmaster

whats snickerdoodles...lol!

gingerbread


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Pumpkin spice latte?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Cheese popcorn


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

cream soda fizzy drink


----------



## Copchick

Hmm, not so much so yuck!

Caramel apple shake?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

hot chocolate


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Put a marshmallow in that


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Put some Baileys in that.....


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Reuben sandwich


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Lamb chops?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum - kill it and cook it : )










Right now, I'd like some toast with cinnamon and sugar .... Want some too ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Roast buzzard


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

grilled bacon


----------



## Copchick

Oh that's a given - Yum!

Creamy Pumpkin Bisque?


----------



## graveyardmaster

never had it!

cheese and ham toastie


----------



## Hairazor

You bet, Yum

Root Beer Float


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

sausage and onion pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'll try it 

Fresh spinach salad with ginger dressing ?


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but I like spinach and ginger so I would try it

Pumpkin roll


----------



## graveyardmaster

never had it!

pork chops


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Oyster stew


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Gin Rickey


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum!

tea cakes


----------



## MrGrimm

yuck

Four cheese macaroni casserole


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

pot noodle


----------



## Copchick

Not sure what that is, but I'd try it.

Chocolate birthday cake with chocolate fudge icing and yellow and orange roses? (Everything I like but should've had bacon on it! Lol!)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, I hope you had that today!!

Black eyed peas


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered snails


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

chocolate fingers


----------



## Copchick

Anytime I can put my fingers in chocolate, yum!

Blueberry crepes?


----------



## SterchCinemas

yum!

jumbo shrimp?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum !

Scallops ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beer battered Red Snapper


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum yum !

We will need some crab legs .....


----------



## highbury

Slathered in butter. YUM!

Pierogies


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pot Roast


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Banana Split


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


fresh mozzarella cheese and smoked salmon on a Wheat Thin cracker


----------



## Spooky1

Yum (I think we're out of salmon at home though )

Chicken kabobs


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Buffalo Chicken Pizza?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'll try it

Lobster Pizza ?


----------



## Hairazor

I'd give it a go

Tootsie roll cocktail


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Sausage, egg, and cheese biscuit


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cobb salad


----------



## MommaMoose

Eh, its ok

Pumpkin Pie Shooters


----------



## Copchick

Are you makin' them? Line 'em up, I'll try 'em! 

Grilled catfish? (Or over a camp fire)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, I love most any fish

Oreo cookie blizzard


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Oreos and a glass of milk ?


----------



## Hairazor

That's the best way to eat oreos, yum

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Copchick

OMG Yum!!!

Lemon butter shrimp over pasta?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Pork chops


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Shrimp Gumbo?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

hotdogs and onions


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Hot dogs and Beer ?










(a much better pairing : )


----------



## Copchick

Sounds good to me, yum!

Homemade chili?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Craving some biscuits with butter and honey .....


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

speaking of biscuits, how bout a nice plate of biscuits and gravy


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Clams


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

gammon steaks


----------



## Copchick

Had to look that one up. Yum! It's all about the pig!

Pumpkin pie with loads of whipped cream?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

frogs legs


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Crab legs?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pigs in a blanket


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

2 eggs over easy, bacon, hash browns and wheat toast ?


----------



## Hairazor

Perfect, Yum

Cornish hen stuffed with sauerkraut/sour cream


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Chocolate covered doughnut


----------



## Copchick

Come on, cops and donuts? Of course, yum!

Popcorn popped in jalapeno oil?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've not had it, but I'm guessing it would be spicy and tasty


fig newtons


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum!!
Watermelon.......ice cold...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Watermelon soaked in vodka ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Vodka soaked in vodka


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM! My Favorite!!!!

Uhm....Chocolate Pudding


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

vodka and red bull!


----------



## Evil Andrew

(Heh heh heh, there's hope for you yet : )

Yum

Kamikaze - vodka and lime ?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Pork Chop Sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

dry roasted peanuts


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Red pistachios


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Stuffed grape leaves


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Never tried them....stuffed with what???? I will say Yum because it is Hairazor and she wouldn't steer me wrong....

White Chocolate Cheesecake with a sugar cookie crust....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Much as I like cheesecake, I call this "yuck" because it would be way too sweet for my tastes


Jello pudding


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

blood pudding


----------



## Copchick

(Scrinches face) YUCK! I know what it is, but is just sounds like a clot.

Pierogies?


----------



## graveyardmaster

had to look that up....sounds yummy!

meatballs


----------



## RoxyBlue

If they're the ones Spooky1 makes from scratch, very yum


chocolate milkshake with whipped cream and a cherry on top


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Palisade, CO peaches made into Peach Coobler !


----------



## Copchick

Serve it on up Evil A!

Potato Pancakes


----------



## MrGrimm

Sounds yummy, never tried em...

Blueberry breakfast sausages


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems like an odd combination, but it might work as a yum


octopus soup (I've actually had that, too)


----------



## Hairazor

Makes me squeamish to think of so maybe Yuck

Stuffed baked potato with bacon, cheese, onion and sweet red pepper


----------



## MrGrimm

ooooh mama! Gimme one of those!

Pig bacon or turkey bacon?


----------



## Copchick

It's all about the pig my friend. Yum on that! Yuck on turkey bacon

Tofu?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

carrot soup


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

Clam chowder ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Petit fours?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beef stew


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pork roast


----------



## Copchick

Yum! Deb's dog agrees!

Blue cheese?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

meatball sub


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum! Maybe today's lunch!

Coconut puffs


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

sliced apple


----------



## MrGrimm

Simple & yummy

Pear crumble


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

apple crumble and custard


----------



## RoxyBlue

blech (equivalent to "yuck")


fried cheese sticks


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

beef curry


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

S'mores martini?


----------



## Hairazor

I would give it a taste

Chocolate waffle brownies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Waffles with maple syrup ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

With a side of sausage patties


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Roast beef and cheese sub


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

sausage and bacon sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Of course, Yum

Cheetos?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

prawn cocktail flavoured chips


----------



## Hairazor

Is there such a thing? I think maybe yum

Rib eye steak


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Baked potato with that ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum!
Caesar salad alongside?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate mousse for dessert


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Chili on top of mashed potatoes?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Watermelon


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

pineapple


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Reuben sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

chicken korma


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

Scorpion on a stick


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peacock Pie


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

pumpkin pie


----------



## Copchick

With whipped cream? Yum!

Gyro?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Souvlaki ?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm adventurous, I'll try it

Banana bread with cherries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cornbread


----------



## sparky

Yum

Peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yummmeah!

Tuna tacos


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

toffee popcorn


----------



## MommaMoose

Yum

chocolate covered banana pops


----------



## debbie5

YUMMMMM!

pistachios


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


wasabi peas


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

White chocolate


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Raisinettes ?


----------



## Hairazor

Just finished a handful, Yum

Yellow pear tomatoes?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered french fries


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

sweet and sour chicken


----------



## MrGrimm

YUM!

Turkey Burgers


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Homemade chicken pot pie


----------



## MrGrimm

If you made it? Hmmm... YUM!

Homemade Apple Crisp


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

homemade tomato soup


----------



## Copchick

If it's mom's, yum!

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pepper steak


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked weasel


----------



## MrGrimm

So AWESOME.... to say no to. Yuck

Vegetarian chilli


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds good to me, Yum

Lemon mousse


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

carrot cake


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Mashed turnip and carrots


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

carrot and coriander soup


----------



## Copchick

:googly: Yuk!

KFC?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pound cake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum! 

Greek yogurt ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate angel food cake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

White angel food cake with strawberries an whipped cream ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Potato Salad


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Cucumber sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

ham and tomato sandwich


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Dill Pickles


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

jam doughnuts


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes yum!

Sourdough bread


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

roast chicken


----------



## MrGrimm

Yummy

Sugar pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Had to google this one - I thought it was something you called your girlfriend ....

Sugar pie is a typical dessert of the western European countries of France and Belgium, the Canadian province of Quebec, and Midwestern United States states such as Indiana, where it is known as sugar cream pie (other names are Hoosier sugar cream pie, Indiana cream pie, Indiana farm pie, and finger pie).[1][2]

So , yum - I'll have some

White cheddar popcorn ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes!

That pink circus popcorn stuff


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I have no idea what pink circus popcorn stuff is...but with MrGrimm...I am going to go with YUM!!!

Hot Spinich Dip and Pita chips


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

toffee apple


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pickled herring


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

burger on a roll


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Powdered sugar donuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a fan


pierogis


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hot apple cider?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

treacle toffee


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Hamburger in Tomato Sauce


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

bangers and mash


----------



## Evil Andrew

Had to google - OK - I'll try some

With an Oatmeal Stout ?


----------



## Copchick

It only sounds appealing if you're making it Evil A, so yum!

Grilled Delmonico steak with blue cheese on top?


----------



## Hairazor

That sounds Yum

Those orangy squishy circus peanuts candies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heh heh, haven't had those for 40 years or more - yum !

How about dry roasted peanuts ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

how about a BEER to wash it down EA!


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Mallo Cups


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

chocolate cheesecake


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, baby!


petit fours


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Stroganoff?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

lasagna


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Fudgey brownies?


----------



## Hairazor

Bring em, Yum

Onion rings


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!..yummy!

t-bone steak


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Prime rib


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

shrimp fried rice


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Cotton candy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

spagetti bolognese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Time for a toasted bagel with cream cream cheese ?


----------



## Hairazor

Why not? Yum

Raspberry lemonade?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

maltesers


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Moth Balls


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

burger with onions on it


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sauted mushrooms with a hint of garlic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Total yum


Necco wafers


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

thai food


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum!

Puffer Fish Sushi


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Reese peanut butter cups?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, yum

Peanut butter pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chicken tenders


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

chinese food


----------



## Irish Witch

Yuck

pasta dish


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Rice-A-Roni


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Hamburger Helper


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey and gravy


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

blood pudding


----------



## badgerbadger

YUCK

Blancmange


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but I would give it a shot

Pralines


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Apple chicken sausages


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'll try some !

Cashews ?


----------



## Hairazor

Love em, Yum

Boiled peanuts


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Beef and cheddar sandwich


----------



## Irish Witch

Yuck (dont eat beef)

Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Beef stew


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

ham and pineapple pizza


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Crab cakes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

bacon sandwich


----------



## Irish Witch

yummy

bacon,cabbage and potatoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

I give it a cautious "yum" based on the ingredients


corn dogs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Potato salad


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bacon


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

poached eggs on toast


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

eclair


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Honey buns


----------



## debbie5

yuck!

Stewart's orange cream soda


----------



## badgerbadger

Yum

Seaweed Salad


----------



## debbie5

Ive never had it, but I want to try it...I'm learning all about Japanese cooking & bentos this year. I like nori, so I'm guessing it will be a YUM.

water


----------



## scareme

Yum! Yum! Yum!

Milk


----------



## Hairazor

Love it, Yum

pulled pork sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

pickled watermelon rind


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Fish fillets


----------



## Irish Witch

yum

Subway?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yuck.

Chicken Fried Rice with egg, spicey hot!


----------



## MommaMoose

yuck

Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crow pie


----------



## Hairazor

Very possibly Yuck!

Taco chips with salsa dip?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecue Potato Chips


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

cheeseburger


----------



## Irish Witch

yum

apple pie


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!...yes please!

sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Jello shots


----------



## Irish Witch

yummy

jagermeister


----------



## graveyardmaster

jeeez whats jagermeister!......HHhhmmm i"l say yummy....it better be good irish witch....lol!!

toffee popcorn


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Pez ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

caramel apple


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, but I'll take a candy apple please.

Chocolate covered cashews?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cashews Yum

Pre-dinner cocktails ?


----------



## Hairazor

Usually not but not yuck

Corn casserole


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Double dip ice cream cone


----------



## Irish Witch

Yum

tomato soup


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

On a cool Autumn evening... Yum

Sushi


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM!!! (every day is A-Okay with me)
Tater Tots


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

String cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum, mostly

white cheddar popcorn


----------



## Irish Witch

Yummy

baked potatoes


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

chicken and carrots!......


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cheese cake ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Potatos au gratin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Fried chicken feet ?


----------



## Hairazor

Uhhhh, yuck?

Cashew chicken


----------



## Evil Andrew

(disgusting aren't they ?)

Cashew Chicken Yum

With fried rice and egg drop soup ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, yum

Bacon wrapped cocktail wieners sprinkled with brown sugar and baked


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Powdered doughnuts


----------



## Irish Witch

yuck

seafood platter


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

sour cream raisin pie


----------



## ATLfun

Saltines crumbled in a Wendy's Frosty

( I did it as a gag to gross out my parents when I was a kid, and I liked it :devil: )


Yum


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I will say Yum, with some misgivings...but salty and sweet is so good together...so.....

Hot Fudge....with a spoon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum only if it comes with ice cream as well.


the original Chex party mix


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

With a frosty pint of red ale ?


----------



## debbie5

YUCK! Beer is so gross.

Candy canes, sucked til they form a sharp point.


----------



## Irish Witch

Yum

cosmopolitan cocktails


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink

Hamburger and fries


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't eat:googly:


eggs benedict


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

fried egg and colbyjack cheese sandwich


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum!
Crab quiche


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

You KNOW that's a yum!

Calimari


----------



## Copchick

Yuk!

Fried baloney sandwich?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> YUCK! Beer is so gross.
> 
> (Gaaahhhhh !!! Heresy !!! Blasphemy !!!)


Yum

Philly Cheesesteak ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Large marshmallows hand dipped in raspberry chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Birthday cake


----------



## Hairazor

Bring it! Yum!

Egg salad sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprisingly, that's a yum

deviled eggs


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, gracias

How bout one of those picked eggs in the big jar at the truck stop ? (I've never actually seen anyone buy or eat one )


----------



## Hairazor

I've never eaten one but I saw one thrown at a wall one time and it kind of exploded all over! So maybe yuck!

Candy corn?


----------



## Copchick

Not my favorite, so yuck.

Pumpkin donuts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh yum !

With coffee ?


----------



## Goblin

Coffee gives me heartburn.

Hot fudge cake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fried chicken


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum - extra crispy !

With mashed potatoes and gravy ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Side of Hushpuppies?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecue beef hot pockets


----------



## Hairazor

Never had one but probably Yum

Corn on the cob flavored popcorn


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sounds Yum !

Mini pretzels dipped in orange yogurt and chocolate ? Just had some - they're great !


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds Yum

Spinach souffle?


----------



## debbie5

Blech. Spinach tastes like dust....I will only eat it in soup, where its flavor is hidden.


Bourbon>?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

On the rocks please. Or straight up ... or from the bottle ... whatever.

Moose tracks ice cream


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Fried bologna


----------



## Hairazor

My dad used to ake that, yum

Fresh strawberries with cream?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very yum


deep dish pan pizza with your favorite toppings


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Time for some blueberry pie, a la mode, of course ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

apple crumble


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beer brat with saurkraut?


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Alligator?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Takes like chicken, but greasier

Kind of like

Frog Legs ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Pickled pigs feet?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't even stand the smell of them, yuck

Raw oysters on ice?


----------



## debbie5

Never tried it, never will. Bottom feeders...yuck!

canned peas?


----------



## Irish Witch

yuck

chocolate muffin?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Gopher stew


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

black pudding


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross


rice pudding with cinnamon and whipped cream


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds Yum

Carrot salad?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, not a rabbit.....

Deep dish pizza !


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chow mein


----------



## Irish Witch

yum

latte


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

hot chocolate


----------



## Irish Witch

yummy with marshmallows

Candy apple


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

bacon sandwich


----------



## Irish Witch

yum

pumpkin pie


----------



## graveyardmaster

YUMMY!

doritos


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Carrots


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

chicken drumsticks


----------



## Irish Witch

yum

Roast Chicken


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

roast beef


----------



## Irish Witch

Yuck

salmon and mashes potatoes


----------



## graveyardmaster

YUMMY

stew and tatties and carrots


----------



## RoxyBlue

A yum if I can pick out the carrots


Baileys Irish Cream on the rocks with a dash of nutmeg


----------



## Irish Witch

never had it with nutmeg sounds YUMMY

starbucks gingerbread coffee


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

roasted pumpkin seeds


----------



## Irish Witch

never had them

toasted cheese sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

milky coffee


----------



## Irish Witch

Yummy

pudding sandwich


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHhhhhmmm depends..black pudding..yummy!

maltesers


----------



## Irish Witch

yummy

cheese and onion crisps with grated cheese sandwich


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Lays potato chips? Can you eat just one?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum! And no!

Honey barbecue chips?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Honey barbecued weasel


----------



## Irish Witch

yuck

worm stew


----------



## graveyardmaster

jeeeez feel sick.....yuck!

poached eggs on toast


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

snickers bar


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Snapple ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bat wing stew


----------



## Hairazor

I'm thinking big Yuck!

Twigs cheese snack crackers


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered Ritz crackers


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Real chocolate pudding?


----------



## Hairazor

The best Yum

Marshmallows toasted over a fire


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

With Hershey bars and graham crackers ?


----------



## Hairazor

Heck yes, Yum!

Cornbread stuffing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh yum !

Regular cornbread too !


----------



## Hairazor

Of course Yum!

Homemade cranberry sauce?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Next some mashed potatoes with gravy ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Turkey for the cornbread stuffing?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Irish Witch

Never had it

Apple crumble


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Peach slices warmed up with brown sugar and butter glaze


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Raw potatoes in gravy


----------



## Irish Witch

Yuck

Baked potatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

French fries


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yummish


fried crawfish


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cornish Hen stuffed with a sauerkraut/sour cream filling?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You had me until you got to the sauerkraut - yuck



poached eggs on toast


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Clam chowder


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crunchy clam shells in gravy


----------



## Hairazor

Only you Goblin, only you! Yuck!

Meatball sub?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum!


twice baked potato with cheddar cheese, sour cream, and butter


----------



## Irish Witch

sounds yummy

cheesy popcorn


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chili dog


----------



## Goblin

Yum

A banana split smothered in onions


----------



## Hairazor

Upon much consideration, Yuck!

Cheeseburger


----------



## Copchick

In paradise? Yum!

Chocolate covered bacon (I just tried it yesterday)


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Chicken fried pig's knuckles


----------



## Hairazor

Um Yuck

Clam chowder


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Snails in chocolate sauce


----------



## MommaMoose

YUCK!!!!

Deep Fried Oreos


----------



## Goblin

Never have it

Deep fried whale blubber


----------



## Irish Witch

YUCK

snail and worm pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear it's a delicacy - NOT!:googly:

pulled pork barbeque sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hush puppies


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


baked Alaska


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked Wisconsin


----------



## Hairazor

Ha! Yuck! unless this is something I have never heard of!

How about Baked Apples?


----------



## RoxyBlue

With brown sugar, butter, and cinnamon, a yum


Oreo cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Rum fruitcake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Mogen David Concord poured over finely crushed ice


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Don't really drink much, so I gonna have to go with:
Yuck (but Ive never tried it)

salmon patties


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not 100% yum, but close


cotton candy


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my yes, Yum

Deep fried breaded mushrooms


----------



## Irish Witch

Yuck

Orange chocolate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have some, please


Hostess Twinkies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum ! Better get'm quick - Hostess is in bankruptcy, brilliant employees are on strike, and CEO has threatened to liquidate the company. 

Little Debbie's ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Tuna melt?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French Dip sub from Arbys


----------



## Irish Witch

Never had one

Vegetable bake


----------



## Hairazor

I'll try it

Popsicles


----------



## Copchick

Oh yes, banana or pineapple please!

Spiral ham?


----------



## Hairazor

You bet, Yum

Cranberry salad


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Watergate Salad ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

S'mores


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Dry martini, shaken, not stirred ?


----------



## Hairazor

Gin makes me sick so Yuck

Waffles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum if served with strawberries and whipped cream


pecan pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

BLT


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum after removing the tomato


fish and chips


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Who wants pizza ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does it have mushrooms and black olives?


pinot grigio


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Pinot Noir ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also yum


peanut butter and potato chip sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Dried pineapple dipped in powdered sugar ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds totally Yum, will need to try

Stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Ribeye steak


----------



## Copchick

An absoute YUM!

Green bean casserole?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean that classic one made with cream of mushroom soup and crunchy things on top? YUM!


sweet potato pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

French toast ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate eclair


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Banana split


----------



## Copchick

Yuck. Don't like fruit in my ice cream.

Pistachio nuts?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey sandwich


----------



## Copchick

Yum! That'll be my breakfast in the morning when I go black friday shopping.

Liver and onions?


----------



## Hairazor

Only if they have a good gravy

A nice Blackberry Merlot


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

French bread ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


French green beans


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yum

Little yellow pear tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate milk shake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Black olives?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Hasenpfeffer ?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Chicken McNuggets


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Buffalo Burgers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

With Swiss and mushrooms ?


----------



## Hairazor

I have never had a buffalo burger but I'm sure with Swiss and mushrooms it would be doable

Ice cold coke poured over finely crushed ice


----------



## Copchick

Yum! (But let's make it diet Coke, with a splash of Captain)

Pumpkin Cheesecake?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Malted milk


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Popcorn with a sauce made with melted butter and brown sugar


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh so yum !

Fried rice ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Crab Rangoon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow ! Yum !

Crab cheeses won tons ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds like Chinese tonight Yum!

Egg rolls?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have some, please



roast pork


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Corndog


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Chilli cheese dog ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Heath candy bar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very yum


Ben & Jerry's ice cream


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Meatball sandwich?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum!


cold fried chicken


----------



## Copchick

Better at room temp, but I'd eat it. Yum!

Chicken Fried Steak?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I'll go with yum.

Dim sum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Egg drop soup ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate covered cherries with the liquid center?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Chocolate anything, YUM!

Cherries jubilee


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecue Potato Chips


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Breakfast pizza


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck:jol:


broiled crab stuffed halibut


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Barbecue pork ribs?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

BBQ Doritos ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

100% Orange Juice


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Homemade peanut butter balls


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmmm, I'll try 'em ..

cheese log ?


----------



## Copchick

Pretty much anything made with cheese is a yum

Oysters (any style)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Shrimp scampi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum



pickled beets


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Maple syrup


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cheese biscuits


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Corn biscuits


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't had them but I would try one

lemon sandwich cookies with black raspberry filling


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Deer jerky?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Possum Pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - I never eat marsupials

Glazed donuts ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Lays potato chips?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Ruffles ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're okay


chocolate truffles


----------



## Hairazor

Pretty much anything chocolate is a yum

Root beer float?


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Homemade vegetable soup?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chicken pot pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm shocked that anyone would "yuck" a root beer float!)

Chicken pot pie, on the other hand, is definitely a YUCK in my book



vegetable tempura


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

With some shrimp thrown in ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pork loin


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Blueberry muffin


----------



## RoxyBlue

very yum


White Castle hamburger


----------



## Copchick

Yum, of course

Jerk Chicken?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Homemade Xmas cookies ?


----------



## Hairazor

Heck yes Yum!

BBQ Pringles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Clam chowder


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

brandied peaches


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Boozy Cocanuts


----------



## Hairazor

Is there such a thing?

Sloppy joe?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Greek yogurt


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cranberry salad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had it, but I do like cranberry, so I'll give it a cautious "yum"


iced sugar cookies with sprinkles


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Macadamia / white chocolate chip cookies ?


----------



## Copchick

OMG, yum!

Lemon bars?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Grasshopper pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A yum without the grasshoppers (or creme de menthe)

nachos with cheese, refried beans, guacamole, sour cream, and jalapenos


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Camarones Rellenos ? (Mex shrimp wrapped in cheese and bacon, then deep dried )


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but it sounds Yum

Cornbread stuffing?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate Eggnog Pie


----------



## Hairazor

That sounds total Yum, do you have a recipe?

Green bean casserole


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well, OK. But wouldn't you rather have 

Pumpkin Pie ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck

But I do like Pumpkin roll cake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum, but pumpkin pie is yummier



eggs Benedict


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Polecat pie


----------



## Hairazor

Never before Midnight

Bibingka


----------



## Copchick

Had to look that one up, looks yum! I'd try it.

Roast beast (whooville style)


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yummy! haven't had Roast Beast in years!

Chocolate covered clams


----------



## Hairazor

I love chocolate but think I am Yucking on this one!

Hot chocolate with a dash of cinnamon and some mini marshmallows


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum yum yum yum yum!


beef jerky


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pork rinds chips


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Oatmeal raisin cookies , fresh out of the oven ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum
Baked raccoon fresh from the oven?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there any other way?

Soft pretzels with cinnamon


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


raw oysters


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Raw carrots


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Breakfast pizza


----------



## Copchick

Not sure what that consists of, but I'll take pizza for breakfast!

Ginderbread Milkshake (from Red Robin)?


----------



## Hairazor

I have never had that but all of a sudden I want one!!

Hashbrown casserole


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds good to me


artichoke hearts


----------



## Goblin

Yuck
Chocolate covered cheeto's


----------



## Hairazor

I would give it a cautious try

Gingerbread cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cream cheese cookies ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Three decker saurkraut and toodstool sandwich with arsenic sauce?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Potato pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hohum yum

Breakfast sounds good - chicken fried steak and eggs ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fresh squeezed orange juice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a yum, expecially if you add champagne


eggnog


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

candy cane


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Truffles?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Ruffles ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Stroganoff


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried catapillars in gravy


----------



## Evil Andrew

None for me, thanks

The Big Cookie (a pound of chocolate chip cookie dough baked in a deep dish pizza pan, served with vanilla ice cream)


----------



## Copchick

Ah, yum of course! I gained 5 pounds just looking at it.

Ceasar salad?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Peanut butter chocolate chip cookies


----------



## paulcav151

Yum.

Italian sausage with peppers and onions


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hot wings?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chop Suey Dixie Style


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Oreo Truffles?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds Yum

Chocolate cherry tomatoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

If tomatoes tasted like chocolate, I'd definitely eat more of them


pigs in a blanket


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy..my fav at christmas...

brussel sprouts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

yum...with bacon

deviled eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

totally yum


Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never had it, so let's try some yum

Yorkshire Terrier ?


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I would certainly hug it, so Yum

Margarita


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink. Diabetic

Eggnog?


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Soft boiled eggs and toast?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

French toast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big yum


salami on rye


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

French Dip Sandwich ?


----------



## Hairazor

YUM!

Smoked Oysters


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Limoncello?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Deep dish Chicago style pizza !


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Ribeye?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate-covered fruitcake


----------



## the bloody chef

YUCK!!!

Salsa on ice cream? :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

What kind of chef are you? This must be where the bloody comes in, heehee! Yuck

Banana Bread


----------



## Copchick

Eww, yuck.

Blue cheese?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

On a buffalo burger with bacon ?


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had a buffalo burger but I am game, and blue cheese and bacon would be great toppers

Champagne?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum, especially when mixed with orange juice


falafel


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Kebabs ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Strawberry pie?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

lime cheesecake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Chic-Fil-A ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Water chestnuts wrapped in bacon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Bacon, wrapped in bacon ?


----------



## Copchick

I don't think it could get any better than that! Yum!

Candied ginger?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate, chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tunnel of fudge cake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pot stickers


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're pretty yum


pot holders


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, too dry.

Plain 'ol New York style cheesecake? Naked, nothing on it.


----------



## the bloody chef

YUM! Especially when naked! :winketon:

Bread pudding w/ bourbon hard sauce???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not sure about the bourbon sauce, but bread pudding is a yum

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

NY strip with sautéed mushrooms ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Breaded fried mushroom ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate angel food cake


----------



## the bloody chef

Yuck! 

Hazelnut coffee? :undecidekin:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cappuccino ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum


Wild Turkey Rare Breed


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Homemade Mrs. Fields cookies?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Peanut butter, chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Breakfast for dinner ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Carrot cake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Corn Dog on a stick ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bleh


Cornish game hens with cornbread stuffing


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

BBQ ribs with homemade BBQ sauce


----------



## the bloody chef

YumYumYumYumYumYum!!!!!!!

:devil:Devilled eggs?:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Donuts


----------



## Copchick

Yum! But in my profession, I call them "power rings". Lol!

Grilled asparagus?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Raw asparagus (or as we call them, spare guts) and a vegie dip


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

In Germany, the have white asparagus, called spargel. It is sweet, not bitter like ours. Served with a cheese sauce. Try some ?


----------



## Hairazor

Love to

Brats cooked in beer?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is that bratwurst or obnoxious kids??? Oh, well! Either one is yummy! 

Fresh caught smallmouth bass??


----------



## Copchick

Serve it up! Yum!

Venison?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Veal Parmesan ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Garlic bread sticks?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hot dogs and McDonald's Fries


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum but only kosher dogs (it's not _what's_ in 'em, but _who !!!_) 


baba ganoush?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never had it, but based on the ingredients, I'll venture a "yum"


rice pudding, no raisins, with a dusting of cinnamon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum! But I am going to throw in some raisins. (come on, it's nature's candy)

Homemade Vegetable Beef Soup (tomato based) with a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

scallops


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum yum


pickled pigs feet


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Pierogi? (A Pittsburgh favorite)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Coney dog


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

A brace of Coneys ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, maybe

Double fudge brownie


----------



## the bloody chef

YUMMERS!!!!!! 

Chocolate dipped pretzels?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Meatball sub


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Yum
> 
> Meatball sub


:jol:Not my first love, but not horrid either....

Chocolate fudge brownie with salted caramel sauce


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Garret "Chicago Mix" popcorn. Cheese and caramel popcorn together !

http://www.garrettpopcorn.com/flavors/


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but I like all the main ingredients so I would try it

Meatloaf


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum - especially my mom's - so good !

Twice-baked potato ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Egg drop soup?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Continuing on that theme, cashew shrimp with fried rice ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Crab rangoon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I want dinner


lobster bisque


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Lobster Rolls ?


----------



## Zurgh

Sounds yummy...


Chocolate milk?


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Bacon burger with grilled onions?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Goulash


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Gummy Bears ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pralines


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum (if I'm in the mood!)

Smoked Salmon :smoking:


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Smoked oysters


----------



## Goblin

Yum

potato sticks


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

string cheese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Greek yogurt ?


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, I like the regular stuff.

Haluski?


----------



## Hairazor

I like cabbage stroganoff so I'd give it a try

Chocolate covered cherries wirh the liquid center


----------



## the bloody chef

YUM! especially if injected with rum!

tapioca puddin'?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, especially if chocolate

Prime Rib


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's okay


chocolate chip oatmeal cookies


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chili mac


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Peanut butter milkshake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK

Coffee with Baileys ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck on the coffee but Bailey's might redeem it

Tootsie roll


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Steak and cheese sub


----------



## the bloody chef

YUMMMMMMM!!!! 

Bacon, ham and cheese beakfast tacoes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


carrot cake made from scratch with cream cheese icing


----------



## Copchick

Yum! What time should I come over?

Nachos, with the works?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Banana cream pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum yum !!

Coconut Cream Pie ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beer battered mushrooms


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Beer battered fish & chips ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cheese curds


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Veal Parmagon


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

How about a sausage McGriddle with egg for a splurge?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Copchick

That's a yum!

Chicken livers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great with bacon


snickerdoodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Dehydrated backpacking meals ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that anything like MRE Army food?

Corn dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


cotton candy


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

peanut butter pie


----------



## the bloody chef

Yuck! Phooey! Nasssty nutsesesss!!!!

Mallomars  or  ???


----------



## RoxyBlue

kind of a yuck


Cheerios


----------



## Hairazor

Like eating cardboard, yuck

Chocolate dippped strawberries


----------



## Copchick

Mmm, yum!

Pickled herring?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

Picked eggs, in the big glass jar at the truck stop ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't that a scene in a movie?

Might be a yum, I'd have to try one


deviled eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Honey on a biscuit


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Bacon on a biscuit ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Scrambled eggs with cheese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum, 

Waffles ?


----------



## the bloody chef

A-Yummm! 

Cherry Compote?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Quarter pounder with cheese


----------



## the bloody chef

YUCK! it's only food because of lax FDA regs!

Hot Pockets (speaking of lax FDA regs)???


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't had one but the ingredients sound yum

Potato wedges


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Potato pancakes?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Glazed ham


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pineapple upside down cake


----------



## the bloody chef

Delish!

Macamadamia nut cookies?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cherry chocolate cookies


----------



## Copchick

Yuck - Do not fruit the chocolate please

Meat lovers pizza?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pork roast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very yum


peanut M&Ms


----------



## the bloody chef

Yuck! Scotty, beam out the nasty peanuts!

Kit Kat bars?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


baklava


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum! 

Baccala?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yuck! Although some may consider it a delight....I am not one of those that does so.....

Dry-Aged Filet Mignon....Medium Rare....sizzling....hot.....I didn't climb up the food chain to eat vegetables.......


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fried chicken


----------



## Copchick

Yum! Serve it on up!

Homemade chicken noodle soup with homemade noodles?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Homemade turtle soup made with live snapping turtles


----------



## Evil Andrew

Turtle abuse gets no yums !

Key Lime pie ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Lemon cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

lemon bars ?


----------



## Hairazor

But of course, Yum!

Raspberry lemonade?


----------



## the bloody chef

Kinda yucky!

Raspberry sorbet?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Brownie sundae


----------



## badger

Yum.

Buckwheat pancackes


----------



## Copchick

Mmm, yum!

Mickey D's Shamrock shake?


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had one but am thinking I would Yum it

Hershey's chocolate mint candy canes usually only found around Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck because I don't care for mint most of the time


raisinettes


----------



## the bloody chef

yumpty- dumpty!

pop rocks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck

pancakes with roasted walnuts and brown sugar/Baileys Irish Cream sauce topped with whipped cream


----------



## Copchick

I've not tried it, but sounds yum!

Crab legs?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Blueberry Muffin ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Corn fritter


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Corn bread ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hash browns


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Eggs over easy ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

waffles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Butterscotch ice cream


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Homemade apple pie


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Apple butter?


----------



## the bloody chef

YumYum!! (especially with duck!!!)(or pork)(or floating a dab on punkin' or squash bisque)(on grits)( yeah, me likey!)

Speakin' of grits....any way (_regular, creamy or al dente') ? _


----------



## Hairazor

Cook em solid in a loaf pan, slice em, fry em and put a bit of butter and syrup on em, OR make them cheesy

beer battered onion rings


----------



## Copchick

Yum! 

Wasabi soy almonds?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No wasabi for me : )

Hot roasted almonds with cinnamon and sugar ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds Yum

Boiled shrimp


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Beer battered and deep fried shrimp ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You have to stop reading my mind....YUMMMM!

Big, juicy burgers on the grill! (just had some)


----------



## Zurgh

Yummy


Philly cheese steak


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Meatball sub


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cheese sandwich


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum, if grilled!

Prosciutto, roasted pepper and fresh mozzarella panini?


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but giving a Yum based on the makings

Tootsie roll (the drink)


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHhhhmmm never had that hairazor...but i"m sure its good...soooo yum!

king prawns in batter


----------



## Hairazor

You bet yum!

Gumbo


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yumbo !

Snickers bar ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Portobello mushrooms


----------



## the bloody chef

Sliced, diced, raw, grilled, sauteed, roasted, toasted, battered & fried, stuffed with crab or veggies or.....YUM!

Steamed artichoke w/ hollandaise sauce?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cheeseburger and fries


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pineapple upside down crab


----------



## the bloody chef

Truly yukky!

Crab rangoon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


pickled beets


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

baked apple


----------



## Copchick

Neither yuck or yum. I'd eat it, but it wouldn't be my first choice.

Potato Pancakes?


----------



## Zurgh

Sounds yummy


Ham salad?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hot Dog with cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Bloody Mary?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM! Extra Worcester please!

Homemade vegetable beef soup with grilled cheese toast!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck!

scampi and chips..


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Fudge cake?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Tunnel of fudge of cake


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum, but I get tunnel vision!

Frozen Mango Margamaritas?


----------



## scareme

Never tried it, but I'd like to. Would you make me one?

Scrambled eggs and catsup.


----------



## Hairazor

If I can have the catsup on the side and not use it, YUM

tuna salad sandwich


----------



## scareme

yum

Milk past the experation date, even if it taste fine.


----------



## Copchick

Hmm, not say I haven't done it. But I just can't say yum.

Homemade sour cream and onion dip? (Just made some with delicious carmelized onions)


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum! I'll bring the chips (and a Mango Margamarita for Scareme!)!


Blue potato chips?


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Moldy cheese


----------



## the bloody chef

Bleu, Gorgonzola, Stilton, Camembert, Brie et al. = Yum! Cheddar, Swiss, Mozz, Gouda, Jack, et al.= Yuck!

Fried Whole Belly Clams?


----------



## Copchick

Are you makin' 'em? Yum!

Homemade meatloaf?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## the bloody chef

Delicioso! 

 Pan-Seared Sea Scallops ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beer battered red snapper?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Beer battered scorpion


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beer batter makes everything taste good, so it wouldn't surprise me if this actually were a yum (minus the stinger)



Goldschläger


----------



## graveyardmaster

never had it roxy!....BUT!....i"l say yum..

beer battered onion rings


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Onion battered beer?


----------



## Copchick

Now that's an interesting twist. Yum!

Sweet and salty pecans?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered pecans


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

sugared peanuts


----------



## the bloody chef

Yuck! Nasstty Peanutses!!!

Snickers Cheesecake?


----------



## Copchick

Haven't tried it, but sounds yum! Can't go wrong with a Snickers. 

Grilled peanut butter and bacon sandwich?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


broiled flounder stuffed with crabmeat


----------



## the bloody chef

Grilled peanut butter and bacon sandwich?[/QUOTE]
EWWWWWW! Grossss! Horrible waste of good bacon!!!

As for the stuffed flounder- YUM!

Grilled Shrimp wrapped with fresh basil and pancetta?


----------



## Hairazor

Bring it, Yum

Pigs in a blanket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a yum, but not a yuck either



candied yams


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck, don't like yams!

Beer battered cauliflower


----------



## Haunted Bayou

What is with all the beer batter. I say Yuk to all.

Liver and a nice Chianti?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

flounder with fried potatoes


----------



## Zurgh

Sound yum


Roasted garlic on toast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd try it


chocolate chip scones


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecue Potato Sticks


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds yum

Gyro


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


falafel


----------



## Copchick

Yuck! 

Fried zucchini?


----------



## Hairazor

I'd try it

Hot buttered popcorn


----------



## the bloody chef

Yuck, yuck and double yuck!

Duck L'Orange?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

churro


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Barbecued spareribs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

s'mores


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd probably find them too sweet now, but they were a definite yum when I was a kid


bananas


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum! Especially the very tasty fried bananas at _The Big A_ in the Poconos!

Star fruit?


----------



## Copchick

Not really a fan, so yuck.

Sushi?


----------



## the bloody chef

YUM! I could live on sushi!

Deep Fried Brown Fuzzies a la Zurgh?


----------



## Goblin

The crunchy ones? Yummmmmmmmmmmmm

Chocolate covered snails


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, but I'll take the garlic butter snails instead.

Deep dish chocolate chip cookie?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds yum

Breakfast pizza?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How can I say yuck to you? Yum! Bacon and cheese and onions please.

Filet Mignon...medium rare.....with a bacon wrapper....


----------



## Hairazor

Now you just make me hungry, Yum!

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum! With an assortment of tangy dippin'sauces, I hope!

Chicken tikka?


----------



## Copchick

Not really into Indian food, but I'd try it.

Liver with bacon and fried onions?


----------



## Hairazor

I'd give it a try based on the bacon

Bacon wrapped bread sticks


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Opposum flavored potato chips


----------



## the bloody chef

Yukkity Yukkity Yuk!

Blood orange sorbet?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds Yum

Chitlins?


----------



## scareme

No thank you.

For the Super Bowl game, water chestnuts wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely!!! 

Nachos with all the fixin's?


----------



## scareme

You bet!

Hot wings?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Nacho cheese bugles


----------



## the bloody chef

That's not even food!!! Ga-rossss!

Salt water taffy?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hot fudge sundae


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hot fudge cactus


----------



## Evil Andrew

yuck - but I have had grilled cactus - pretty good.

Grilled Cactus

Shrimp with fried rice ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Prime Rib?


----------



## Copchick

Ooo, Yum! 

Cedar plank salmon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

Chocolate cupcakes ?


----------



## Hairazor

But of course, Yum

Blackberry merlot?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yuck, don't care for Merlot.

Butterscotch schnapps?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, do they have such a thing? I'd give it a try!

Fresh picked blackberries with a tad of sugar


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum! (add a little balsamic vinegar and _Wowie Zowie !!!_)

Grilled romaine lettuce with raspberry vinaigrette?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not had it, but it sounds like a possible yum


roasted vegetables with garlic, olive oil, oregano, and a sprinkling of bread crumbs


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Of coarse yum,

Banoffee pie?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Crab chips


----------



## the bloody chef

Is that like cow chips? Yuck!

Frozen Milky Way bars?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, yum

Candy corn


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Caramel Corn ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Salmon patties


----------



## graveyardmaster

yum

chips and grated cheese on top


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Flan?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

anthing with cheese yum.

Liverwurst,mustard and onion sandwich!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a yuck, but probably is not that bad



Kraft macaroni and cheese with the fluorescent orange cheese sauce-like substance


----------



## the bloody chef

I probably shouldn't say this (being a chef, and all!) but I like that horrible stuff! Especially if you throw in some sliced hot dogs and hot sauce!

Tombstones....the pizzas, that is!


----------



## Copchick

Yuck! I am so picky about my pizza, only certain places can satisfy my pizza fantasies.

Oysters? (Steamed, raw, grilled or fried)


----------



## the bloody chef

Copchick -[I said:


> pizza fantasies[/I].
> This may require clarification!
> 
> Yuck-a-mundo on the oysters!!!
> 
> Cornish hen or quail?


----------



## Hairazor

Love cornish hen, never had quail

Banana split


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


root beer float


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yuck

Honey mustard pork on wild long grain rice and Brussel sprouts


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Cantalope


----------



## the bloody chef

Yump!

Sun-dried cherries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cover them in dark chocolate and you have a definite yum going



sun dried road kill


----------



## Copchick

Sounds like road jerky to me! Yuck!

Deep fried turkey?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum especially with cajun seasoning!


stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Stuffed cabbage


----------



## Evil Andrew

well, OK

but wouldn't you rather have a Chicago-style ddep dish pizza ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pizza casserole


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

pizza rolls ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cinnamon rolls


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum! Esoecially when warm and gooey!

Necco wafers


----------



## Copchick

Not my fav, yuck.

Mickey D's shamrock shakes?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pretzels dipped in white chocolate


----------



## the bloody chef

Yuck on the pretzel, yum on the WC...

Jello shots?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy

maggots


----------



## Copchick

Ew, maybe for a fish

Anchovy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Really craving crab cheese wontons .......


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Crepe Suzette?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Chocolate mousse ?


----------



## Hairazor

I have a Great recipe, YUM!

Breakfast casserole


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM! Can it be sausage and egg and cheese and paprika and bread and pepper flakes?

Pudding cups??? (I am hoping to get a pudding lover here...)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French fried eel


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Movie theater popcorn ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hot chocolate


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum with cinnamon.

Dragons breath chili.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Too hot !

Lime Jello ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yummy!

chicken noodle soup


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum- So long as it's homemade!

Grilled Northern Pike?


----------



## Copchick

Oh man! Yum! I haven't had that in so long.

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Chocolate covered cherries with the liquid center?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

My wife's favorite!


Black licorice?


----------



## N. Fantom

Yuck!

Derby Pie


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had one but sounds yum

Pickled herring


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Banana bread !


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Au graten potatoes


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Baked potato soup?


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum-a-licious!

Frito pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had it but I suspect it would be a yum



Mushroom ravioli


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds Yum

Carrot salad


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum - as long as there are no little marshmallows in it!!!!!

Chocolate souffle'?


----------



## Copchick

OMG! Yum!

Cheesecake? Naked, no fruit on it.


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

chilli cheese dog


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beef barley soup?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Vienna sausages in barbecue sauce


----------



## scareme

It's OK, nothing to write home about.

Cornbread?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Valentine chocolates in a heart-shaped box?


----------



## Copchick

That's what makes them taste so much better!

Pink champagne?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What better ?

Little candy hearts with "be mine" etc on them ?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

I LOVE those things.

Tofu?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. And with a suggestion like tofu, I'm forced to counter with ........


Bacon !!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

BLT?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## CrazedHaunter

had it for dinner last night yum!

breakfast burritos


----------



## Copchick

Yum! I make my own, freeze 'em and take them to work.

Lemon Chicken?


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

cashew chicken, with fried rice and crab cheese wontons ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Enchiladas?


----------



## scareme

Yum! Yum!

Valentine candy with the sayings on them.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sweet tarts


----------



## scareme

Yum

turtle soup?


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Baked potato soup?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had it, but I think it would be a yum


Danish butter cookies


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum

Fried zucchini


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Buffalo chicken Chili?


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't had it but would give it a try

Tater tots?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Better then fries.



Jelly bellies


----------



## scareme

Good stuff!

breadsticks wrapped in bacon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Pigs in a blanket made with those Pilsbury Cresent Rolls ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Bacon wrapped shrimp?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Bacon and eggs on a biscuit


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Scrambled eggs with cheese


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum....

Biscuits and gravy?


----------



## Hairazor

You tempter, Yum!

Violet jelly for your toast


----------



## Copchick

Ooo, now that sounds delish, yum!

Homemade macaroni and cheese? (not the orange stuff in a box)


----------



## Evil Andrew

So yum !!!

Homemade oatmeal raisin cookies, with milk ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum, but without raisins.

Sweet tea?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum.

Fig newtons?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chicken rice stew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cream cheese cookies ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds yum

Crab puffs?


----------



## scareme

no Thank You

black jelly beans


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered lobster


----------



## scareme

OK, if I can pick the chocilate off

grapefruit


----------



## Goblin

Yum

cranberry surprise


----------



## scareme

yuck

boiled eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a fan unless they're cut up in a salad


chocolate covered edamame


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Lemonade


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Oysters?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Oreo cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum - with milk !

Warm banana bread ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate lava cake?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered spagetti


----------



## Copchick

Yum, minus the spaghetti

Lobster?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Tuna casserole


----------



## CrazedHaunter

not a fan of casseroles..


pasta fagioli


----------



## Hairazor

I have not had it but after looking it up I would say Yum

Eggs in a hole


----------



## Evil Andrew

Assuming this is eggs cooked inside a hole in the bread - YUM. 
Never heard it by this name before, so hoping its not part of a Dr Seuss story : )

Eggs on top of toast , which has no hole ?


----------



## Hairazor

* correct, what do you call it?*

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(always heard it called "eggs in a nest" or "eggs in a basket")

Yum

Real maple syrup ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Put it on waffles?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Side of bacon ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, now I'm hungry for bacon and not a bit of it in the house

Buttermilk biscuits


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

With sausage gravy ?


----------



## Hairazor

Now I want that, Yum

Orange juice?


----------



## the bloody chef

Yum

Chicken fried steak?


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely a Yum!

Zucchini bread?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


day old bread


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm....depends...like for croutons? Or for bread pudding? Or toast points?
Jury is still out.....

Vegetable Lasagna


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Carrot salad


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well maybe if we throw it in a kettle and distill it into carrot vodka.......

M&Ms ?


----------



## Copchick

Oh yum! (Lots of green ones please)

White lightnin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm game

Allagash White ? http://www.allagash.com/beer/year-round/white


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck to all beers


baked sweet potato with butter and brown sugar


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh yum!

But now I'm in the mood for sweet potato pie


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorta yum once in a while

Rhubarb pie?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Toaster strudels


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Gyros? (Nice and sloppy)


----------



## CrazedHaunter

never liked them till recently, Yum


potato knish?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Twice baked potato ?


----------



## Copchick

Once or twice, yum

Ribeye steak?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, yum, yum

Bridge Mix?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered cheese doodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Doner Kebap ?


----------



## scareme

I'd like to give it a try. Hubby's over in Turkey, and I'd ask him to bring some home, but it takes two days to get home, and I don't think I'd like two day old Doner Kebap.

Kringle


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Raspberry Danish ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Krumkake?


----------



## the bloody chef

Tasty Yummy and fun to make!

Pizzelle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had it but I expect it would be a yum


deviled eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cheesey Rice A Roni


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Brownie Sundae


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Slim Jim's?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Reuben omelet?


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg!...yummy!

lime cheesecake


----------



## scareme

yum

cereal for supper


----------



## Hairazor

Not a big fan of cereal

Toast with butter and brown sugar


----------



## scareme

butter

rock or country


----------



## Copchick

??? - Okaaayyy...

I don't eat rocks, but I have eaten in the country so I say yum! Lol!

Ham with pineapple rings and marachino cherries?


----------



## scareme

What the hell thread did I think I was posting in? Sorry Copchick, I ment music.

Yum

sugar and cinnamon on cottage cheese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmm. Have to try it.

Pineapple on your cottage cheese ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Allergic to pineapple, so yuck


Hot Italian sausage


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Liverwurst ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Filet Mignon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chili Cheese Corn chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum if there isn't too much cheese


baklava


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Oreo milkshake


----------



## scareme

Yum

Dinty Moore stew over noodles


----------



## the bloody chef

Dintyuck! C Rations!!!

Lamb & Barley Soup


----------



## scareme

Never had it. Is lamb greasy?

Black jelly beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


baked beans with salt pork and ketchup


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ketchup ? 

Dry rub BBQ ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum! Any kind of BBQ is fine by me.

Leg of Lamb or leg of zombie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck ?

Colby cheese ?


----------



## Copchick

(Oops, sorry Evil A, I thought I was on This or That)

Yum! 

Peanut butter pie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

PBJ ?


----------



## scareme

Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pumpkin pie


----------



## scareme

Yum

Kool Whip?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cherry soda


----------



## scareme

OK, kind of too sweet, but OK if you don't drink too much.

BBQ chips


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Egg, sausage, and cheese biscuit


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

Horseradish


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


turkey bacon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Only after we've eaten the last pig on earth : )

Dry roasted peanuts ?


----------



## scareme

yum

grilled veggies over rice


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Bridge Mix


----------



## Hairazor

Just finished some, Yum

Meatball sandwich


----------



## scareme

Me too

Yum

blackened jerk chicken


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't had it but would be happy to try

Jelly donut


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sort of yum, but in moderation


feta cheese


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Always good on a salad.


Rosemary garlic chicken?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Rosemary's Baby Back Ribs ?


----------



## Copchick

I don't want to try Rosemary's Baby's back ribs. But regular baby back ribs, yum!

How about a pig roast?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Daffodil pie


----------



## Hairazor

I'd give it a try

Chocolate angel food cake (I was just given 6 dozen eggs so you know what I will be making and giving several of tomorrow)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Almond joy


----------



## scareme

Yum 

stale crackers


----------



## Goblin

Yummmmmmm

Mantis burgers


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

SmashBurger ?

http://smashburger.com/


----------



## Copchick

Looks yum

Nachos with the works?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very yum



clam chowder


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Scrambled eggs with cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Churro


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Hot sausage with sweet peppers and onions?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Just had some key lime pie, care for a slice ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sardines


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked possum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum, with chitlins and fried okra

Or wouldn't we all rather have a nice steak and baked potato ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cottage fries


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Grilled lamb?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Shish Kabob


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Doner Kebap ?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Ketchup flavored potato chips


----------



## Hairazor

I love ketchup and chips so it sounds yum

Malted milk balls


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

DQ Blizzard


----------



## the bloody chef

Fake ice cream with chunks of over-processed sugar and other flotsam? What's not to like!

Rum Babka?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Pan fried liver


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum (made in Colorado)

Whoppers ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorites, so YUM!


red licorice sticks


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Marshmallow Peeps? (any color)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Jelly beans?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Jelly donuts ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pork Rinds


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum

Hot Italian sausage, spicy homefried potatoes, with homemade habanero salsa


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hot dogs with fries


----------



## Hairazor

All American Yum!

Pigs in a blanket?


----------



## Evil Andrew

We had those for lunch today - yum

Pizza ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Thin crust, topped with meatball, sausage and onions, please!!!

Buffalo mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Hairazor

I have never had it but love cheeses so would def try

Grilled sweet red peppers


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Swiss cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Baby back ribs


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Corned beef and cabbage?


----------



## Hairazor

A St. Patty's Yum

Mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Mint Julep ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never had one but would certainly try one

Grasshopper pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Grasshopper drink ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

As long as we're thinking dessert drinks how bout a Golden Cadillac?


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink

Bridge mix


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


broiled scallops with broccoli and diced tomato in a garlic cream sauce over fresh pasta


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Shrimp cocktail


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Shrimp scampi


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Walleye


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Crappie ?


----------



## Hairazor

I can't say I've ever had it but I like fish so would give it a try

Salmon patties


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cookie dough ice cream ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pot roast?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Greek yogurt ?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Baked potato with butter


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Twice baked stuffed potato?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very yum


tuna tartare


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, thanks

Trefoil girl scout cookies ?


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Thin Mints?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fried green tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried grasshoppers


----------



## Copchick

I think I'll pass, even if they were chocolate covered.

Jambalaya?


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Wasabi Peas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

Peas porridge in the pot, 9 days old ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ohhh, Yum-Me! With a little green mold on the sides and a wonderful rancid odor???

Lady fingers...(think powder sugar and goodness)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Eclair?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked watermelon


----------



## Hairazor

Have to think on that one

Cotton candy?


----------



## Copchick

Mmmm, yum!

Tuna noodle casserole?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Spaghetti casserole ?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Hamburger steak with gravy


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Pizza casserole?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Chicken & noodle casserole ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Oatmeal raisin cookie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ohhhh sooo yum !!!

A cup of coffee with your cookies ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yuck....yuck...yuck....not a fan of coffee....(I know...weird...right???)

Lobster macaroni


----------



## Goblin

Yum

clam chowder


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

cole slaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

meh


wasabi peas


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Double YUM!

Hot Tomales


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Hot Pockets


----------



## Hairazor

If homemade, Yum

Chili dog?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Clam chowder


----------



## Lunatic

Yum!

Peanut butter and cheese sandwich?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross


dark chocolate raspberry truffles


----------



## Hairazor

Nom, nom, yum

Meatloaf


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Tomato soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorites if made with milk


oyster crackers with butter (a childhood snack)


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I Likey!!


scrambled eggs with chopped up hot dogs


----------



## Zurgh

Not yum, but not yuck...


Brown rice with whole barley?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum.

Jelly Beans


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Root beer cupcakes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Prune juice Pancakes


----------



## Hairazor

Not sure I can go for it!

BBQ Shrimp?


----------



## Lunatic

YUM YUM!!!!!!!

Grilled Kielbasa?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

bacon wrapped shrimp?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Burnt chicken surprise


----------



## Hairazor

Surprise! I'll pass!

gumbo


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum.

Frank's Hot Sauce


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I prefer something hotter buts Frank's will do!

Parmesan roasted cauliflower with garlic and onions


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Mr. Goodbar


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

peanut brittle


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


cashew brittle


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Homemade breakfast burrito with scarmbled eggs and italian sausage?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

breakfast burrito my weakness.. YUM
which brings me to..

Spanish rice


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Frijoles ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Glazed ham


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Green bean casserole?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Marshmallow peeps


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

scrambled eggs with cheese?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum. 

Oatmeal cookies ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Root beer float?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yuck...don't love root beer .....
How about freshly baked chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Au Graten Potatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

tequila sunrise


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


refried beans


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Potato salad?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ho hum yum

Jelly beans ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck except for the cinnamon ones



Twizzlers


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Popcorn popcorn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum, especially the white cheddar kind


southern fried chicken


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Pollo Asado ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Seafood salad


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Irish coffee ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecued chicken


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Carrot cake?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

French Dip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a fan


Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Copchick

OMG, yum!

Escargo?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Carmel cake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pecan pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


Altoids Curiously Strong Mints


----------



## Copchick

Sure, that's a yum

Reese peanut butter cups?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Fortune Cookie ?


----------



## Hairazor

I like the fortune better than the cookie

Swiss Almond Cheese Spread and crackers


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crunchy crickets in honey


----------



## Zurgh

Yuck


Steamed swiss chard with a light balsamic dressing?


----------



## GothicCandle

yum.

cucumber, broccoli and cabbage sandwich wrap with sweet/hot Chinese mustard (im hungry mmm)


----------



## Copchick

I think I may have to pass, yuck.

Fish tacos?


----------



## Hairazor

I have not had one so have no opinion on this one

Skellie bone soup?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If bluckies are the main ingredient, then yuck


coconut macaroons


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered oreos


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Lobster Bisque?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Stuffed mushrooms


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very yum


fried salt pork (my grandmother used to make this)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yuck...sorry Roxy's Grammy......

Crab Cakes with lumpback crab meat


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Patty melt ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Thin mint Girl Scout cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says they're a yum


poached eggs on toast


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Breakfast pizza?


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Breakfast Hamster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I get a side of bacon with it?


crepes with fresh strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## Copchick

I'll say yum to that

Grilled asparagus?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Grilled buzzard in gravy


----------



## Hairazor

What kind of gravy?

Chicken and dumplings?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


hash browns


----------



## Monk

yum


spiced rum


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Monk

Yum


Bean pie


----------



## Copchick

Gotta say a yuck on that. 

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yum!

Cheeseburger?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Roast pork


----------



## Monk

Yum


Raw tuna


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, sushi or sashimi - believe it or not, it's a yum


boiled slugs


----------



## Monk

yuck


succatash


----------



## Copchick

Yuck

Coffee flavored ice cream?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum, surprisingly enough


chocolate truffles with raspberry liqueur


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, that sounds yum

Lemon cookies with black raspberry filling?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French Dip Sub


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum

Hush puppies w/ jalapenos


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that would be a spicy yum


flounder stuffed with crabmeat


----------



## Hairazor

Where and when, yum!

chocolate eclair


----------



## Monk

Yum, yum, yum


horseradish


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Gataorade


----------



## Ramonadona

Yuck

Chocolate covered cherries


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite "yums"



sweet potato fries


----------



## Copchick

Yum!!

Lemon chicken?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Walnut Prawns on fried rice ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Shrimp creole?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Shrimp pie


----------



## Copchick

Yum, I think

Chicken enchiladas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Sopapillas for dessert ?


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Corn muffins with butter


----------



## Monk

Yum minus the butter



octopus salad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I've had octopus soup and octopus sushi, so I might try this, but I suspect it would not earn a full "yum" endorsement


Shredded Wheat


----------



## Monk

yuck



coconut milk


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Chicken-bacon salad sandwiches?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sounds very yum


dog biscuits


----------



## Monk

yum


corned beef hash


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

French Fried Potaters ? Ummm hmmmmm


----------



## Hairazor

I like the way you talk about them potaters, yum!

Chicken strips


----------



## Monk

yum


cole slaw


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum...if made right

Peanut butter and pickle sandwich


----------



## Monk

yum with lettuce


mango salsa


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck - not a mango fan



Earl Grey tea


----------



## Monk

yum


pea soup


----------



## Evil Andrew

....in the pot, 9 days old - yuck !

Dry-roasted peanuts ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sugared pecans?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## DocK

Yum

Pancakes covered in maple syrup


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum

One eyed bandits (French toast with hole cut and egg fried in hole, over easy)


----------



## Monk

YUM


pork fried rice


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

cornbread stuffing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very yum - my mom makes cornbread stuffing (mixed with Pepperidge Farm bread crumbs) for Thanksgiving every year.


cotton candy


----------



## Monk

yum

funnel cake


----------



## Copchick

I'll put a yum on that.

Fish tacos?


----------



## MorbidMariah

YUMMO!

How about green olives?


----------



## Evil Andrew

In a dry vodka martini, shaken, not stirred....Yum

Corndog ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

green beans with onion and bacon in a brown sugar glaze


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cheeze Whiz ?


----------



## Hairazor

Small yum

Blackberry merlot


----------



## Goblin

Never jad it

Pistashio nuts


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum!

My favorite...corn chowder


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum except for the corn part


Rice Krispie bars


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Sesame Chicken ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Roasted turkey


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Rice Chex ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate chip peanut butter cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss steak


----------



## Monk

yuck


white wine


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


Fig Newtons


----------



## Monk

yum



flavored vodka


----------



## Ramonadona

Ummm...yuck? Never tried it.

Captain Morgan


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Captain Crunch


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ummmm...Yummmmm....such a dorky cereal...but so delicious!!!

Filet Mignon...med rare.....


----------



## Hairazor

Total yum!

Hush puppies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remember them as a yum


grits


----------



## Monk

not my favorite so yuck


yogurt covered raisins


----------



## Alkonost

Yum

Mashed sweet potatoes


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum

Garlic toast


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate-covered hot dogs with chili and onions


----------



## Monk

yuck


steamed cabbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a yuck, but I've actually had it and it's not bad at all


vegetarian lasagna


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

cotton candy


----------



## Alkonost

Yum

garlic chicken pizza


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Not a huge pizza fan...but garlic and chicken and I am guessing olive oil???
I am going with YUM!!!

How about crab bisque with oyster crackers and black pepper?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Clam chowder?


----------



## debbie5

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Fudgesicles??


----------



## Monk

yum


chocolate eclairs


----------



## RoxyBlue

very yum


clams on the half shell


----------



## Hairazor

I have never had but supect a Yum

Shrimp scampi?


----------



## Monk

yum


seaweed salad


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Turkey club sandwich


----------



## Monk

yuck


soy sauce


----------



## Hairazor

I love it on Chinese food, Yum

Orange marmalade


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a big citrus fan, so yuck


crispy prawns with walnuts and broccoli served over steamed rice


----------



## CrazedHaunter

sounds like a yum, I'll have to try it.

a strawberry-banana shake


----------



## Monk

yum


corn chowder


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Copchick

Mucho yummo!

Blueberry cheesecake?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sounds good

Baked Rigatoni


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chicken Alfredo?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turkey Ricardo


----------



## Monk

yuck


piña colada


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck - too sweet


Baileys Irish Cream milkshake


----------



## Monk

yum


Rum cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered Cashews


----------



## Copchick

Definitely a yum!

Won ton soup?


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum

Chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## Hairazor

Big yum

Corn dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not a fan yuck...

Tri-tip roast marinated with beer,garlic and soy sauce..cooked on the BBQ..


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Roast turkey


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Peanut butter chocolate chip cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


corned beef and cabbage


----------



## Copchick

Yum

Watermelon margarita?


----------



## Monk

Yuck


fried bologna


----------



## Hairazor

Actually Yum

beef stew


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Sloppy Joes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't had them for a long time, but they're a yum


artichokes


----------



## Monk

yuck


fried oysters


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Turtle soup?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crab legs


----------



## Bone Dancer

yuck

beets


----------



## Monk

yuck


conch fritters


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think those would be a yum


abalone


----------



## Monk

yum

boiled crawfish


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yuck 

Cooked sweet potatos


----------



## Monk

yum


cottage cheese


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yum!

pecan pie


----------



## Monk

yum


grilled onions


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yuck!

Strawberry Milk


----------



## Monk

yuck

swiss cheese


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yuck

BBQ Pizza


----------



## Monk

yuck


spam


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yuck

Doritos


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Hot sausage sandwich with cooked onions and green peppers?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yum

Banana cake, or pie, or bread


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, yum and yum

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## Bone Dancer

yuck

mincemeat pie


----------



## Monk

yuck


rice pudding


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum, especially when served warm with cinnamon and some whipped cream (no raisins, though)


scrapple


----------



## Monk

YUM!

canned cranberry sauce


----------



## Copchick

Yum!!

Grilled pineapple?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fresh blackberries with a dab of sugar


----------



## Bone Dancer

yuck

fried eggplant


----------



## Monk

yum


fried pickles


----------



## Ramonadona

yuck

peanut butter and banana sandwiches?


----------



## RoxyBlue

gross and yucky


pickled kumquats


----------



## Bone Dancer

yum

peanut and banana sandwiches


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Roast beef cheddar melt


----------



## Monk

yum


gumbo


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

bacon and cheddar chips


----------



## Monk

yum


wasabi


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum in moderation


beer battered fried zucchini


----------



## CrazedHaunter

most certainly a Yum. add to it a


BBQ beef sandwich and a cold Sam Adams


----------



## Goblin

Yum on the sandwich, nay on the beer

Swiss cake rolls


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!!!

Crab cakes?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crab pie


----------



## Monk

yuck?


rum punch


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

YUMM

Green Olives


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Candy corn


----------



## Goblin

Yum

pork chops


----------



## Monk

yum


bbq potato chips


----------



## Rahnefan

yum

Hot Dr. Pepper


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

corn chowder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, yuck



little sausage biscuits


----------



## Rahnefan

Soooo yum

sunflower cookies


----------



## Copchick

Sounds yum!

Ribeye on the grill?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecued spare ribs


----------



## Ramonadona

Oh yeah! Yummy!

Chocolate dipped strawberries


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sno cone?


----------



## Rahnefan

yum

sweet potato fries


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


grilled swordfish


----------



## Spooky1

Yum

Jelly Beans


----------



## Rahnefan

Yum

buttered poptart


----------



## Goblin

Yum

hot fudge cake


----------



## Rahnefan

oh MAN yum, it's been years

peppered canteloupe


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Rice krispie treats


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM!!!! I just love those little suckers...

Vanilla Bean Ice Cream with Hot Caramel


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Hot fudge sundae?


----------



## RoxyBlue

oooooh, YUM!



molasses cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Rahnefan

Yuck

Tamarind


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Scallop potatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chicken strips


----------



## Rahnefan

Yum

sauteed turnip greens


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## Copchick

Oh that's a yum!

grilled barbecued chicken?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cabbage stroganof?


----------



## Rahnefan

Never had it.

Licorice gum


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

French fries in chocolate sauce


----------



## Ramonadona

Never tried that...but have dipped French fries in my milkshake...so yum?

Cheese flavored Bugles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't had them in a looong time, but I remember them as a yum



Canadian bacon


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pecan pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cupcakes ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way yum!



Snickerdoodles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Quick fried grasshoppers in gopher gravy


----------



## Copchick

That's on my bucket list, haven't tried it yet.

A good cup of coffee?


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum...having one right now!

tomato jelly?


----------



## Hairazor

I love yellow pear tomato jelly

scrambled eggs with a bit of cheese thrown in


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried apple pies


----------



## Ramonadona

Hmmm, never tried that...sounds yummy

Vegetable stir fry


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cashew chicken


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pistaschio Turkey


----------



## Ramonadona

Never had that

Pinapple Upside Down Cake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Lemon Bars ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Gum drops?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck



moon pies


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not wild about them


Chicken chili nachos


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Hamburger steak in gravy


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Coconut cream pie


----------



## Ramonadona

OOOOOOO...yummy yummy yum!


Sweet potato pie


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I love sweet potato pie, yum yum yum!!!

BBQ tri-tip marinated in beer,soy sauce and garlic


----------



## Ramonadona

Yum!

Cherry pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck



s'mores


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Clams on graham crackers


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'd try one : )

Sardines on saltines ?


----------



## Hairazor

I love sardines but never had them on crackers

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Time for some burgers on the grill ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cajun Meatloaf?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cajun ? Wit Onion ? Nom nom !










Peanut M&Ms ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Super yum!


French toast with melted butter and cinnamon


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Corn bread


----------



## highbury

Had it for breakfast today! YUM!!

Nutella


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never had it but it sounds like something I would like.


Apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Monk

yuck


spam and rice


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck - and really hoping its not a new brand of Campbells soup : (

Goldfish crackers


----------



## Monk

Yum!


carrot cake


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beef stew


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum 

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Scrambled eggs with cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not bad as long as there isn't too much cheese



whipped cream straight out of the can


----------



## Monk

yum


fried pickle chips


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG...just...OMG....you MUST try this....heaven.... (did I say YUM?)

okay....how about Hot fudge...on whatever you like?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Popcorn shrimp


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Popcorn crab


----------



## Monk

umm... yum?


softshell crab


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

String cheese?


----------



## Monk

yuck


Mango Curry


----------



## Haunt2530

Yuck


Pumpkin


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


Captain Morgan Private Stock rum


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

YUM for the rum!

And while we're on the subject, 

VooDoo Tiki Tequila


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Strawberry milkshake ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Ham and cheese on rye


----------



## Copchick

Not so much, so yuck.

Chicken and apple sausage?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, that sounds good

Root beer cupcakes with root beer frosting


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think they would be an over-the-top, way too sweet yuck



root beer float


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Bacon, egg, & cheese biscuit


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yum

biscuits and gravy?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pickled cornbread?


----------



## highbury

Never had it, but I'd assume yuck

Cayenne Popcorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll bet that's a yum


scrapple


----------



## Monk

that's a big YUM!


breakfast burrito


----------



## Copchick

Yum, if I made it.

Peanut butter swirl chocolate ice cream?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooooh, sounds like Reese's and that means "yum"!



chocolate covered almonds


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pistaschio nuts


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Carrots


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Carrots??? Did you say Carrots??? YUM!!!!

Spicey Tuna Roll Sushi......


----------



## scareme

Sorry, yuck. Just not a sushi fan. I'm the only one in the family that isn't.

Boiled eggs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chicken tenders


----------



## scareme

Yum

Coco Puffs


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered spagetti


----------



## Hairazor

Chocolate, yum--spaghetti, yum

buttermilk pancakes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Butterscotch clam dip


----------



## Monk

yuck


cole slaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

Depends - I've had great homemade slaw that was way yum and restaurant varieties that were yuck


deviled eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cheddar Brats


----------



## Monk

yum


oatmeal stout


----------



## scareme

Yuck

fried onions


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried potatoes


----------



## scareme

Yum Yum

squid


----------



## Monk

yum

potato skins


----------



## highbury

Yum

Pierogies


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

ravioli


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're on a yum streak


escargot


----------



## Death's Door

Yum -

BLT Sandwich (with a fresh Jersey tomator)


----------



## Spooklights

Yum

zucchini squash


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Brains


----------



## Monk

yuck


pig's feet


----------



## Spooklights

Yuck

Asparagus


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Corn casserole


----------



## highbury

Yum

Corn on the cob


----------



## Copchick

Yum! Just had some with my...

Grilled salmon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cauliflower ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Banana ice cream with hot fudge topping


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crab cakes with strawberry ice cream


----------



## Hairazor

Crab cakes with strawberry ice cream on the side, Yum

Pigs in a blanket?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Banana au graten


----------



## highbury

Yum, I think...

Bananas Foster


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Toasted marshmallows


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yum


caramel apple cheese cake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fruitcake


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....uhm...no....hell no...I just can't YUM it.....(unless it is icebox fruitcake made with crushed marshmallows and raisins and love....)

How about Fudge...just plain....dark.....deliciousnes.............


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss cake rolls


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

sugared peanuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

gross


chocolate mousse cake


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Lemonade?


----------



## highbury

Yum

Limoncello


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Pickled lobster


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

Pickled Peppers


----------



## Hairazor

The sweet red ones, yum

Sardines?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Turtle soup


----------



## Hairazor

I'll pass

Cherry Vanilla Yogurt?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chili Cheese Frito's


----------



## awokennightmare

Yum

Doritios


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Corn relish?


----------



## awokennightmare

Never had it.

Cupcakes?


----------



## scareme

Yum

Fried chicken


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yum

Pecan pie?


----------



## awokennightmare

Indifferent

Pizza crust?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chicken from Long John Silvers


----------



## scareme

Yum, go ahead, hate me.

Pierogi


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what is! Is it edible?

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck

Bread pudding with rum raisen sauce


----------



## Copchick

Yuck 

Molten lava chocolate cake?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

KFC chicken


----------



## Hairazor

I want some of Copchick's molten cake with my Yum chicken

Chicken Kiev


----------



## highbury

Signs point to yum.

Chicken Chow Mein


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


dark-chocolate covered toffee


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Eggnog milkshake


----------



## WickedOne1414

So YUM!!

Cucumber sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

If the cucumber is sliced really thin and served with cold shredded chicken mixed with a little mayo and lemon juice, served on a crusty roll, then yum



blackberries right off the vine


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, yum, yum

strawberry pie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...Strawberry Pie??? I am guessing there is whipped cream......OMG!!YUM!!!

Watermelon Margarita with a sugar rim, on the rocks....hold the rocks...


----------



## Copchick

^ Imagine, another woman who thnks just like me. Yum!

Roasted garlic Triscuits with cream cheese?


----------



## WickedOne1414

Yuckkkkkk!!

tater tots smothered in cheese and chili


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds Yum

BLT


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum once you remove the tomato


broiled flounder stuffed with crabmeat


----------



## Zurgh

Sounds yummy


Chorizo con queso stuffed jalapenos 'poppers'?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Chop Suey Dixie Style


----------



## CarolTerror

YUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stir-fried tofu


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not quite a yum, but not a yuck, either


a perfectly ripe nectarine


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Barbecue potato sticks


----------



## Hairazor

That sounds yum

spinach ricotta ravioli


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Brownie Sundae


----------



## MommaMoose

Yum

Shrimp and Grits


----------



## Hairazor

Can't say I've ever had that combination but I would def try it

Banana bread with cherries


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Chilled sparkling saké ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, I would give it a try

Cheddar brats?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hot dogs with cheese


----------



## Spooklights

Yum

Veggie Burgers


----------



## Lunatic

I like both but prefer a hunk of meat so I say....

Yumck (combo)

Catsup on mac & cheese?


----------



## Death's Door

Yuck

Three cheese tortellinis in a tomato-spinach cream sauce


----------



## WickedOne1414

YUM YUM!! ( twice because it'd stick to BOTH my buns )

pumpkin cheesecake drizzled with hot chocolate syrup


----------



## highbury

WANT!!!!!!!!!!

Pumpkin Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck because of the ale part


Pringles potato crisps


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beer battered Onion rings


----------



## WickedOne1414

YUM! ( and I make gooduns )

beer bread


----------



## Death's Door

Yum!

Shrimp Fra Diavlo


----------



## WickedOne1414

yUmYuM! ANYTHING shrimp!

popcorn with tabasco


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

A Prarie Fire. ( shot with tequila and Tabasco )


----------



## Hairazor

I'd give it a try but I'm not big on tabasco

Coconut shrimp with horseradish mango sauce


----------



## WickedOne1414

Yuck - horseradish - shudders

Pizza with cheese, onion, green olives and bacon!


----------



## Copchick

I wouldn't turn it down, ANYTHING with bacon is a-okay!

Buffalo chicken dip?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Glazed donuts


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cheesey lasagne


----------



## WickedOne1414

yum

haggis


----------



## highbury

I guess I would try anything once (even when I know what it is!)

Tofu


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum - in egg drop soup

Bacon and eggs ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate roll cake


----------



## MommaMoose

yum

Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered crab legs


----------



## Zurgh

Still in the shell, yuck! Crab meat with chocolate, maybe yum?


Curried log hair with land shrimp over tossed bog peat and swamp glop?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmmm, maybe no

Big bowl of homemade chili


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


penne pasta in a tomato cream sauce


----------



## Death's Door

yum

Scallops sauted in a garlic-wine sauce.


----------



## Hairazor

When do we eat, yum!

Chocolate frogs (like in Harry Potter)


----------



## Zurgh

I prefer less moving chocolate.


Deep-fried, beer battered cajun catfish nuggets


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM!

Seafood theme? How about Deep fried softshelled crabs?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Shrimp Po boys ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Gumbo?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the sequel to Dumbo?

Stuffed Pork Chops


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Canadian bacon - pineapple pizza


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered potato chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had them, but I'll bet they're a yum


sourdough bread


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

French onion soup?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeh, yum

Grilled ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum yum, 


Banana split


----------



## Copchick

Yum! (Fun fact - Originated in Latrobe, PA)

Hummus?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Lemonade


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hummus is a "yum" :jol

Lemonade is okay, not a yum for me, but not a yuck either


brie on toast


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate eclair


----------



## Copchick

Chocolate - yum! (Eclair - yuck!)

Apple pie, with full top crust?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum

Banana Bread pudding


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried groundhog in gopher gravy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well I'm willing to try anything, not sure yet if its a yum,


BBQ spare ribs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sweet potato fries


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


peppermint tea


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck, not a coffee or tea guy.

Chocolate milk or strawberry milk


----------



## Goblin

Chocolate

Monsters under the bed or ghosts in the closet


----------



## Evil Andrew

ummmm yuck ?


Ravioli ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Spinach dip


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Pumpkin pie


----------



## WickedBanshee

yum yum!

Vanilla ice cream and Fritos


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Um Yuck not a combo I would do!

Chili and cinnamon rolls


----------



## WickedBanshee

....really? But you'd do that? LOL Is that like a take on Hot-Crossed-Buns?

....sorry, I'm interrupting....."Carry on!"


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, not together please.

Candied ginger?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Yams


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum, especially when candied



Philadelphia cheese steak sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

banana split


----------



## DreadKnightswife

WickedBanshee said:


> ....really? But you'd do that? LOL Is that like a take on Hot-Crossed-Buns?
> 
> ....sorry, I'm interrupting....."Carry on!"


They always served cinnamon rolls with chili at school and that's where I learned to like it


----------



## Copchick

(^ Ha, ha, I was thinking like pouring chili OVER the cinnamon rolls! Then yes, a yum!)

Double post alert!

Yuck on the banana split.

How about...bacon flavored sunflower seeds?


----------



## Lambchop

Yum.

Hows a burger with peanut butter?


----------



## Goblin

Yucky

Oysters in peanut butter and jelly


----------



## Hairazor

Pass

Fried peanut butter and banana sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hairazors sweet potato and clam pie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Uh, no

I'd rather have Key Lime pie


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Beef kabob


----------



## Lambchop

Yum

Bacon in bannana bread


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Scareme's sweet potato surprise


----------



## Hairazor

I am a big fan of Scareme but not of sweet potatoes

Grilled brat


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuckish


shrimp quesadillas


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cheeseburgers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhmmmm, depends on who is manning the grille....

How about Brownie pie with ice cream???


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pecan Log


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Mushroom and Swiss burger


----------



## Lambchop

Yuk

Haggis with jelly


----------



## MrGrimm

Yuck

Sweet potato fries


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crab pot pie


----------



## Hairazor

I'll have to think about that one

Cream puff


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Cream Cheese on a bagel ?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Grilled ham and cheese


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled iguana and cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck - don't like cheese on grilled iguana


Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never had one

Green beans and pancetta


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Poutine


----------



## Lambchop

Yuk

Sailor Jerry's spiced rum


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sounds like it would go good in my apple pie


Apple pie


----------



## Lambchop

Yum

Chicken pot pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fruit Loops


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


dark chocolate orange truffles


----------



## Lambchop

Yum

Spam and cheese sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

Say no to spam

Better to have a panino di prosciutto with fontina cheese ......


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't had one but sounds Yum

Cherries dipped in dark chocolate


----------



## Lambchop

Yum

Brisket po-boy


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Chicken Vindaloo


----------



## Ramonadona

Um...yum?


Peanut butter pickle sandwiches


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chocolate covered pickles dipped in caramel


----------



## Lambchop

Yuk.

Clam chowder served at room temperature. With a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love clam chowder but it has to be hot, and I don't think hot chocolate is the best accompaniment, so have to go with a qualified yuck here:jol:


oyster crackers with butter


----------



## Zurgh

Yum

Fresh off the smoker, fresh smoked oysters with a dash of Worcestershire, tobasco, garlic, and horseradish.


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Baked Ham in chocolate sauce

(That's what the zombies were actually eating in the
original Night of the living dead)


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Yum, if I could eat chocolate.

Gluten free biscuits made of corn flour and goat yogurt, which I can eat.


----------



## Zurgh

I'd be willing to try it...

Lobster thermidor


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Yum, if it has lobster I'm set.

Frozen marshmallows


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK 

marshmallows in your hot chocolate ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Banana ice cream with hot fudge


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French fried banana


----------



## Hairazor

Interesting thought

Beef fried rice?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Swiss steak


----------



## crazy xmas

Yum 

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could be a yum


German chocolate cake flavored coffee


----------



## Hairazor

Not a coffee drinker

Creme brulee


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

who wants a Pizza tonight ?


----------



## Hairazor

I can always eat pizza

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum

Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Hot chocolate


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

mint julep ?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Blueberry muffin


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fuzzy Navel


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Homemade peanut butter balls


----------



## PrettyGhoul

never had them.

penny candy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum


penne rustica ?


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what it is

Hot dogs with cheese


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Have no idea what it is.......


 Google is your friend : )

Hot dogs with cheese - yum

Chilli cheese dog ?


----------



## Copchick

Minus the cheese? Yum

Jalepeno poppers with cream cheese?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum


Chile Rellenos


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Camarones Rellenos ? (shrimp wrapped in cheese and bacon , deep fried)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Cheese popcorn


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Not as good as Kettle Corn, but YUM!

Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Always a favorite.

Sweet potato casserole


----------



## Copchick

Mmmm, yum!

Bacon flavored sun flower seeds?


----------



## Goblin

Never had them

Bacon flavored bacon


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum 

Bacon cinnamon rolls


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't had it but sure would try it

Popcorn shrimp


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum, even if you're mostly getting breading


apple walnut salad with feta cheese, dried cranberries, sliced onion, cherry tomatoes, grilled shrimp, and honey lime pistachio dressing


----------



## Copchick

Ooo, now that sounds yummy!

Roasted chestnuts?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum, I've always wanted to try some.

Green bean casserole? Only one member of my family loves it so we have it every year. One serving and the rest of it is tossed lol.


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sugared peanuts


----------



## WickedOne1414

_yum

coleslaw ON your hotdog_


----------



## RoxyBlue

blech


Boston cream pie


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Bread pudding


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, not a fan.

Pumpkin pie - with bacon on top?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Everything tastes better with bacon,


Turkey wrapped in bacon


----------



## WickedOne1414

_Yechhh I hate bacon!

Haggis_


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cranberry sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum!


cornbread stuffing with gravy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum

A grilled sandwich made from left over turkey with stuffing and cranberry sauce.


----------



## highbury

Yuuuuuuuuuuum....

A winter beer to wash it all down.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Followed by another ........


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Turkey hash


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Umm no!


Chili verde


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Eggnog


----------



## Spooklights

Yum!

Irish Coffee


----------



## badger

Yuck.

Pita chips


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ...with Hummus????? OH YUM!

It's cold here...my hot vegetable beef stew....with toasted cheese sandwiches...OMG!


----------



## Hairazor

Big Yum

Creme Brulee


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM-MEE!! There is a cheer that goes something about...."Don't mess with the best, cuz the BEST don't rest...blah, blah, bee...kick them in the knee" or something like that...but Creme Brulee....that is serious kicking you in the knee loveliness.... Cheer....Yummy and Cheer!

How about a nice night capp with that? Like Tequila Shots???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross


butternut squash soup


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Hairazor

Big Yum

Hot chocolate with marshmallows


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh baby!


sugar cookie with icing and sprinkles


----------



## Evil Andrew

YUM

white chocolate / macadamia cookies ??


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Lemon cookies with lemon frosting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not my favorite, so qualified yum


beer battered fried zucchini


----------



## graveyardmaster

yuck

dark chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum

cheese puffs


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yuck

cottage cheese


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolepends....

Figgie Pudding


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered raisins


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate angel food cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum!


mimosas


----------



## Lambchop

Yum! All day long.

Locorice ice cream


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lambchop

Yum.....sorta

The juice inside those old wax lips you used to get when you were a kid in the 70's.


----------



## Will Reid

Wax lips or wax bottles? The juice inside those little bottles hurt my throat, but it did taste good! So... Yum?

Kettle corn.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

yum

candy corn


----------



## RoxyBlue

qualified yum


Christmas cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh so YUM 

Christmas Gluhwein (German spiced wine served hot) ?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Christmas cookies


----------



## scareme

Yum

marshmallow fudge


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered Tomato Soup

(Copchick's secret recipe too)


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuckish


sauteed zucchini and walnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

Raisinettes ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chili dog


----------



## Lambchop

Yum

cube pepperoni Totino's frozen pizza


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuck!

Egg Nog Fudge (Someone made some and gave it to me for Christmas......)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum

Wild Rice ?


----------



## Goblin

Hate rice

Candy canes


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


snow cones


----------



## scareme

yuck, makes my teeth hurt

sliced raw potatoes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck - Gotta mash 'm

Even better , twice- baked potatoes !


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

With mushroom, onion gravy


----------



## scareme

Yum 

Supper tonight was grapefruit, pickles and candy canes. Care to join me?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:eekin:That's a bit frightening Laurie...yuckish?
Nutella on a spoon.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never had it.


Banana pecan bread pudding


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Candy apple


----------



## scareme

Yum, do you have any to share?

Cheese popcorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum yum nom nom, especially white cheddar cheese popcorn


dried figs


----------



## scareme

Only in cookies

oatmeal with raisins (shudder)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YUM!!! (you did mean Oatmeal cookies with raisins....right??

Pure..and simple...Oreo cookies


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum

Corned beef sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pickled watermelon rind


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Dill Pickle flavored potato chips
(had some once........bleah!)


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Lobster...wrapped in bacon?


----------



## Hairazor

Total Yum

Beef jerky


----------



## highbury

Yum

Cayenne Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not sure but I've heard its a yum

Roasted portobello mushroom topped with a cream cheese sauce and roasted red pepper.


----------



## scareme

Never tried it, but it sounds good. I like Portobello mushrooms. Go ahead and make one and sent it to me.

Fried spaetzle and sauerkraut. I made it for supper last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck

corned beef and cabbage


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum! (Is it St. Patrick's Day already?)
Thin Sugar cookies with orange sugar!


----------



## scareme

Yum

Humus with pretzels


----------



## Goblin

Just the pretzels please

Beef and Cheddar sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Red plum jam on toast


----------



## Lambchop

Yuk.

peanut butter, banana, and brown sugar on sour dough toast.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yuk.

garlic mushrooms


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Tacos


----------



## Lambchop

Fish or tongue...YUK. Beef, pork or chicken, YUM.

The taste of Cheetos fingers...(not yours but someone elses)


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, that's just wrong.

Valentine conversation hearts ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate mousse


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It's dark...it's chocolatey...it's DELICIOUS!
YUM!!!

On the chocolate thread....deep dish fudge brownies, heated with vanilla ice cream and hot salted caramel sauce on top!


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

always a yum


deviled eggs with a sprinkling of paprika


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum! (you know Roxy, not just everyone can devil and egg...)

Snow Cream!


----------



## Hairazor

I've never had it but it sounds like a yum (and I can certainly supply the snow!!)

Rainier cherries


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Stuffed pepper soup?


----------



## kprimm

Yuck!

Lobster Tail dipped in melted Butter.


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, Yum, Yum!

Blackberries, pick em, wash em, eat em!


----------



## Goblin

Yum

A 10 pound dumpling


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross


baked flounder stuffed with crabmeat


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate flounder make it cod and yum.


Blackberry cobbler?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Corn chowder


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Chowder is YUM!
Crab cakes with spicy mayo-aoili


----------



## Lunatic

Yum!

Lobster mac & cheese?


----------



## scareme

I don't think so.

Dinty Moore stew served over scrambled eggs.


----------



## Hairazor

I think NO

Banana Boat, take a banana in it's peel and make a slit from one end to the other, stuff the slit with squares of hershey cholocate and mini marshmallows, toast in foil in a campfire or without foil in a microwave till gooey


----------



## scareme

Humm, sounds like it would send me into a diabetic coma. But others might like it.

Hamburgers with cucumber sauce, it's what's for supper.


----------



## Copchick

Sounds yum!

Cadbury cream eggs?


----------



## scareme

Sorry, never been a fan.

But now, how about them peeps?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


French toast with cinnamon, fresh butter, and a side of crispy bacon


----------



## Hairazor

Can you hear Yum over my tummy sounds?

Fresh maple syrup for that ^ toast


----------



## scareme

Ok, if you make me, but not my first choice.

Fresh strawberries and cheese popcorn for a Fri night snack.


----------



## Hairazor

Like 'em both

Peanut butter and banana sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hairazor's Road Kill Surprise soup


----------



## scareme

yuck

licorice quiche


----------



## Zurgh

I'd try it...


Hot & gooey chocolate-chocolate chip cookies and a glass of ice cold milk?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Prime Rib sandwich


----------



## Copchick

Yummy!!!

Oven roasted chicken? (With stuffing of course!)


----------



## scareme

Yummy

Hot dog with extra onions


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Beef roasted parsnips?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love parsnips, so Yum!

Ahi Tuna (rare and wonderful)


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's pretty yum


dried figs


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Pierogi?


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum

Just took biscuits out of the oven...want some ?


----------



## Copchick

Yum if they have honey on them.

Big soft pretzels?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

With Jalapeño mustard yum!

Blueberry cobbler. ( just had some for desert)


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

French dip


----------



## Zurgh

Yum


Garden salad, heavy on the onions, w/ ranch dressing?


----------



## Copchick

Yum! But light on the onions, please.

Shrimp Lo Mein?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum

Roasted duck. I with a Pomegranate Walnut sauce


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds Yum

Meat loaf


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, can be a yum if done properly


Belgian chocolate truffles


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate-covered crab cakes


----------



## Copchick

I'll pass, yuck

Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum!

Cream Horn


----------



## scareme

I will die for one.

Roasted potatoes at 2:00 am?


----------



## Hairazor

Yum just about anytime

biscuits and gravy


----------



## scareme

Yuck, I don't like cream gravy. Or any gravy really.

Bananas smeared with peanut butter.


----------



## Copchick

Yuck, I'm not into bananas.

Braunschweiger sandwich?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck

hot milk


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yuck! (not unless you are putting copious amounts of chocolate in the cup....wink, wink)
Uhm....Aged Angus Beef Steak...medium rare....filet....Chica!
P.S. Wrap me in BACON!


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 wrapped in bacon? Sounds tasty! 

Crab legs au graten


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yuck 


Chocolate cream pie


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Waldorf salad


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Frog leg soup


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yum on frog legs...errrrrr...on the soup...
Toffee popcorn


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum !

Corndogs !


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cherry pie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum...although I don't have it much; its not something I crave.

Slim Jims (after years of not having one, I am suddenly buying and eating them a lot).


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pumpkin5's Cream of bat soup


----------



## Hairazor

Although I am sure P5 is a marvelous cook, I think maybe a pass

S'mores


----------



## Copchick

Yum! (Especially with a crispy marshmallow on it)

Bloody Mary's?


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cheddar cheese pretzels


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not had them but probably a yum


white cheddar popcorn


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

BLT pizza


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No...

Fried mushrooms


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

As in deep fried, batter and greasy then yum.

Raw Radishes?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Raw carrots


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum.

Garbanzo Beans?


----------



## spinwitch

Yum.

Kimchee?


----------



## Lambchop

Yuk.

Licorice ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


oysters on the half shell


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

yuck

Nutella?


----------



## Hairazor

I can take it or leave it

Coconut shrimp


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Frozen Yogurt


----------



## drevilstein

yum, depends on the flavor

Easter peeps


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cheese doodles


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yum

Asparagus


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Turkey hash


----------



## Hairazor

I would try it

Creme Brulee


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Crab legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

very yum, especially snow crab dipped in melted butter


sardines


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

shrimp scampi


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled Ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Had it for lunch yesterday, yum

Cherry cheesecake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried apple pies


----------



## kauldron

Yum

Calamari


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum

Mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Hairazor

Big Yum

Mocha Frappuccino


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what it is

Quarter Pounder with cheese and fries


----------



## kauldron

Definite YUM!

Grilled hot dogs and macaroni salad


----------



## Goblin

Yum

French Dip Subs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Potato Salad


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Chocolate covered fish sticks


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Blech.....don't...think....I can swallow......

How about lobster tails on the grill with drawn butter???


----------



## Hairazor

You know how to make a person drool, Yum!

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swedish meatballs


----------



## Copchick

yuck

oyster po boy?


----------



## Lambchop

Yuk!!!!!

Beef brisket po-boy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Brisket sounds YUM!

Hot Fudge Cake


----------



## kauldron

Oh yeah, that's a YUM for sure.

Burgers on the grill


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Peanutbutter Pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it has chocolate as part of the recipe, then I'll say yum


deep fried peanuts in the shell (actually tried one at a farmer's market last weekend)


----------



## Lambchop

Yum

Peanut butter on a hamburger (popular at a Portland hot spot. Yes we are weird here.)


----------



## Jackyl48

Yuk

Louisiana Frog Cakes


----------



## Evil Andrew

I would eat Frog cake. Thinking you are referring to something that lives in a swamp and eats bugs , so - Yuck !

Lizard Cake ?


----------



## Hairazor

I would eat that ^ lizard cake

And offer chocolate covered ants


----------



## kauldron

Yum, just because of the chocolate.

Head Cheese


----------



## MrGrimm

Yum

Sweet Breads


----------



## Copchick

Yuck!

Rocky Mountain Oysters?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Had em, once. No more thanks - 

Lamb fries ?


----------



## kauldron

Yuck, not a chance

Calamari?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yuck

Haggis


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmm, maybe yuck

Bread pudding with warm butter rum sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that qualifies as a yum


Peanut M&Ms


----------



## Lambchop

Yum.

Good & Plenty


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Always yum!


Shrimp fried rice


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Roast Lamb


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck for me, yum for Spooky1


roasted coffee beans coated with dark chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Grilled turkey and cheese sandwich


----------



## kauldron

Yum

Fish Tacos


----------



## Hairazor

I would give them a try

Chili cheese fries


----------



## kauldron

Yum, I love those

Blood pudding?


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't sound up my alley

Jelly roll


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm....not a fan...

How about Bangers and Mash? (some of you Brits can chime in here)


----------



## kauldron

I know what those are, definitely yum there.

To stay with the trend, Scotch Eggs?


----------



## Lambchop

Yum...when done correctly.

clam chowder (served at room temperature)


----------



## Hairazor

I like clam chowder, clams don't like me

Cabbage stroganoff


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I'd have to try it before rendering an opinion, but I will offer a qualified "yum" since it's likely made with sour cream and pasta.


sauerkraut


----------



## kauldron

Not really a fan of sauerkraut

Bratwurst?


----------



## Hairazor

YUM!

Coleslaw


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YUM! (I'm Southern, slaw is like "side salad" to us.)

What about a big, juicy, Rib-Eye steak on the grill (Rare)  YUM!


----------



## dstading

Curried anything...yuck!


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh............yeah!

Pumpkin5's spicy potato surprise


----------



## Hairazor

I'd give it a try, wonder what the surprise is

Fence


----------



## Goblin

No thanks

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Oysters on the half shell


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum
Lobster roll ?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Rat burger with the special spider sauce


----------



## Lambchop

Abomination!

Polish dog on a bun with onions and mustard.


----------



## Evil Andrew

yum !

Squid Giblets ?


----------



## Lambchop

Barf

Pepperoni, pineapple, and jalapeno pizza?


----------



## Rahnefan

YUM

cabbage steak?


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Cantalope


----------



## kauldron

Yum.

Watermelon and salt?


----------



## Hairazor

Watermelon, yes but forget the salt

Shrimp cocktail


----------



## Rahnefan

Yuck

Apples with honey


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pumpkin5's homemade bear soup


----------



## highbury

Never had it, but I'm assuming it would be YUM.

Pumpkin Ravioli?


----------



## kauldron

Yuck

Fried Clams?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fried chicken


----------



## Rahnefan

Yum

Hot Dr. Pepper


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Ew Yuck! It must be iced down before consumption!

Kettle Corn Pumpkin Balls


----------



## Rahnefan

Sounds yum

Peppered canteloupe


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, that's how my Dad ate it

Boiled peanuts


----------



## Rahnefan

Yuck

Gluten-free pizza


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had it, but it's likely to be a yum.

wasabi flavored potato chip coated peanuts (and yes, these do exist)


----------



## Rahnefan

I'd gamble a yum on that for a dollar

Candied tamarindo


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Mustard


----------



## Sofarris

Yum (especially on gammon) 

Peri peri sauce


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Tomato soup


----------



## kauldron

It's a yuck for me but everyone I know loves it

New England Clam Chowder?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Candy Corn


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum 


Pasta Fagioli


----------



## scareme

Yum

Bisques with cream gravy


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Lemon cookies


----------



## scareme

Yum

Lemon pie


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Raspberry lemonade


----------



## Rahnefan

Oh yum

raw cabbage with salt


----------



## scareme

Yum, yum now I want some.

Green bananas


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## kauldron

Definitely Yum

Suzy Qs?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum 


Salted caramel popcorn


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pumpkin pie


----------



## ghostgirl

yum

lima beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


peanut butter cookies


----------



## Hairazor

Yum, especially if you add some chocolate chips

Bread pudding with hot buttered rum sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sounds like a tasty yum


fruitcake


----------



## Hairazor

The way I make it, Yes

Peanut Butter Pie


----------



## Rahnefan

Yum

Pineapple and sardine pizza


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh yuck pineapple has no business being on a pizza!!

Homemade chocolate cream pie...


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, please

pretzels stuffed with cheddar cheese


----------



## Goblin

Yum


Grilled Ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## scareme

Yum

radishes


----------



## Hairazor

Sliced paper thin with mayo and a sprinkle of pepper

Deep fried tarantulas with horseradish sauce


----------



## Evil Andrew

yuck

better to have some Oreos and milk ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that qualifies as a "yum"

peanut butter chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss steak


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Shrimp Po Boy


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Butterscotch candy


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Flan


----------



## Lambchop

Yum

Black licorice


----------



## CrazedHaunter

My favorite.

Baked penne pasta and roasted vegetables


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a yum to me


fried okra


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Fried eggplant


----------



## Lambchop

YUCK!!!

Corn casarole


----------



## Hairazor

Big Yum

Raspberry lemonade


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum if not too sweet


Mike's Hard Limeade


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Grilled ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pralines


----------



## Copchick

Yum!

Grilled leg of lamb


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Fish sandwich with cheese


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yuck if fast food.

Eel and avocado sushi


----------



## Copchick

Ew, yuck. I can't get into the eel.

Crawdads?


----------



## Goblin

Wheeeeee Doggies..........I mean Yuck

Chocolate-covered crab with whipped cream and strawberries


----------



## Lambchop

YUK!

Gin...neat


----------



## Hairazor

Even a few sips of gin makes me throw up so Yuck

Reuben sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

yuck


New York style cheesecake with fresh strawberries


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Asparagus


----------



## highbury

Yum!

Curry Chicken


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hairazor's Pumpkin Stew


----------



## highbury

I'm going to say yum, based on the words "Hairazor's", "pumpkin" and "stew"

Carnitas


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yum


Smoked kingfish


----------



## Hairazor

Well I like smoked fish in general so I'll hazarad a Yum

Baba au rhum


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never had it but, based on the recipe, it sounds like a yum


tiramisu


----------



## deadSusan

Definite yum

Long Island Ice tea


----------



## Goblin

Yum


Chocolate-covered cockroaches


----------



## Hairazor

Chocolate yes, roaches no

Flan


----------



## Goblin

What in the %#%@ is Flan?

Corn on the cob


----------



## deadSusan

A most definite YUM!

Haggis


----------



## CrazedHaunter

That's a yuck!


Zucchini fritters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum - love me some fried zucchini


rosemary and garlic roasted potatoes


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hamburger and fries


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

Chili dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not my favorite,

Hot pastrami sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Pecan pie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Heavy, but yum!

Paella with mussels and shrimp


----------



## Hairazor

I would def give it a try

Krispy Kreme donuts (warm of course)


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Pumpkin5's Kentucky fried snails


----------



## deadSusan

No thank you.

Apple pie with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Muffulleta


----------



## Goblin

Never even heard of it!

Grilled Ham and swiss sandwich


----------



## Rick

Yum

BarBque Pork Steaks


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

Denver Omelette


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not as yum as one with mushroom and feta cheese, but I'd try it


peanut butter and banana sandwich


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum, peanut butter and bacon 
(tee, hee, I had to respond to this because it reminded me...my Dad loved peanut butter and banana and I loved peanut butter and bacon and each of us thought the other was gross. It makes me smile to remember is all.)

Yuck...liver and bacon :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually a yum if the liver is chicken liver


mushroom ravioli


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Apple Dumplings


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a fan


strawberry shortcake


----------



## deadSusan

Yummy

Chicago dog


----------



## Goblin

Never had one

Roxy's Pecan Clam Pie


----------



## deadSusan

Doesn't sound too appealing. (No offense Roxy.)

Chocolate ice cream served on top of a brownie with chocolate fudge sauce.


----------



## Hairazor

Chocolate overload, bring it

Corn on the cob


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum with butter and salt



Chocolate martini


----------



## Hairazor

I'd give it a try, after all you did mention chocolate

Homemade cranberry sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that might be a yum

pumpkin bread


----------



## Hairazor

Not a fan of pumpkin

Turkey drumstick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yum


oyster stuffing


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck

turkey stuffing


----------



## Hairazor

I'll take your stuffing and offer 

Potatoes and gravy


----------



## RoxyBlue

If they're mashed, yuck.


Zucchini fritters


----------



## Hairazor

I'd try some

sweet potato fries


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yum!


tarragon chicken


----------



## Goblin

Never had

Chocolate-covered liver with whipped cream


----------



## Hairazor

Leave out the liver and yum

Fruitcake


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's possible that it's not as bad as everyone makes it out to be, but I'll give it a "yuck" because that's the traditional response:jol:

beer-batter fried cod with malt vinegar


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that supposed to bw beer-batter fried cod with malt liquoir?
Yummmmmmmmm!

All rotten potatoes.........au graten potatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Au gratin, yes

Hershey's chocolate mint Christmas time candy canes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a big fan of peppermint, but the chocolate might push them into a yum category.

Baked sweet potato with butter and brown sugar


----------



## Goblin

Make it an Idaho potato and we're good to go

A turkey sandwich with melted cheese


----------



## Zurgh

Yum!


Quadruple chocolate fudge cake?


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Cupcakes


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chicken pot pie


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it illegal to give chickens pot in a pie?

Raspberry cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those sound like a yum, especially if they are raspberry shortbread cookies.

Scrambled eggs with zucchini, mushrooms, and white cheddar cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Chocolate Angel Food Cake


----------



## Zurgh

Yum

Malted milk


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Gumbo


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


clam chowder with oyster crackers


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Oyster Po Boy


----------



## Zurgh

Yum

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum


black licorice candy


----------



## Hairazor

Not a fan

Beef Jerky


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yum

Black bear stew


----------



## Monk

Yum

Crawfish Etouffee


----------



## Hairazor

Have had shrimp etouffee and it was yum so probably yum

Potato wedges with cheese and crumbled bacon


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Roxy's Clam Chowder with ketchup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Delicious, but leave out the ketchup next time


pickled beets


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sugar cream pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Swiss steak with a baked potato


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Grasshopper Pie


----------



## Goblin

How many grasshoppers are in it?

Hamburger steak


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Raspberry lemonade


----------



## Monk

yum

coconut water with pulp


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Cheese doodles


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cocktail weenies wrapped in bacon, sprinkled with brown sugar and baked in the oven


----------



## Monk

Yum

Corned beef hash with a single runny egg on top with a dash of hot sauce.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gross


deviled eggs


----------



## Monk

yum

raw oysters


----------



## scareme

Yuck

sauerkraut


----------



## Hairazor

on a brat, in a salad, in a Reuben sandwich, yes

Corn Dog


----------



## scareme

Sure, what else are you going to eat at the fair?

Cotton Candy.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes please

Sno cone


----------



## Monk

yum

Bacon wrapped scallops


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, I haven't had that but like both parts so Yum

Caramel corn


----------



## Monk

yum

salt water taffy


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Peanut butter filled crab cakes


----------



## Zurgh

It could work.

Strawberry & apple yogurt smoothie


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds good

chives in your cottage cheese


----------



## Monk

yuck...cottage cheese

broccoli on pizza


----------



## Zurgh

Sounds yum


Carrot stew


----------



## Hairazor

Throw in some beef and I am there

Pizza casserole


----------



## Monk

if pepperoni ... yum

lobster tail with mayo on top


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the mayo would need a little lemon juice to make that a yum


s'mores


----------



## Goblin

Who snores?

Yummmmmm.

Smoked sausage with fried potatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Sugar Pie


----------



## Goblin

Yum

Hamburgers in Tomato Sauce


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Yuck!

Filet mignon


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Peanut butter banana sandwich


----------



## Gruenenfelder

YUM

Chocolate malt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, baby!


chocolate ice cream with caramel sauce, whipped cream, and a cherry on top


----------



## Halloween Jokes

YUMMMMMMMMMM


Wild game meat


----------



## fogkeebler

YUM!!

Lingua


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Yuck!

Fresh boar meat, grilled with a variety of wild herbs and edible flowers.


----------



## Johnnylee

Yum


Mixing ketchup with tarter sauce.


----------



## Hairazor

Probably yuck

Popcorn with hot sauce


----------



## PrettyGhoul

For me that's gonna be yuck. I like to stick with movie extra butter popcorn.

Pumpernickel bagels with lots of butter.


----------



## Hairazor

I don't care for bagels so yuck

Fried green tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Yuck

Hot dogs with cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cotton candy


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yum but in moderation

Wheat bread


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cactus bread


----------



## Lizzyborden

Hmm... never heard of it, but probably yum

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Hairazor

(Cactus bread is a dessert pizza at Pizza Ranch)

Yum

Candy Corn


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum. I enjoy a few Cadbury cream eggs every year...original and maybe a chocolate one or two.

Hot Tamales. (candy)


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yuck

Cole slaw


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cabbage stroganoff


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum I'm thinking. I've never had it but I like cabbage and it sounds good. I looked up some recipes and I think I'm going to try it.

Botan Rice Candy.


----------



## Hairazor

Never been heard of it but after looking it up probably YUM

Satay chicken


----------



## Lizzyborden

Never heard of it but sounds interesting

Deviled eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Marshmallows toasted over an open fire


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum.

Deviled ham sandwich.


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Vegetable pizza


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yum

Lamb patties.


----------



## Hairazor

Probably yum

Bacon cheddar popcorn


----------



## Lizzyborden

If it's the powered bacon cheddar stuff then it's definitely yuck!

Quinoa


----------



## Hairazor

Depends on what it is used with, mostly YUM

BlackBerry lemonade


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yum. Sounds good

Sardines


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Jalapeno poppers


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yuck!

Italian sausage


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Cheddar broccoli bites


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum

sauerkraut


----------



## Hairazor

I like it mixed with sour cream and stuffed in Cornish hens

Candy Corn


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I guess yum, I like the idea of it because of Halloween and usually buy a bag to have around but not really my favorite.

Fresh Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Target sauce for your French Fries


----------



## Goblin

Never had it

Beef and cheddar sandwich from Arbys


----------



## Hairazor

Yum


Calamari


----------



## RoxyBlue

yum

pickled pigs feet


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yuck. Actually never tried them but used to work around pigs and know what they walk through. 

Deep-fried Mac and cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't had it but sounds good


Gator


----------



## Lizzyborden

Never tried it but sounds interesting 

Spinach Alfredo pizza


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't had it (unadventurous family) but would like it


Shoe sole pastry


----------

